# Best DirecTV HDTivo deal



## WaarrEagle

What is the best deal anyone has gotten on a HD Tivo from DirecTV? I am upgrading to an HDTV and want an HD Tivo. I am out of contract so I know I can get some kind of deal by calling retentions. Thanks!


----------



## broken back

Call CSR and see what you might get. I have been with *D* for over 10 years, some for less time get deals. It took me some time and a lot of call before I got a Credit


----------



## WaarrEagle

Do you call threatening to cancel or more just to see if you can get a deal? Unlike most of you, I will cancel if I get a much better deal somewhere else since I am not under contract. I love DTV but its not worth $500 to buy a HD Tivo and not get a deal on programming for some months when I can get it elsewhere for much less.


----------



## golf4dj

Just yesterday I called. This is what I got.

$499 HD Tivo
$100 Instant Credit
$100 Mail In Rebate
3 Months HD Package Free.

I am paying roughly $15 shipping and the unit will be here tomorrow morning.

I called about 6 weeks ago and got nothing better than $499 with $100 rebate and 1/2 off HD Package for 6 months.

I know that this is not quite as good as others but I guess it is not so bad. I recently purchased another HD Tivo on ebay for roughly $375 and installed and activated it last night. I don't think that I will get the rebate on both units though. 

Pretty cool having 2 HD Tivo's my OTA is awsome.

DJ


----------



## Billy66

I would just simply tell them that your cable company is offering more channels in HD, is offering your local channels in HD and is offering you free use of a dual tuner HD DVR and ask them what they are prepared to do to compete with that.


----------



## Kevin L

That's what I did. Told them exactly what was available elsewhere and what would DirecTV do to match. Never threatened to cancel.


----------



## tommy_morris

I called yesterday and told DirecTV that Comast was offering HD DVR + HBO/Showtime/OnDemand/etc. for 34.95+9.95 to rent the box for one year. 

I told them I was cancelling DirecTV because I didn't need to buy the HD DVR at Comcast. They messed around a while and then eventually offered me the following:

$499 for HDTIVO
-$200 credit on my DirecTV bill
-$100 mail in rebate
$14.95 for installation

They even offered to install as soon as today, although I put it off until the weekend.

I have been a customer for about 10 years. I am not sure if that helped, it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Waldorf

If you really want to be sneaky, tell them you called customer service to cancel and they forwarded you to customer retention to see if there was anything they could offer since that's the way it's really supposed to work.


----------



## Paperboy2003

Not 'sneaky' as much as shrewd although they might have notations as to whom you spoke with previously etc.


----------



## WaarrEagle

Wow - I will call retentions tomorrow but I am really impressed by the offers from Charter and Dish. I don't want to switch but listen to this:

Charter: All movie channels, HD-DVR, a second digital box, HD package including locals for 68.93 for 3 months and then 71.93 for the next 17 months. They are heavily discounting service for 20 months. There is no contract and no one time equipment fees and just a $30 installation fee. I think they are losing their shirt to satellite customers where I am. I know they lost me a long time ago b/c of horrible picture quality.

Dish: Top 120 package with locals, HD-DVR, and a second box for 57.96/mo. There is a discount for 6 mo but its not significant. An 18 mo contract is required but installation is free. Also, there is a $250 one time charge for the DVR (what I am hoping to get from DTV). 

I am very suprised as both of these seam a lot better than the deals DirecTV is advertising, especially when customers want a HD-DVR. I will probably call DTV retentions tomorrow and see what they can do. Wish me luck!


----------



## someToast

I just got off the phone with them and was offered the outstanding deal of $559 (after $100 rebate) and a doubling of my current $5.99 monthly Tivo charge to $10.99. They were more than willing to transfer me to the extension to cancel my service when the subject came up.

I've had DirecTV for five years *because* of Tivo. If I'm just going to be transitioned to some Generic Newscorp Recorder Box in the next year or so anyway, I'm not seeing much reason to stay with them (especially at these prices).


----------



## WaarrEagle

someToast said:


> I just got off the phone with them and was offered the outstanding deal of $559 (after $100 rebate) and a doubling of my current $5.99 monthly Tivo charge to $10.99. They were more than willing to transfer me to the extension to cancel my service when the subject came up.
> 
> I've had DirecTV for five years *because* of Tivo. If I'm just going to be transitioned to some Generic Newscorp Recorder Box in the next year or so anyway, I'm not seeing much reason to stay with them (especially at these prices).


Is that the deal retentions gave you or is that what the CSR said? I would hope retentions could do better than that!


----------



## someToast

WaarrEagle said:


> Is that the deal retentions gave you or is that what the CSR said? I would hope retentions could do better than that!


My first call was to retentions, which said "this number's been disconnected..." (I _had_ written it down over a month ago, so the direct line may have changed.)


----------



## marh10

I posted this in another forum, but wanted to spread the word.

Just wanted to fill in with the latest deals for a HR10-250 HD-DVR. I called the customer retention number on Friday, arranged a $200 credit and $5 off per month for 9 months with a price of $599 and a $100 MIR. Called back Monday, Nov 7 and they said their price to long term subscribers (2 years with D*TV) means a $499 starting price + $100 MIR + $200 service credit and $5/month credit. I went to BestBuy, told them the deal, they matched D*TV's price + 10% of the difference. The MIR didn't print out, so they credited me a further 110% on the spot which is $110. The final price at BestBuy is $379 + all the other discounts from D*TV.

I called back today to get the credits and got a sweeter deal.
Receiver - $379 from BB
$200 service credit
$5 off for 12 months
6 months of Showtime for free and automatically cancels after 6 months
and D*TV said I can still send in the $100 MIR 
which makes the final price...
$79
if you count service credits per month that is only $19 for my HR10-250 HD DVR.

Plus, when MPEG-4 rolls out in Chicago, I will get a new HD receiver to replace my existing standard HD box and a new dish with only the cost of shipping and handling and when the MPEG-4 HD DVR comes out, shipping and handling will get me one of those with no extra charges according to the CSR.

Happy shopping, I think I got a great deal.


----------



## Sir_winealot

That's unusual....BB normally won't match something unles they can see it print and/or verify it. Nice deal.


----------



## 1999cobra

marh10 said:


> I posted this in another forum, but wanted to spread the word.
> 
> Just wanted to fill in with the latest deals for a HR10-250 HD-DVR. I called the customer retention number on Friday, arranged a $200 credit and $5 off per month for 9 months with a price of $599 and a $100 MIR. Called back Monday, Nov 7 and they said their price to long term subscribers (2 years with D*TV) means a $499 starting price + $100 MIR + $200 service credit and $5/month credit. I went to BestBuy, told them the deal, they matched D*TV's price + 10% of the difference. The MIR didn't print out, so they credited me a further 110% on the spot which is $110. The final price at BestBuy is $379 + all the other discounts from D*TV.
> 
> I called back today to get the credits and got a sweeter deal.
> Receiver - $379 from BB
> $200 service credit
> $5 off for 12 months
> 6 months of Showtime for free and automatically cancels after 6 months
> and D*TV said I can still send in the $100 MIR
> which makes the final price...
> $79
> if you count service credits per month that is only $19 for my HR10-250 HD DVR.
> 
> Plus, when MPEG-4 rolls out in Chicago, I will get a new HD receiver to replace my existing standard HD box and a new dish with only the cost of shipping and handling and when the MPEG-4 HD DVR comes out, shipping and handling will get me one of those with no extra charges according to the CSR.
> 
> Happy shopping, I think I got a great deal.


No offense but "I SERIOUSLY DOUBT ALL THE ABOVE" - you have a safe day now...


----------



## Guindalf

1999cobra said:


> No offense but "I SERIOUSLY DOUBT ALL THE ABOVE" - you have a safe day now...


Try reading some of the threads on this forum before doubting something of which you have no knowledge.

BTW, welcome to the boards!

Oh, and by the way, if you count programming credits as part of the cost, D* actually effectively paid ME about $150 to get an HD TiVo!!!


----------



## kablooie

Sir_whinealot said:


> That's unusual....BB normally won't match something unles they can see it print and/or verify it. Nice deal.


I concur.  A BB sales rep told me it had to be an ad (when I tried to get a cordless phone a couple weeks back).


----------



## nichols_eric

I have spent (way too much of) the last week agonizing on HD options. I am switching back to cable tomorrow until DirecTV gets their HD DVR stuff straightened out. Why pay so much money for the Tivo if it will need to be replaced (outdated) in the not too distant future anyways. I think the r20 will bring me back. I have been back and forth with them too much on the price of that unit (a stupid game I shouldn't have to play). Cox is far from heaven, but at least I can get an HDDVR without paying such a high premium. I crunched the numbers and the disparity between the monthly costs is neglible.


----------



## 1999cobra

Guindalf said:


> Try reading some of the threads on this forum before doubting something of which you have no knowledge.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the boards!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, if you count programming credits as part of the cost, D* actually effectively paid ME about $150 to get an HD TiVo!!!


I have been a Directv customer since 1995 - I called last night and spoke to a rep about pulling the plug on Directv for a number of issues I have had in the recent past.

It had nothing to do with wanting to procur a cheaper price on a HDTivo unit - but I thought I could use this as an advantage for them to give me something conciliatory for all the bulls$it I have put up with of late.

Believe me I have had issues that would take up far to much of my time to type here. Basically - I should be given a FREE HDTivo unit for all the trouble I have had.

Now to the story, the rep looked up my record in the computer and saw all the issues listed felt bad and did the ole' I apologize routine - After getting past that I told him I was tired of Directv and am considering dumping the service (which I am).

I told him I was also tired of picking up the newspaper and seeing all these wonderful deals of free equipment blah, blah, blah - being offered to new signups while the veterans get nothing for their years of loyalty. (He agreed) ...

After all the whining and indirect threats the bottom line was - a new HDTivo unit disounted down to $499.00 with a MIR of $100 bringing the bottom line to $399.00 period - no free service no free nothing and this dork put a line item in the computer making it virtually impossible for me to call back and try to schmooze another rep for a better deal.

As a matter of fact he told me CSR agents have been recently schooled in whats taking place on this forum and others like it and have been instructed to place notes as computer line items in your record if you call with this type of request so you can't call back in and try the CSR roulette game ...

In closing he did say that in effect - if I bought this unit I would get a FREE upgrade to the new mpeg4 unit when they come out and that unit is projected to be over $700 with no chance of any rebates for at least 8 months to a year...

I may be new to this forum - but I AM NOT NEW TO TIVO OR DIRECTV...!!!!

Addendum: (update)

According to Directv reps the Xtra $199 discount some of you folks were lucky enough to get will no longer be given in part because of this and other forums like it - Apparently some idiots on these forums mentioned they heard about a $199 discount from reading "The Forums" a bit to often thereby prompting Directv to suspend all discretionary discounts ...


----------



## golf4dj

I had also talked to a previous CSR rep about 5 weeks just after the unofficial $299 deal ended. When I talked to that CSR she noted in my record what she had offered me ($499 w/$100 rebate and 1/2 off HD package for 6 months).

Just called back earlier this week the CSR immediately referred to my initial request and offered to match it. 

Long story short, I got $499 + shipping $15 and + taxes less $100 credit and the $100 rebate. Also got HD free for 3 months. I did not push hard but was certainly friendly. Considering the hit and miss others are also experiencing I though that this deal was OK, not great but OK. 

I spent around $400 for one on ebay recently as well. I am spending way too much but HD is pretty cool.

Now I just have to get rid of my regular DTivo units.

DJ
ago when all


----------



## 1999cobra

golf4dj said:


> Long story short, I got $499 + shipping $15 and + taxes less $100 credit and the $100 rebate. Also got HD free for 3 months.


I'm curious - according to what you just posted in looks like your bottom line was $299.00 - correct???

What was the $100 credit for ???

Thanks,


----------



## marh10

1999cobra said:


> No offense but "I SERIOUSLY DOUBT ALL THE ABOVE" - you have a safe day now...


 You can doubt it all you want, but I can scan the receipt and send it to you. There is no advantage to me not posting information that is totally correct. As far as the price match, I was at BB last week to buy a HD DVR and asked them to discount the price 10% as I have done in the past at CC and BB. They said they would meet half way and do 5%. I bought it and am returning it after the great deal I got the other day.

As for the price matching, whenever they price match, they simply call another store to confirm the price, it doesn't have to be in print, just verified. I have done this many times. They decided to call D*TV on their own and did price match to my amazement, but even if they didnt' I would have ordered the equipment from D*TV for $20 more. So if you read other posts, getting the unit from D*TV for $399 after rebate is easy. BB however due to the price match decided to just credit the $100 rebate to my card since it wasn't printing out and the price match receipt said "not eligible for rebate", however I have the BB rebate from the other HD DVR I bought last week and D*TV will send me the other half of the rebate form, so I can still get the $100 MIR on top of the $379.

Also, each time I called and worked out a deal, I had them note it on my account and took their name and date I called as that is how they reference calls. And even though they noted some things, I was still able to negotiate more the last time I called when I got the $5/month discount for 9 months extended to 12 months just by asking even though my account was noted for only 9 months.

Maybe I am just nicer to them on the phone than you.


----------



## prosperodgc

I see some folks doubting marh10's deal that he got through Best Buy. Here's my story, which may help confirm marh10's experience.

I called DirecTV and told them what my situation was (research your local competition, folks!) and after some discussion they were delighted to give me this deal:

$499 for HR10-250
- $199 instant discount because I'm a nice guy ;-)
- $100 mail-in rebate
- $90 programming discounts
$0 for installation
(The programming discounts are: $60 off TotalChoice ($5 per month for 12 months) and $30 off the HD package ($5 per month for 6 months))

So $109 is my final price for the unit. It may not be the best deal possible but it took one phone call and no trips back-and-forth to BestBuy. (My hat's off to you, marh10, for your diligence!) If you take marh10's starting price of $379 from BestBuy and apply the same discounts above, you end up with D* paying him $10 to take the unit.

The person I spoke to also assured me that when the MPEG-4 streams come online, D* will replace the HR10-250 at no cost. No idea what they'll replace it with but it's an assurance that I'm happy with in the meantime.

For those considering switching to a cable provider's HD DVR, you may be interested in my experience with Cox Cable's Scientific Atlanta 8300HD DVR. I can't post the URL here because I'm new to the forum and the rules say I have to post 5 times before posting URLs. Email me if you'd like the link.) Summary: avoid!


----------



## psu90

Best Buy is offering a free HD Receiver after rebate as well as a $200 mail in rebate for the HD Tivo Receiver. I believe that starts on Black Friday.


----------



## summerall

When will the HDtivo cease to work becuase of the new mpeg4 stuff? I need to know how long the life on this thing is before I plop down some $$$.


----------



## 1999cobra

Persistance pays off-

HDTivo $499.00 - MIR $100, down to $399, Customer loyalty account credit $100, down to $299.00, free installation, six months free showtime...

I apologize with my hat in hand to "marh10" forgive me for doubting you as I see a little persistance pays off big ...

It can be done - :up:


----------



## 1999cobra

summerall said:


> When will the HDtivo cease to work becuase of the new mpeg4 stuff? I need to know how long the life on this thing is before I plop down some $$$.


Doesn't matter as D*TV says they will upgrade everyone for Zippo ...


----------



## Waldorf

The HDTiVo (to me) is still easily worth the $900 most of us paid for our first one. I have a friend trying to build one... hard drive, dual HD tuner cards, motherboard, processor, memory, sagetv software... you can easily spend over $1k and it still doesn't accept satellite feeds, not to mention the TiVo features we all know and love.


----------



## w4rsk

I have been with D for 2 years on 10/19. I called on 11/4 and explained Charter's HD offering. I got an HD TiVo for $499 - $100 credit - $100 rebate. I also got a $10/mo credit for 12 months, an additonal $10/mo credit for 6 months for my Sports pack subscription, and Showtime for free for 3 months. That netted my HDTiVO to less than $100. When the installer showed up on the following Monday, he only had to plug it up and activate it since I already had a triple LNB dish, a mutiswitch with double runs to all of my rooms, and an OTA antenna. I got him to leave me a new triple LNB dish and 50 feet or so of double RG6 to use for my football tailgating setup 

FYI - the CSR explained to me that the $10/mo credit for a year was because I used Charter for my ISP - she called it an 'Internet service credit'.


----------



## WaarrEagle

I have been a customer since 2000 and called to try and get HD-DVR. The best offer they gave me was $499 - 100 rebate minus 10 off my account per month for a year ($120). I really want another hundred off but I am not sure I can get it. Is this as good as I can get?


----------



## 1999cobra

WaarrEagle said:


> I have been a customer since 2000 and called to try and get HD-DVR. The best offer they gave me was $499 - 100 rebate minus 10 off my account per month for a year ($120). I really want another hundred off but I am not sure I can get it. Is this as good as I can get?


NO - hold out for the other $100 customer credit and it's instantaneous she credited it to my account while I was on the phone with her...

Stay away from MEN CSR's they tend to be on the harder side to deal with if you get a man hang-up and call back. Based upon my conversation with one last night - when I called again today and got a man I hung up and called back till I got a woman and I got the deal listed above - good luck brother... BTW - I am a man in case your wondering - LOL...


----------



## WaarrEagle

1999cobra said:


> NO - hold out for the other $100 customer credit and it's instantaneous she credited it to my account while I was on the phone with her...
> 
> Stay away from MEN CSR's they tend to be on the harder side to deal with if you get a man hang-up and call back. Based upon my conversation with one last night - when I called again today and got a man I hung up and called back till I got a woman and I got the deal listed above - good luck brother... BTW - I am a man in case your wondering - LOL...


Thats it! I am a man and talked to a man today. BTW, what did you do about OTA? Did they give you an antenna?


----------



## 1999cobra

No anntena I have a three lnb dish with multiswitch already set up Xtra dish for my locals won't be able to receive HD on locals no matter what I did in this location and the bastards at ABC, NBC and CBS won't cut me a waiver, I think it's a Rupport Murdoch hate fest or something LOL....

Good luck and keep us posted :up:


----------



## willie

Is CSR the Retention Dept at DirectTV? Do they have a seperate number?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## willie

I just got basically the same deal that others are talking about from Dtv.

$499 HD Tivo
$150 Instant Credit
$100 Mail In Rebate
$210 Credits of HBO, Total Choice, HD
No installation or Delivery Charge

$ 39 Net Cost

I called back a second time to verify the credits and some were not there. The second Sales Rep added them to my account. I'll have to wait and see the final invoice.


----------



## summerall

1999cobra said:


> Doesn't matter as D*TV says they will upgrade everyone for Zippo ...


Yes, I understand DTV will upgrade everyone to another generic brand HD DVR for free but my family is quite fond of the Tivo (wife)  . I also will hack this unit enabling things that likely won't be on this generic replacement dvr. So can anyone tell me the estimated date our beloved HD Tivo's will stop working???

Thanks


----------



## summerall

Hey guys I just found out that Best Buy is offering a $200 rebate on the HD Tivo. Is there anyway we can price match DTV to Best Buy to sweeten the pot??? Or get DTV to honor the $200 rebate from BB???

Linky
http://ads.bfads.net/BF2005-BestBuy.pdf

Look on page 11


----------



## micheled5

I called direct tv today and was not given any sort of deal that you guys are talking about. Then we decided to go to best buy and see what we could get and again nothing. Where are some of you people located that you are able to get these deals? We are in Northern CA. I just don't get it. 

Thanks
Michele


----------



## crwmlw

Im In Chicago and Im looking at Page 2 of the Best Buy flyer and the rebate is still only $100.00, not sure what state that flyer is from, Not Illinois. Here is my deal, I called customer retention several times before getting this deal Saturday. I kept calling in hopes to get someone to do it. I've been with them 3 years and they offered me the DVR for $499.00 minus $150.00 instant credit then the $100 mail in rebate, 6 monthe free Showtime, 6 months HBO for $2.00 a month and $10.00 credit per month for 12 months. They said that had to charge a debit or credit card for the $499 plus shipping and tax, I lied and said I dont have a credit card, put it on my bill and they said they couldnt do that with the HD dvr's, also if you get it thru them they charge you $15.00 shipping and tax to have it shipped to the installer who in turn installs it. I personally dont like that idea from a previous incident, Im well capable enough to do it myself. ANYhow I told them since you cant bill it to my account and I dont have a credit card can I buy it from best buy and you still offer me those perks, at first she said they cannot honor that with a 3rd party retailer, I in turn said thats Bullsh--, she put me on hold and said ok, I then went to Best Buy and told them i could get the HD DVR from Directv Customer retention for $499, they did the routine asking me for proof and I told them honestly I have no written proof of that offer on paper, it was done over the phone (which it was) with customer retention, he went and got a manager who said he's heard of that offer and said no problem I can give it to you for $499, I said great so I purchased it with my Best Buy card to get Reward zone points. So here is the final deal.

DVR from Best buy $499 plus tax = $539

$150 Instant credit from Directv

$100 MIR

$10 a month credit for 12 months= $120

Total cost $169 with free Showtime for 6 months and HBO for $2.00 a month for 6 months..

It can be done you just have to call Directv everyday till they do it.


----------



## WaarrEagle

I called last Friday but didn't get quite as good a deal as I think I can. What is everyone saying when they call back? I know they guy put a note on my account so I don't want to look stupid if I play dumb.


----------



## Mr Pieces

The $200 Best Buy rebate he is referring to is from the Black Friday ad (Day after Thanksgiving)

Link to Black Friday ads


----------



## dhowse

The new HD Tivo comming next week will take me to three Tivo recievers. Since each receiver needs two lines to the switch and the switch only has outputs for four what kind of additional switch will the installer have to bring?


----------



## Jeffrey Thomas

When you total everything up I will break even on my purchase of the HD tivo.


----------



## WaarrEagle

I just called and talked to a very nice woman who hooked me up:
$550 HD-DVR (this includes Terk outdoor OTA antenna @$50)
-200 instant credit
-100 rebate
+15 shipping fees
+ relocation of my other DVR receiver
For a grand total of $265. I also got $10 off TC for 1 year and HBO/SHO for $2 for 6 months. I should also get $5 off HD for 6 months but the installer has to do it. I am very happy and it is coming on Friday!!! Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## MRTRIPOD

what is the retention number?


----------



## SteveWallace

I've called 4 times now and nothing each time. The best they will do is 499 - 100 rebate - 90 in programming. 299 ain't gonna cut it! I'm getting ticked now!


----------



## g-man

someToast said:


> My first call was to retentions, which said "this number's been disconnected..." (I _had_ written it down over a month ago, so the direct line may have changed.)


Try this one. It just worked for me.
800.824.9081


----------



## WaarrEagle

SteveWallace said:


> I've called 4 times now and nothing each time. The best they will do is 499 - 100 rebate - 90 in programming. 299 ain't gonna cut it! I'm getting ticked now!


What is your situation with DTV? Are you under contract, how long have you been a customer, do you ever pay your bill late, etc? Have you ever talked to a woman? I thought it was crazy but the first woman I talked to gave me the deal.


----------



## superfro

Hello all! Brand new around these parts, but as of tomorrow, I'll have the need for it for the first time in my life.  

I've only been with DirecTV since Jan, with a 1 year commitment, and received the following deal in regards to the HR10-250.

$499
-$100 Rebate
-$10 month for HBO (6 months)
-$5 month for HD (6 months)
-$5 month for channel package (12 months)
Free Shotime for 6 months

Ended up costing me about $177. The rep also waived the shipping fee without me even making a stink.  

Everything should be up and running tomorrow. I'm sure I'll need this forum in the days ahead.


----------



## midas

Just got done with retention. 

$499 base price
$100 rebate
$100 instant account credit
$15 a month account credit for 6 months ($90)
Free 5x8 multiswitch

Bottom line, $209 plus tax and shipping. Unfortunately, tax is calculated on the original price. 

The only real downside is that they insist on "professional" installation. This also means I have to wait until Dec. 10th before they can get someone out here. Good thing this one is for my wife and I already have mine


----------



## christoc

I got $499 base price, $100 rebate, 3 month credit, free 3lnb dish.
Not bad, better than I was expecting as I'm a brand new customer as of two weeks ago.


----------



## SteveWallace

WaarrEagle said:


> What is your situation with DTV? Are you under contract, how long have you been a customer, do you ever pay your bill late, etc? Have you ever talked to a woman? I thought it was crazy but the first woman I talked to gave me the deal.


I've been a customer since Oct of 2001, so not since the dawn of time, but a strong 4 year customer. My bill is automatically withdrawn from my bank account so it's always on time. My bill isn't huge though and I think that is the problem. It's like 60 bucks a month with no movie packages or HD package. I haven't talked to a woman yet. With my luck though, when I do I'll get a man hater who will end up raising my bill  I'll just keep trying....


----------



## LDLemu4U

I just saw this in AVS:

quote
No, thank goodness. DIRECTV is now honoring existing customers as much as new activations since News Corp took over from GM. 

Beginning November 25th anyone who activate a HD receiver and HD DVR will get a $200 mail-in rebate certificate in their next statement. The $200 HD rebate is limited to one per account. 
end quote

Just to update this thread


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

LDLemu4U said:


> I just saw this in AVS:
> 
> quote
> No, thank goodness. DIRECTV is now honoring existing customers as much as new activations since News Corp took over from GM.
> 
> Beginning November 25th anyone who activate a HD receiver and HD DVR will get a $200 mail-in rebate certificate in their next statement. The $200 HD rebate is limited to one per account.
> end quote
> 
> Just to update this thread


That's my quote and I stand by it 100%.

-Robert


----------



## andbye

It appears that some are getting two new receivers; usually two R10s, or two R15s, or an HR 10-250 and an R10 or R15. Is it possible to get two mail-in rebates?


----------



## endeitz

LDLemu4U said:


> Beginning November 25th anyone who activate a HD receiver and HD DVR will get a $200 mail-in rebate certificate in their next statement. The $200 HD rebate is limited to one per account.


I just called retention and got this offer:
499 HD-DVR
-100 Rebate
-100 Credit
-30 Three free months HD

Do you think if I wait until the 25th that they might boost the rebate to $200? I'm not one of those people that try to squeeze every last drop out, but I would like to get maybe $50 more off.

Also, is the antenna that Directv sells decent (i.e. worth $50)? I might try to get them to throw that in for free and then pull the trigger. I already have the Triple LNB dish so I figure all the installer has to do is put up the OTA antenna for me and plug in the DVR.

Anyone have advice?

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

You could get a one time, $100 DVR rebate on a SD DVR and a $200 HD rebate on a HR10-250. And that's through any dealer, not just by purchasing through DIRECTV. Going through a on-line dealer would save you the tax and shipping. 

-Robert


----------



## WaarrEagle

DTV Dealer, the new rebate is done by time of activation, not time of purchase, correct? I bought a HD-DVR last Monday and it was supposed to be installed on Friday but the installer cancelled. The next time I am available for installation is Dec 1 - will I get the $200 rebate or the $100 rebate?


----------



## lorick

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> You could get a one time, $100 DVR rebate on a SD DVR and a $200 HD rebate on a HR10-250. And that's through any dealer, not just by purchasing through DIRECTV. Going through a on-line dealer would save you the tax and shipping.
> 
> -Robert


I was wondering the same thing. DirecTV is bringing my HR10-250 on 11/21. If they will hold off on activation until Friday will I get the $200 rebate instead of the $100 rebate?


----------



## DeDondeEs

Called customer service the other day. Got $549 for the HD-Tivo plus an antenna installed to get the locals -$100 rebate. I guess I didn't whine enough to get the $100 credit or free HD-Programing for 3 months, but I am satisfied with the deal I got. However I am wondering about eligibility for the $200 rebate....


----------



## Saabster

Just got off with retention This is the deal I got, I could not get the rep to budge on the account credit:

HD DVR $499 + $100 rebate for a total of $399
Sho 6 months free 
HD package free for 3 months

As I live in So. Cal I decided not to get the OTA for HD since I get the big 4 (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX) in HD over the DTV antenna


----------



## S2K

Saabster said:


> Just got off with retention This is the deal I got, I could not get the rep to budge on the account credit:
> 
> HD DVR $499 + $100 rebate for a total of $399
> Sho 6 months free
> HD package free for 3 months
> 
> As I live in So. Cal I decided not to get the OTA for HD since I get the big 4 (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX) in HD over the DTV antenna


If you wait until 11/26 you will get the HD DVR for $299.


----------



## acourvil

lorick said:


> I was wondering the same thing. DirecTV is bringing my HR10-250 on 11/21. If they will hold off on activation until Friday will I get the $200 rebate instead of the $100 rebate?


I hope it works that way. The installer dropped mine off today. Of course, instead of showing up at the scheduled time, he showed up an hour early. I wasn't home, and my wife was there but had to leave for a meeting. I gave the installer instructions over the phone. He hooked it up, but couldn't activate it. The room is still being finished, so I have no real desire to activate it in the next few days. An extra $100 rebate would be fine with me.

Also, even though I asked that it be hooked up with an HDMI connector, the installer said that those don't come in the box, so he hooked it up with component cables. He also plugged the phone line into a not-yet-connected CAT 5 network connection, even though there were two functional phone lines in the same place. Oh, and he hooked up the sat lines with cables that must be 20' long. Just what I wanted behind the TV.


----------



## jcthomas

Quote; "Also, even though I asked that it be hooked up with an HDMI connector, the installer said that those don't come in the box, so he hooked it up with component cables." end quote

The HR10-250 (HD TiVO) is shipped with both a DVI to HDMI and a HDMI to HDMI cable. Your installer owes you a couple of cables.

Regards,


----------



## ffrllc

S2K said:


> If you wait until 11/26 you will get the HD DVR for $299.


care to explain? I'm trying to get one, but wanted to see about getting the "deal" everyone has been talking about.

Will the price be dropping on 11/26?

I called and spoke with retention, but the best they were willing to offer me (a 6 year customer in perfect standing) was $499 with a $100 rebate and no additional credits.

What have the people who have been able to get the special pricing/credits been saying?


----------



## Guindalf

jcthomas said:


> Quote; "Also, even though I asked that it be hooked up with an HDMI connector, the installer said that those don't come in the box, so he hooked it up with component cables." end quote
> 
> The HR10-250 (HD TiVO) is shipped with both a DVI to HDMI and a HDMI to HDMI cable. Your installer owes you a couple of cables.
> 
> Regards,


Unfortunately, this is no longer true. I have seen several posts from people who are not getting the HDMI cable with their HR10s. I did get one, but I think they realized that people who want one will pay for it so they dropped them from the package.


----------



## acourvil

Well, as I was cleaning up after my friendly installer, I picked up the box, manuals, etc. and guess what? In fact, there WAS an HDMI cable in the box. He either didn't see it, or (more likely) didn't know what it was. So he actually left me an extra cable, because he used component cables that were not the ones that came in the box.


----------



## S2K

ffrllc said:


> care to explain? I'm trying to get one, but wanted to see about getting the "deal" everyone has been talking about.
> 
> Will the price be dropping on 11/26?
> 
> I called and spoke with retention, but the best they were willing to offer me (a 6 year customer in perfect standing) was $499 with a $100 rebate and no additional credits.
> 
> What have the people who have been able to get the special pricing/credits been saying?


I was also speaking with a retention person today. Everyone else gave me the same deal as what you are getting. The retention person gave me that deal as well, however, he did tell me that they will be offering a $200 rebate on the 26th. I believe this to be true based on what I have heard elsewhere. Regardless, it is worth waiting a few days to find out.

I will also add that the $100 rebate is expiring in a few days which also makes me believe the new $200 rebate scenario.


----------



## endeitz

I just wanted to verify that the $200 rebate will be available to people who *activate* after 11/25. 

So I can make my order now, and still get the $200 rebate?

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## Barmat

Dudes and Dudettes..... THANK YOU    

Got a sweet deal. 

189.00 HD Tivo after credits and rebate(100.00)
Free SHO for 6mo
Free OTA antenna
10.00 off TC for 6mo
Free HD package for 3mo


----------



## ffrllc

How did you get this deal? What did you tell them? What was the price they gave you and what were the discounts that brought it down so low?

Thanks in advance...



Barmat said:


> Dudes and Dudettes..... THANK YOU
> 
> Got a sweet deal.
> 
> 189.00 HD Tivo after credits and rebate(100.00)
> Free SHO for 6mo
> Free OTA antenna
> 10.00 off TC for 6mo
> Free HD package for 3mo


----------



## Barmat

She asked me what deal I had been offered. She just added credits on top of credits until she said this was all she could give me. I've been a sub since '99. I'm also out of contract. 

She just kepped giving me credits and discounts until I agreed to the cost. I paid under 50.00 when all the credits are applied.

Only prob is I'm getting my new plasma on sunday and the earliest I can get the new Tivo in the 15th of december.


----------



## summerall

Can anyone tell me the estimated date our HD Tivo's will stop working???


----------



## Guindalf

summerall said:


> Can anyone tell me the estimated date our HD Tivo's will stop working???


Assuming this is a serious question, the answer is never. D* will not cause the HR10-250s to "stop working". You will still be able to use them for OTA, some D* delivered HD programming and SD programming, probably until long after one would usually die if you didn't upgrade the hard drive. Just like D* still supports the UltimateTV boxes that are still out there.

However, you will have the option to upgrade to an MPEG4 box when it becomes necessary for receiving your HD locals through the satellite rather than OTA (which is a blessing for me as I'm too far away to get OTA locals).


----------



## andbye

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> You could get a one time, $100 DVR rebate on a SD DVR and a $200 HD rebate on a HR10-250. And that's through any dealer, not just by purchasing through DIRECTV. Going through a on-line dealer would save you the tax and shipping.
> 
> -Robert


 I still don't comp;etely understand. Does the post mean you can get two rebates?


----------



## Harrisment

Well, I just called customer retention and they wouldn't give me a very good deal.

$499 HD Tivo
- $100 rebate
3 months of free HD programming

I asked her about the $200 credit if activating after 11/25, and she said she had never heard anything about that. I told her no thanks.


----------



## ffrllc

I haven't been able to tell if the rebate is dependant on whether or not you buy directly from Direct TV. Some have said it doesn't matter and some have said it does so I wanted to check one more time and see what you guys think.

If I buy a HD Tivo unit from a retailer, can I then call Direct TV and get the rebate and/or credits to my account?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## lorick

ffrllc said:


> I haven't been able to tell if the rebate is dependant on whether or not you buy directly from Direct TV. Some have said it doesn't matter and some have said it does so I wanted to check one more time and see what you guys think.
> 
> If I buy a HD Tivo unit from a retailer, can I then call Direct TV and get the rebate and/or credits to my account?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Best Buy has the $200 rebate in their Black Friday Ad.


----------



## ffrllc

Can I get the rebate of I buy from a different retailer than Best Buy?


----------



## TheBigDogs

Can't seem to find the $200 rebate at http://www.bf2005.com/bestbuy.html do you have a copy of the actual add?


----------



## Harrisment

TheBigDogs said:


> Can't seem to find the $200 rebate at do you have a copy of the actual add?


Click on the adscans link at that site and view the PDF of Best Buy's ad. It's on page 10.


----------



## Dssturbo1

ffrllc said:


> Can I get the rebate of I buy from a different retailer than Best Buy?


yes, the rebates come from dtv not the retailers. so you can get it from CC BB Value Electronics Solid signal weaknees or newegg who has them for like $480 shipped then if the rebate does go to $200 on nov 26th you got a great deal. dtv will probably even give you more credits like free hd or other program credits . As long as your activating a dvr new receiver on your account you are eligible for one rebate per household for that rebate period, whetehr you buy it from dtv or other retailers..


----------



## weaknees

FYI, the rebate form is here:

http://www.weaknees.com/pdf/dvrrebate.pdf


----------



## Smuuth

The $200 rebate requires *BOTH* the activation of the HD DVR *AND* subscription to the HD programming package from D*


----------



## Sir_winealot

So would it apply if you're adding a 2nd HR10-250??


----------



## Barmat

Yes, it would apply to a second HD-receiver. Call retention as the above post suggests they will give you even more credits.


----------



## earl

Here is the deal I just got on the HR10-250. Note I'm an original DIRECTV subscriber since the second month or so of operation, and I've not done the Customer Retention approach before. I just called, explained I wanted to upgrade to a HD DVR and was looking at my options.

$499 hardware sale price
-$200 instant discount 
-$200 Rebate
Free shipping ($14.95 normally)
$99 for Equipment (not counting $60 off TC package I already have, shown below)

-$10 month for HBO (6 months)
-$5 month for HD (6 months)
-$5 month for Total Choice package (12 months)
Free Showtime for 6 months
$210 of programming discounts

Also will include a free 4x8 switch (darn I already bought one!) and installation of the new unit and moving one unit. Pretty good deal!


----------



## flmgrip

yeah, i got my HR10-250 for free, plus $200.- in cash and the nice woman on the phone offered to come over too...





well not really, i have no idea how anyone gets any discounts with these directTV people, it never worked for me in the past and not now. i'm nice and friendly on the phone and end up notgetting any discounts and end up not buying it either... so i wounder if some of you are just full of it... why would one get the HR10-250 for $99.- and $210.- programming discounts and switchen and install and the next one $449.- for hardware and $30.-programming discounts and no free switch, ship etc... ???


----------



## mkpd

It is possible and I did get a deal. I just purchased a HDTV and was looking at my HD DVR options. 

Comcast was trying to get me over with a $25/month credit for 16 months. My bill with the DVR from Comcast would still be lower than my monthly cost from DirecTV. Even if DirecTV gave me the HD-DVR. I explained this nicely and got nowhere with a MALE CSR. I asked for a supervisor and got a pretty good deal but still not to my liking. So I refused and called Comcast to sign up but they were out of HD DVR's, I told them to call me back when they get the HD DVR in stock. Once my wife heard that we were going to change to Comcast she called DirecTV and got the DVR for the shipping cost after programming credits were factored in. 

I am still not sure if I made the right decision since Comcast has more HD channels than DirecTV but my wife is now happy and that means a lot...


----------



## derossi

For what it's worth, I got a similar deal to others:

$499 HR10-250
$50 off-air antenna
-100 instant discount
-200 rebate
free shipping

6 months free showtime
-$10 on HBO for 6 months

Not the best deal I've seen, and not the worst either.

From some of her remarks, it sounds like they have limits that come up automatically based on the account history. She commented on both my longevity as a subscriber and the fact that my payment history is good. I'm not sure how much discretion the CSRs have to override the deal that comes up.

Interestingly, in my case, I got the $100 & $200 discounts right away. The free shipping and programming discounts didn't get offered until I said I was going to think about their offer and compare it to my local cable company.


----------



## turbo92awd

just got 

$499 hd dvr
$200 credit
$100 rebate
2 mos showtime
3 mos HD 

not as good as what i was supposed to get in august - they lost my reciever that i had sent in defective and i couldn't get a deal until the $400 was taken care of. basically i lost $100 in the swing - i'll just have to make it up later...


----------



## joeblough

one question about the $200 rebate... the "fine print" says: 

"REBATE DETAILS: Both $100 and $200 Rebate offers valid nationally through 02/28/06 for customers who purchase 24 consecutive months (without interruption) of any TOTAL CHOICE programming package ($41.99/mo. or above), DIRECTV PARA TODOS programming package ($29.99/mo. or above) or qualifying international services bundle within 30 days of equipment purchase." 

if i understand this correctly, it means that i have to commit to 2 more years of D*? i'm out of contract and have been with D* for 4+ years now... i dont really want to get back in to 2 years with them with tivo going to comcast.


----------



## EMoMoney

joeblough said:


> if i understand this correctly, it means that i have to commit to 2 more years of D*? i'm out of contract and have been with D* for 4+ years now... i dont really want to get back in to 2 years with them with tivo going to comcast.


Yes, that's what the lady told me when I ordered mine recently. But ask yourself the question, do you really see yourself dumping DTV within the next 2 years after having them for 4 already?


----------



## earl

turbo92awd said:


> just got
> 
> $499 hd dvr
> $200 credit
> $100 rebate
> 2 mos showtime
> 3 mos HD
> 
> not as good as what i was supposed to get in august - they lost my reciever that i had sent in defective and i couldn't get a deal until the $400 was taken care of. basically i lost $100 in the swing - i'll just have to make it up later...


The regular MIR was increased to $200 for the HDDVR starting 11/25 or 11/26. So, you should be able to get the $200 MIR when you activate. Just be sure and ask for it!!


----------



## edouble

Ok, so a dumb question: everyone is listing $499 as a base price. Well, I called DTV (before reading this thread) yesterday inquiring about the HD DVR. They said the base price was $649, and that the rebate would take it down to $449 (ridiculously expensive). Anyways, are you guys getting the $499 base price from CS or from retention? 

I want a good deal, I'm out of a contract, but my stupid installer only gave me a dual LNB dish when we moved because his truck was "out" of triple LNBs, which means I have to grovel and convince CS to give me a new dish, which will probably lessen my deal.


----------



## Deezul

Probably won't see an answer to this for a month or so, but I'd like to find out if anyone who purchased the HDTiVo back when it was a $100 rebate was able to purchase another one and get the $200 rebate. I'd certainly consider picking a second one up for $300. I know D* probably wouldn't give me any credits or discounts, as I'm still receiving some from the one I got in August.

Deezul


----------



## BeanMeScot

edouble said:


> Ok, so a dumb question: everyone is listing $499 as a base price. Well, I called DTV (before reading this thread) yesterday inquiring about the HD DVR. They said the base price was $649, and that the rebate would take it down to $449 (ridiculously expensive). Anyways, are you guys getting the $499 base price from CS or from retention?
> 
> I want a good deal, I'm out of a contract, but my stupid installer only gave me a dual LNB dish when we moved because his truck was "out" of triple LNBs, which means I have to grovel and convince CS to give me a new dish, which will probably lessen my deal.


That's the original quote I got. But because I was such a good customer, they gratiously lowered the price to $549.


----------



## joeblough

yep. i dont want some mickey mouse broken DVR, i want a tivo. and when mpeg4 is in full swing, the HDTivo won't be looking so good. we'll see how the tivo software looks when its ported to comcast's DVRs. and i hate rupert murdoch with a passion.



EMoMoney said:


> Yes, that's what the lady told me when I ordered mine recently. But ask yourself the question, do you really see yourself dumping DTV within the next 2 years after having them for 4 already?


----------



## dmoney

I am an existing Directv customer (9 years). I called today and got the following:
$549 Tivo DVR and OAT
$250 Instant Credit
$200 MIR
3 free months HD package
$10/month credit for 1 year
free shipping and install

Thanks to everyone's posting of the deals that they got. I knew what to ask for!


----------



## swizzlest

Gaaaah...

I am personally shocked at how little they wanted to keep me as a customer. 

Talked to a lot of people. Very nice. Expressed how much I wanted to say with DirecTV. 

Best I got was 499-$200 MIR, $100 credit over 1 year. 

Since TW is offering me 2 HD-DVRs for $15 cheaper PER MONTH, I gotta go. 

That sucks. I liked DirecTV.

Plus when I asked about the MPEG4 upgrade, he said the HD-DVR I got would be capable of dealing with that. Heh.

Edit: Called back:
549
+30.20 (OTA)
+14.95 (S&H)
+1.01 (Tax -- stupid OH)
-211.00 (Instant Credit & Some other random credit...I think for tax)
-52.75 (Credit for a miscommunication in our conversation)
=331.41
-$100 Rebate
=231.41

I'm happier now. Plus, I think that $100 could easily turn into $200?
Also got 6 mos free HD
6 mos free SHO (big whoop)


----------



## newsshooterderek

Two questions. I already have one HR10-250 and want a second one, but for now, I plan on using it only as an SD unit in place of a DVR80. Will it work that way and do you think D will give me the discounts and rebates?


----------



## earl

edouble said:


> Ok, so a dumb question: everyone is listing $499 as a base price. Well, I called DTV (before reading this thread) yesterday inquiring about the HD DVR. They said the base price was $649, and that the rebate would take it down to $449 (ridiculously expensive). Anyways, are you guys getting the $499 base price from CS or from retention?
> 
> I want a good deal, I'm out of a contract, but my stupid installer only gave me a dual LNB dish when we moved because his truck was "out" of triple LNBs, which means I have to grovel and convince CS to give me a new dish, which will probably lessen my deal.


I only talked with Retention. If you can't get a deal with DIRECTV, you can still go to Newegg and get one for $479ish and then get the $200 MIR. That was the best deal going that I could find previously.


----------



## Harrisment

Ok, I just took the plunge. I called retention and got a much better deal than they offered me only a few days ago.

$549 HR10-250
$50 off-air antenna
$14.95 shipping
-100 instant discount
-200 rebate


- 6 months free showtime
-$5 off HD package for 6 months
-$10 off HBO for 6 months

I think that's pretty good, considering I'm still under contract for 6 more months. I've been with DirecTV for about 4 years. They're coming to install on Saturday!


----------



## vabrave

I have been a DirectTV subscriber for 6 years:

Talked to 2 different agents:

$549 (dish, receiver, antenna)
-$200 Rebate
+$14.95 shipping
3 months free HD programming

Im not sure how others are able to get the additional discounts.


Rep did mention that if I wait until a week or two before Christmas, prices typically drop then.


----------



## Harrisment

vabrave said:


> I have been a DirectTV subscriber for 6 years:
> 
> Talked to 2 different agents:
> 
> $549 (dish, receiver, antenna)
> -$200 Rebate
> +$14.95 shipping
> 3 months free HD programming
> 
> Im not sure how others are able to get the additional discounts.
> 
> Rep did mention that if I wait until a week or two before Christmas, prices typically drop then.


Call them back. That was similar to the deal they offered me a few days ago, except it was 499 with a 100 rebate. Less than a week later they gave me the deal I posted above.


----------



## genenaples

Just off the phone and got the following deal from retention:

$549 ($597 w tax) for the HR10250
Free off air antenna with install
164.95 Account credit
3 months of the HD package free
$100 mail in rebate

so using the $597 # the unit ends up costing me $332.73

It will be installed on 12/5 in the AM no less, not to


----------



## ffrllc

Im one of the many looking to get the HD Tivo and trying to get the deal people here have been discussing. Before today, I tried 4 different times and was unsuccessful each time. The only thing I was offered was the DVR for $499 with a $100 rebate (no extra credits, no programming discounts). When I asked for more than what I was offered I was told each time that that was the best they could offer.

I tried one last time today, almost hung up when a guy answered the phone (as people here have mentioned on several occasions youll have better luck with a woman). I went with it and the CSR was very helpful and to my surprise, offered me a GREAT deal. 

So this post is to verify two things. 1.) these deals are real 2.) keep trying if you are unsuccessful the first few times

For the record, my deal:
$499 HD Tivo
$200 Rebate
$100 Instant Credit
$5 off HD Programming package for 1 year ($60 value)
$10 off HBO for 6 months ($60 value)
Free Showtime for 6 months ($60 value)


----------



## WaarrEagle

For everyone comparing these current deals, the rebate is now $200 regardless of what the person at DTV tells you.


----------



## gordont64

I called D today to "switch to Comcast"...been with D for 10yrs and spend 65/month. Here is what I got...

$399 HD Tivo
-$200 Mail in Rebate

$5 off HD Programming Package for 1 year
$2 per month combined cost for HBO and Showtime packages for 6 months...

Free install is tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## EMoMoney

edouble said:


> Ok, so a dumb question: everyone is listing $499 as a base price. Well, I called DTV (before reading this thread) yesterday inquiring about the HD DVR. They said the base price was $649, and that the rebate would take it down to $449 (ridiculously expensive). Anyways, are you guys getting the $499 base price from CS or from retention?
> 
> I want a good deal, I'm out of a contract, but my stupid installer only gave me a dual LNB dish when we moved because his truck was "out" of triple LNBs, which means I have to grovel and convince CS to give me a new dish, which will probably lessen my deal.


I got my deal from just a CSR. She originally said $649. I simply asked if that was the best she could do, sha said she would check. Typed a few things on her computer and gave me the $499.


----------



## treznor

Just called Customer Retention 10 minutes ago...

$500 base price
-$200 mail-in rebate
-$100 instant rebate (the rep made it sound like it was because I've been a subscriber for over a year and paid my bill on time)
= $200 total price

She also threw in free Showtime for 6 months, $10 off HBO for 6 months, and free HDTV package for 3 months. Also, the cost of the satelite is free (which sounds silly, but the cost on the DirecTV website is $50). $14.95 shipping and handling fee not included.

Installation is Sunday... can't wait


----------



## vabrave

OK, I posted earlier about my trouble getting a decent deal on the HD DVR, well finally tonight I had some luck.

Deal:

$549 for receiver and antenna
-$100 savings
-$200 rebate
---------
$249 total

Maybe not the cheapest possible, but I'm pretty happy with this deal.

Installation is Monday


----------



## willardcpa

treznor said:


> ....Also, the cost of the satelite is free ....


  HFC, they gave you a satellite for free?


----------



## avoiceoreason

Deezul said:


> Probably won't see an answer to this for a month or so, but I'd like to find out if anyone who purchased the HDTiVo back when it was a $100 rebate was able to purchase another one and get the $200 rebate. I'd certainly consider picking a second one up for $300. I know D* probably wouldn't give me any credits or discounts, as I'm still receiving some from the one I got in August.


I got a great deal back in August ($299-$100 rebate+$10 off HBO for 6months+free HD pack for 3 months+$5 off total bill for 12 months+free Starz for 3 months+free OTA antenna). I didn't have to beg or threaten or anything, the very nice and knowledgeable (yes you read that correctly) CSR just kept adding stuff on and I certainly didn't stop her.

Since then I have acquired a second HDTV and of course need (some may say want, but I think we all know that need is the proper term) another HDTivo.

So I called back today, again didn't threaten to leave, didn't use the C word, didn't say I was disappointed with service, but simply told the CSR that I got a new TV and needed another Tivo. I even told her that I had gotten a good deal on one back in August.

She was very polite and honest, and this is what she told me. She said she understood that given what I paid a few months ago I probably wouldn't be happy with what she could offer ($649-$200 rebate). But she very openly told me that the deal I got in August and those that many of you all are getting today are referred to as "Shopper offers," or deals that they are able to offer existing customers in good standing.

She went on to say that they are only able to offer those types of deals once every 6 months. She even walked me through the current "shopper offer" which is the $499 that all of you have been stating, and various potential credits, and apologized that she could not offer me that today. She even took the time to verify with a supervisor that she couldn't make an exception. She went even further and calculated the exact day my 6 months would be up and made a notation on my account to offer me the deal should I decide to call back at that time.

And in reference to the quote above, she did double check and said that yes I am eligible to receive the $200 rebate even though I previously received the $100 rebate, even if I were to buy the Tivo at retail.

I was honestly shocked at how honest this CSR was, particularly since all I did was say I got a new TV and needed another Tivo. But even though I came away empty handed, I came away pleased.


----------



## treznor

willardcpa said:


> HFC, they gave you a satellite for free?


Well, the satellite dish anyway


----------



## edouble

How big is the OTA D* is bundling with the HD DVR?


----------



## zitrom27

Here's the deal I got last night. About the same as everyone has been getting.

$549 HR10-250 w/ OTA includes new HD dish
-$200 MIR
-$150 Instant Credit on my bill
6 months free Showtime
$5 off Total Choice Plus for 6 months

They also offered $10 off HBO for 6 months but I didn't take it.


By the way I talked to a woman.


----------



## jwhee0615

The deal I got last night was:

$499.00 HR10-250 plus $14.95 S&H + Tax
$50.00 credit to my account
$200 MIR +
$100 MIR
3 months free HD pkg
6 mo Free showtime
had to agree to two year commitment with D*

I wonder if I call back I can get a bit more off since others are. I also wonder if I should call Best Buy and see if they will swing the price match thing.


----------



## Harrisment

jwhee0615 said:


> The deal I got last night was:
> 
> $499.00 HR10-250 plus $14.95 S&H + Tax
> $50.00 credit to my account
> $200 MIR +
> $100 MIR
> 3 months free HD pkg
> 6 mo Free showtime
> had to agree to two year commitment with D*
> 
> I wonder if I call back I can get a bit more off since others are. I also wonder if I should call Best Buy and see if they will swing the price match thing.


How do you plan on getting both the $200 and $100 rebates? You can only use 1 rebate per receiver.


----------



## jwhee0615

That is not what the CSR said at customer retention. He said that there was a 200 MIR for the HD DVR plus a 100 MIR for a DVR. I asked him if he was sure about this and he said yes. If anyone thinks this is not right let me know and I will definitly call a pitch a fit.


----------



## Harrisment

jwhee0615 said:


> That is not what the CSR said at customer retention. He said that there was a 200 MIR for the HD DVR plus a 100 MIR for a DVR. I asked him if he was sure about this and he said yes. If anyone thinks this is not right let me know and I will definitly call a pitch a fit.


I'm pretty sure that is the case, check this post from Robert in another thread. He's a DirecTV reseller.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3514679&&#post3514679


----------



## Guindalf

jwhee0615 said:


> That is not what the CSR said at customer retention. He said that there was a 200 MIR for the HD DVR plus a 100 MIR for a DVR. I asked him if he was sure about this and he said yes. If anyone thinks this is not right let me know and I will definitly call a pitch a fit.


What he said is right. There *IS *a $200 MIR for the HD DVR and there *IS *a $100 MIR for the SD DVR. This means that you have to buy both to get the total of $300. You are entitled to one of each in any 12 month period.

Bottom line, you will only get one rebate per box.


----------



## jwhee0615

Well you would think that a CSR at their retention dept would know WTF he is talking about. This is starting to be way more of a hassle than it may be worth. I guess I will get on the horn now and triple check.


----------



## Harrisment

jwhee0615 said:


> Well you would think that a CSR at their retention dept would know WTF he is talking about. This is starting to be way more of a hassle than it may be worth. I guess I will get on the horn now and triple check.


Yeah, let us know. If we could get both rebates that'd be awesome, but I dont think so.


----------



## Guindalf

jwhee0615 said:


> Well you would think that a CSR at their retention dept would know WTF he is talking about.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You're new to this forum, right?


----------



## jwhee0615

Uh...thanks for laughing at me Guindalf and that would be affirmative on the newbie status here but I have news! I have just hung up the phone with the most delightful and accommodating CSR in the Boise Idaho D* customer retention department. After speaking with Lisa for over an hour I have confirmed and received the following deal. First of all it is true that you cannot receive both MIR's at the same time on one unit. As she was reading the notes from the "supervisor" customer retention CSR that I spoke with last night she actually said "how did he do that" and indicated that he was in fact incorrect. As an amends she said she would give me a $100.00 credit on top of my $50.00 credit from last night. I also told her that others here were getting even better programming deals and she gave me the following:

$499 HR10-250 + S&H $14.95 + tax
$100.00 instant credit
$50.00 instant credit
$200.00 MIR

total equip= $150.00 + S&H and tax

Programming:
$10 off per mo for 1 year on my Total choice plus pkg
6 mo free Showtime
$5.00 off HD programming for 6 mo
$10.00 off my HBO sub for 6 months.

total programing discount is $282.00

On top of this I mentioned that I was still using the old receiver in my bedroom from 98' and she arranged for a free swap out to a new one on the same day as the HD tivo install.

I think that I received about the best deal I could and I am very happy at this point. What do you guys think?

Forgot to mention that she indicated that D* will be going the instant rebate route in the near future because they have a tremendous back log of rebates to process. I say bout time! I hate mail in rebates!


----------



## buffan

I'm sure that I didn't push as hard as I could have...but:

$499 DVR
$50 Antenna
-$200 Rebate
-$150 Credit

Net equipment $199 + $14.95 s/h

I also got a credit of $5/mo on HD package.

I'm not sure if I talked to Customer Retention or not. I called the normal customer service number. The first quote I got was $649 - $200. I pushed a little, and when they quoted me a net of about $300, I asked if there was any additional credit that they could give me, they then transferred me to another number.

Regardless, installation is Monday, and I'm ready for Monday Night Football!

Didn't lie; didn't threaten to cancel; just asked for any possible credits.


----------



## jwhee0615

You should not have to pay for an antenna. The deal comes with a dish as well as the OTA antenna that attaches to the dish but as I would have to think that the OTA antenna would be marginal at best. I would call back and ask for the cust ret department and quote the deals you have seen on these forums. You should be able to get programing deals too.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

Guindalf said:


> What he said is right. There *IS *a $200 MIR for the HD DVR and there *IS *a $100 MIR for the SD DVR. This means that you have to buy both to get the total of $300. You are entitled to one of each in any 12 month period.
> 
> Bottom line, you will only get one rebate per box.


You are 100% correct.

-Robert


----------



## Guindalf

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> You are 100% correct.
> 
> -Robert


Wow, thanks, Robert! Never been 100% correct before!! I may have made 90%, but 100 is a first 

Jwhee0615, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to laugh at you. It's just that if you read the board, as I'm sure you will, you'll see that CSRs have a reputation for not exactly being "in the know" around here. As you've already discovered, you need to play CSR roulette to get the deal you want and the same is true of getting ANY information from D*.

As an aside, it's not considered good form to continue the same conversation in multiple threads. You may also end up with conflicting information.

Oh, and welcome to the boards!!


----------



## WaarrEagle

jwhee0615 said:


> You should not have to pay for an antenna. The deal comes with a dish as well as the OTA antenna that attaches to the dish but as I would have to think that the OTA antenna would be marginal at best. I would call back and ask for the cust ret department and quote the deals you have seen on these forums. You should be able to get programing deals too.


I got the same deal as jwhee but I paid $50 more for the antenna and got a $50 extra credit for it (hope that makes sense). The installed convinced me not to install the antenna and said he would call his supervisor and have the $50 credited to my account - as of this morning it is not credited but it is not a big loss if it never is considering the deal I got. I will be installing a ChannelMaster antenna this weekend so hopefully it will be up in time for football in HD this Sunday!


----------



## Sir_winealot

Call D* for the $50 credit....they'll do it immediately w/no argument....don't wait or depend on the installer for that.


----------



## JohnDG

Anybody getting a deal without installation? That is, with just the HD-Tivo shipped direct?

I'd be interested in the box alone. I have sufficient coax, I have DirecTivos, and I'd be swapping out any older HDTV box.

jdg


----------



## acourvil

I had everything set up as well, but they wanted an installer to deliver it.


----------



## buffan

Sir_whinealot said:


> Call D* for the $50 credit....they'll do it immediately w/no argument....don't wait or depend on the installer for that.


For me, the original credit offer was only $100. They then tried to charge me $50 for the antenna (and I definitely need some kind of antenna), so I asked for an additional $50 to offset it.

I really only need the antenna for one network (a $20 set-top antenna gets me everything except ABC already).

Should I cancel the antenna order from D* and get one myself elsewhere? Not sure of the quality of the D* antennas compared to others.

Waarreagle, did your installer tell you that the antenna was junk and that's why he recommended against it?


----------



## willardcpa

buffan said:


> .....Waarreagle, did your installer tell you that the antenna was junk and that's why he recommended against it?


My guess is that the installer knew he could sell it to his next customer for a fast $50 cash.


----------



## mdv

Just wanted to thank all of you for this great info! As a result, I just got the following deal from DirecTV:

$499 HR10-250
$200 MIR
$250 Instant Credit

Total HR10-250: $49 + tax/SH

Programming:
6 mos free Showtime
$5 off HD package for 6 mos
$5 off Total Choice Plus for 12 mos

FYI, I have been with DirecTV since 1999. I also got one of the new DirecTV DVR's for free ($99-$100MIR). Now I can throw my Ultimate TV receivers out the window! 

Thanks again to all of you!

Mark


----------



## willardcpa

The rebate form says "Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DIRECTV not eligible." I wonder how this will interact with the "$250 Instant Credit" that mdv just got???


----------



## edouble

edouble said:


> How big is the OTA D* is bundling with the HD DVR?


Anyone? My wife is hesitant if the OTA is huge.


----------



## mdv

willardcpa said:


> The rebate form says "Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DIRECTV not eligible." I wonder how this will interact with the "$250 Instant Credit" that mdv just got???


Not sure, but the credit I'm receiving is off of my actual DirecTV bill, not off the cost of the DVR. So they actually charge me the full $499, then in January they credit the $250 and I send in the rebate independently. It's even getting installed today! Finally....


----------



## WaarrEagle

buffan said:


> For me, the original credit offer was only $100. They then tried to charge me $50 for the antenna (and I definitely need some kind of antenna), so I asked for an additional $50 to offset it.
> 
> I really only need the antenna for one network (a $20 set-top antenna gets me everything except ABC already).
> 
> Should I cancel the antenna order from D* and get one myself elsewhere? Not sure of the quality of the D* antennas compared to others.
> 
> Waarreagle, did your installer tell you that the antenna was junk and that's why he recommended against it?


I live in a very hilly area and he said he had installed 8 OTA antennas in my area and only 1 had worked well. He may have been pulling something on me but he sounded very honest. I am really glad to told me that too because I bought a ChannelMaster 4221 for under $25 today - hopefully it will work.


----------



## mikeny

Good luck with your 4221. I'm extremely happy with mine. It's even more reliable than the SAT signals and that's also true in storms.


----------



## redbudga

Just wanted to let you guys know what I got today, which sounds close to what others got.
HD TIVO 499
instant credit on bill -200
mail in rebate -100
3 months free Hd programming 10.99 x 3 = -32.97
6 months $20 credit, each month -120
-----------------
 total = 46.03

plus i told her that i wanted the Antenna (=50.00), so she said she would credit me 250 instead of 200 so the antenna is free.

THANKS FOR ALL THE POSTS!! GREAT DEAL!!!!!!    :up: :up:


----------



## jeffloby

Got tired of dealing with D*. Bought one in local store 

395.00 cash no tax price
-200.00 rebate from D*
-150.00 sold h10 to friend
_______
45.00 total cost(195.00 including 2 month old H10.)

After I get my billing credits on programming I will be very satisfied.
I figure I will get at least 100.00-150.00 in programming credits.
I have been with D* since 1995 and have 6 additional receivers, my bill averages 225.00 per month and the best they would do is 599.00-200.00rebate.


----------



## 94SupraTT

I just called retention and the offered me a $499 HD-Tivo - $200 instant credit and $100 mail in rebate ($199 for HD-TIVO). They also offered $5 off for 6 months of HD package. This is very tempting.


----------



## rich_in_houston

What is the number for customer retention?


----------



## WaarrEagle

redbudga said:


> plus i told her that i wanted the Antenna (=50.00), so she said she would credit me 250 instead of 200 so the antenna is free.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE POSTS!! GREAT DEAL!!!!!!    :up: :up:


Depending on where you live and what you antenna needs are, you may want to forget about the DTV provided antenna and have them credit the $50 back to your account. Thats what I did and I got a much better antenna for $25. So in reality, I saved another $25 on my deal and got a much better antenna that will actually work.


----------



## 94SupraTT

Called back and pushed a little.

I was offered

$499 HD-Tivo
$200 Mail in Rebate
$200 Instant Rebate

__________________
$99 total for HD-Tivo and of course shipping & tax

also offered me $5 off HD package for 6months


I am about 99% sure I am going to take this deal.    

My OTA HD Receiver is going back to the store.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Hello everybody, I haven't been on these forums in a long time. Well anyway, I have been a VERY happy DirecTV DVR customer for the last year. This is the deal I was given......

499 for the unit, with a 200 dollar rebate making the price 299. This includes free upgrade of my dish to the HD one. They also gave me 6 free months of HDTV service.

I simply told them that the local cable company gives their units without having to pay a boatlaod for them. I didn't threaten to leave, just said I wanted a better deal, and that I have been shopping around.

I was told that when the mpeg4 stuff hits, and they make the new HD DVR, I would be upgraded for free.

I have a couple of questions though..........

1. I live in Carmel, NY (an hour outside the city), do I need the extra antenna added to the dish? What exactly is this antenna for?

2. When is NY going to be upgraded? And when is the new HD DVR coming out?

3. What can I get on the new mpeg4 service that I can't get on the mpeg2 service in NY?

4. Does anybody know if they will just give me the mpeg4 dish, knowing that I will be getting the mpeg4 box when it is ready?

thanks for the help guys, let me know if it is a problem asking these questions in this thread.


----------



## Bribo

Just got off the phone with Jess at retention, my deal:

549 receiver (he said it was more because i needed the ota, ???)
200 MIR
150 Instant Credit (To offset the more costly receiver)

Progamming:

$5.00 off HD Package
$5.00 off Total Choice
6 mo free Showtime.

Has anyone heard about the receivers being a different price because of the need for OTA? I think it's becuase they have to change the dish, any thoughts?

Brian


----------



## Guindalf

Bribo said:


> Has anyone heard about the receivers being a different price because of the need for OTA? I think it's becuase they have to change the dish, any thoughts?
> 
> Brian


The extra $50 is for an OTA antenna. The dish is upgraded to a triple LNB whether you have OTA locals or not.


----------



## Bribo

I guess that's why I'm confused, I already have a triple LNB, get locals from D*. Am I getting charged for something I don't need? I know it's only $50, but hey, if I don't need to pay it, why pay it!  

Thanks for the reply, I'm new here, but this is a great forum. 

Brian


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Saabster said:


> Just got off with retention This is the deal I got, I could not get the rep to budge on the account credit:
> 
> HD DVR $499 + $100 rebate for a total of $399
> Sho 6 months free
> HD package free for 3 months
> 
> As I live in So. Cal I decided not to get the OTA for HD since I get the big 4 (CBS, NBC, ABC, FOX) in HD over the DTV antenna


I live in NY, and was under the impression that the same holds true for me. Is the only reason to get the antenna to get the big 4 networks? I didn't order the antenna. But they said they couldn't commit to telling me if I would get the networks or not?

why is this?


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Guindalf said:


> Unfortunately, this is no longer true. I have seen several posts from people who are not getting the HDMI cable with their HR10s. I did get one, but I think they realized that people who want one will pay for it so they dropped them from the package.


I will have to confirm this, the rep told me it includes all those cables. HDMI, DVI, Component. I hope he wasn't just telling me what I wanted to hear


----------



## Mikey Palmice

flmgrip said:


> yeah, i got my HR10-250 for free, plus $200.- in cash and the nice woman on the phone offered to come over too...
> 
> well not really, i have no idea how anyone gets any discounts with these directTV people, it never worked for me in the past and not now. i'm nice and friendly on the phone and end up notgetting any discounts and end up not buying it either... so i wounder if some of you are just full of it... why would one get the HR10-250 for $99.- and $210.- programming discounts and switchen and install and the next one $449.- for hardware and $30.-programming discounts and no free switch, ship etc... ???


One word, competition. They want your business, and will hook you up to keep it.


----------



## Dirac

Mikey Palmice said:


> I will have to confirm this, the rep told me it includes all those cables. HDMI, DVI, Component. I hope he wasn't just telling me what I wanted to hear


You should get all those cables in the original white box. In their new dark blue/black box, maybe they aren't including it (haven't seen it myself). If you don't get the HDMI cable, you can get one from Weaknees for less than 20 bucks. It's the same cable that comes with the HR10-250, or used to, anyway.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Ok, I just called again and got a better deal after reading what some of you guys were getting. Here is the deal. And remember, I don't even have DirecTV for a year yet. January will make one year for me........

499 for HD DVR
-200 dollar rebate= 299

They gave me free HD for 6 months
free showtime and movie channel for 6 months
free HBO for 6 months

The hbo I already get, so there is another 60 bucks
The HD I would be getting, so there is another 60 bucks

Final cost 180, and I get to enjoy showtime and movie channel as well as my regular programming.

Not bad, I think I will stop there.

He also told me that the HDMI cable would come with the DVR, and if it didn't to call, and they would work something out. He had to check with somebody.

Thanks for posting your deals here, it helped me ask with more confidence. I asked for the credit, but he couldn't give it to me, but I am very happy now


----------



## Schuyler

Long-time Lurker, first time poster.

I've been with directv for 7+ years. Just called about the HT TiVo and the best price they would give me is $249:

$649 list
-$200 MIR
-$200 instant

She also offered 3 months Showtime HD for free and 3 months HD service for free.

Am I missing something? She said that was the absolute lowest she could go. Spoke with someone in retention @ 1-800-824-9081.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Schuyler said:


> Long-time Lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I've been with directv for 7+ years. Just called about the HT TiVo and the best price they would give me is $249:
> 
> $649 list
> -$200 MIR
> -$200 instant
> 
> She also offered 3 months Showtime HD for free and 3 months HD service for free.
> 
> Am I missing something? She said that was the absolute lowest she could go. Spoke with someone in retention @ 1-800-824-9081.


I think they should have started the negotiations at 499, but you got 400 off, so it sounds good to me. you should be able to fight for 6 months free of services though. i have one year with them, and they hooked me up like that


----------



## GhostDog69

Dirac said:


> You should get all those cables in the original white box. In their new dark blue/black box, maybe they aren't including it (haven't seen it myself). If you don't get the HDMI cable, you can get one from Weaknees for less than 20 bucks. It's the same cable that comes with the HR10-250, or used to, anyway.


I just bought my 2nd HDTivo the other day and can report the dark box does indeed come with an HDMI and an HDMI-DVI cable.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

thankyou my friend


----------



## swizzlest

The contracted installer called me today (after calling me 3 times this week to verify my installation scheduled for 12/4) and told me they were out of HD-DVRs. 

They're not getting them in until 12/15. So, that sucks. Is anyone else running into shortages?


----------



## Guindalf

swizzlest said:


> The contracted installer called me today (after calling me 3 times this week to verify my installation scheduled for 12/4) and told me they were out of HD-DVRs.
> 
> They're not getting them in until 12/15. So, that sucks.  Is anyone else running into shortages?


Yup - it's an ongoing problem. My installer called me two hours into the scheduled appointment to tell me he wasn't coming. A call to retention netted me a further $200 account credit for my trouble and, as I was one of the lucky ones to get the $299-100 deal, I got it for free (plus some programming credits too!).

Most of the installers will probably look at the box and say something like "Oh, I've never even seen one of these, let alone installed one!"


----------



## brittu

Well we'd sure like to go HD but I'm not getting anywhere near the deals you guys are. In fact, I'm thinking at this point it makes sense to switch to Dish. They have a new HD DVR that runs two tvs and you can do PIP plus other features that seem a lot better than what Directv is offering. And it's only $249 to get it set up including the HD DVR + a regular DVR. And the price of programming is better too. I'd have to give up east coast channels which sucks and pbs sprout, ditto. But the best DTV is offering me is $499 - $100mir and no deals on the programming. When I told them it sounds like Dish has a better deal that was it, they told me to have a nice night. We've had DTV for nearly 10 years.

Britt


----------



## Mr Pieces

Just got off the phone with a nice lady from retention. 5+ Year D* Customer.

Got my second HD DVR (First was over a year ago) 

Here is the deal I got:

$499 HD TiVo
-$200 Mail In Rebate
-$100 "Programming Credit"
6 Months of HBO for $2.00
6 Months Showtime FREE
6 Months HD Package FREE

She insisted that there is no way to get a $200 instant credit and if someone did it would screw up there rebate. 

Some did a little better but I was happy overall and got it done on my first call. I just didn't want to call over and over when this was close enough for me. Didn't have to threaten to leave or anything, just asked what kind of a deal I could get on a second HR10-250.

Hope this helps.

They will be here Monday morning to install. Hope they have them in stock in my area (Scottsdale, AZ)


----------



## 94SupraTT

Mr Pieces said:


> She insisted that there is no way to get a $200 instant credit and if someone did it would screw up there rebate.


I can show you a print screen of my bill. It clearly shows a $200 rebate. Also I verified that I could still get the $200 mail in rebate. I have the rebate saved to my PC. Its possible to get the HDTIVO for $99. Most reps aren't trying to go under $199 with both rebates though if they don't have to. I had to call twice to get it down to $99.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

brittu said:


> Well we'd sure like to go HD but I'm not getting anywhere near the deals you guys are. In fact, I'm thinking at this point it makes sense to switch to Dish. They have a new HD DVR that runs two tvs and you can do PIP plus other features that seem a lot better than what Directv is offering. And it's only $249 to get it set up including the HD DVR + a regular DVR. And the price of programming is better too. I'd have to give up east coast channels which sucks and pbs sprout, ditto. But the best DTV is offering me is $499 - $100mir and no deals on the programming. When I told them it sounds like Dish has a better deal that was it, they told me to have a nice night. We've had DTV for nearly 10 years.
> 
> Britt


correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the 200 dollar rebate standard?


----------



## LlamaLarry

Well, I am about to join your HDTiVo army. I'll be calling either today or tomorrow. I guess I need a new 3LNB dish and install of the third line to my MS. Is this included for "free" with all the deals you have been getting? Is the "good deal" baseline $499 STB-$200 rebate-($100->$200) instant credit?


----------



## Mikey Palmice

make sure you get 6 months free of the HD service, HBO, and showtime. The hardest thing to get would probably be the extra 100 dollar credit.


----------



## cmeinck

A good friend of mine and DirecTV user is about to get a new HDTV. He recently got a standard Tivo, but hasn't sent in his rebate ($100). Is it possible to get the new $200 rebate if you've taken advantage of the $100 rebate?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## 94SupraTT

Mikey Palmice said:


> make sure you get 6 months free of the HD service, HBO, and showtime. The hardest thing to get would probably be the extra 100 dollar credit.


I already got HBO free for 6months with my free Tivo and Showtime for $2. They gave me the HD package for $5 off for 6months. I can't complain.


----------



## Lathe Dog

I am getting ready to call DTV about this deal and I had one question. When they come to install the additional dish, OTA, etc. do the installers provide the multiswitch or do I need to buy one seperately?


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Lathe Dog said:


> I am getting ready to call DTV about this deal and I had one question. When they come to install the additional dish, OTA, etc. do the installers provide the multiswitch or do I need to buy one seperately?


whatever they need to do the insallation is provided by them I believe


----------



## TonysDesigns

Anyone know where to download the rebate form they are talking about for this deal here: http://www.directv.com/see/landing/hdrebate_cust.html ?


----------



## 94SupraTT

TonysDesigns said:


> Anyone know where to download the rebate form they are talking about for this deal here: http://www.directv.com/see/landing/hdrebate_cust.html ?


http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## treznor

Just got my unit installed yesterday, so if there's a shortage it's not completely nationwide (or I just got lucky...). Neither of the guys that came over to install mentioned anything about a shortage and I feel like they probably would have as we were talking a bit about the installation procedure, what they were up to the rest of the day, etc.


----------



## LlamaLarry

LlamaLarry said:


> Is the "good deal" baseline $499 STB-$200 rebate-($100->$200) instant credit?


Yeesh, first call yielded $649+$14.95 S/H-$200MIB and that's it. I did get an "offer" for 12 month commitment to the $10.95 HD package but no break on the price for any amount of time. Yikes, I guess I'll try calling again. I called the main DirecTV line.

[edit]Also she said the monthly DVR fee would be going up a dollar; is this moving me from the old fee to the new one or is there an *additional* fee for the HD DVR?


----------



## Trak101

Thanks to this Forum I was able to fanagle this:
H10-250 @ $499, 
$200 Rebate
$200 Retention Credit
3 months Free HD programming 
2 months Free Total Choice Premier

And yes, I double checked with 2 Retention CSRs and they both agreed that the Retention Credit does not effect the Rebate. I do in fact get both.

(I've been with DirecTV since 1995 and I'm in Northern N.J.)

Thanks people!

It pays to read...


----------



## tivoKlr

So I called and asked about an upgrade and I got the 649 minus 100 rebate and 200 rebate.

No offer for free programming or anything else.

Should I wait to call back or what?

J


----------



## Mikey Palmice

tivoKlr said:


> So I called and asked about an upgrade and I got the 649 minus 100 rebate and 200 rebate.
> 
> No offer for free programming or anything else.
> 
> Should I wait to call back or what?
> 
> J


tell them to start at 499 for the unit


----------



## edouble

$499
- 200 MIR
- 100 Instant Credit

$2 HBO for 6 months
$6.99 HD for 6 months

My deal wasn't as good as others because I'm still under contract. Still, I'm pretty happy. I'm in ATL, which means I get MPEG-4 and don't need an OTA antenna. Woohoo!


----------



## LlamaLarry

edouble said:


> $499
> - 200 MIR
> - 100 Instant Credit
> 
> $2 HBO for 6 months
> $6.99 HD for 6 months
> 
> My deal wasn't as good as others


Umm, I will be stoked for that deal, mine was MUCH worse and no break on the unit. Which number did you call?


----------



## 94SupraTT

Trak101 said:


> Thanks to this Forum I was able to fanagle this:
> H10-250 @ $499,
> $200 Rebate
> $200 Retention Credit
> 3 months Free HD programming
> 2 months Free Total Choice Premier
> 
> And yes, I double checked with 2 Retention CSRs and they both agreed that the Retention Credit does not effect the Rebate. I do in fact get both.
> 
> (I've been with DirecTV since 1995 and I'm in Northern N.J.)
> 
> Thanks people!
> 
> It pays to read...


Sounds like what got the $200 "retention credit" & the $200 mail in rebate.


----------



## Harrisment

edouble said:


> $499
> - 200 MIR
> - 100 Instant Credit
> 
> $2 HBO for 6 months
> $6.99 HD for 6 months
> 
> My deal wasn't as good as others because I'm still under contract. Still, I'm pretty happy. I'm in ATL, which means I get MPEG-4 and don't need an OTA antenna. Woohoo!


You can't view the MPEG4 locals with the HR10-250 though.....you'll still need an OTA.


----------



## dbix1

Just got off the phone with retention --

I'm a relative newbie to DirecTV, just coming up on my 1-year anniversary in about 3 weeks...but that also means my contract is just about up, so I could jump ship if I wanted to. Not as good a deal as some of the folks have posted about...but I'm really happy 

$549 HD-DirecTiVo +$27 tax/shipping
-$200 rebate
-$100 acct credit
Free HD package for 5 (why 5?!?) months
Free Showtime for 6 months
Free HBO for 6 months

They're also moving my R10 to the bedroom, and running another cable for that (only one line from dish run to the bedroom currently). I can finally get rid of my standalone tivo that I've been paying 12.95 for and give it to my neighbor 

So, for $275 out-of-pocket AR, I'm really REALLY happy.


----------



## TonysDesigns

94SupraTT said:


> http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


 Thanks!!! I downloaded it


----------



## fliptheflop

This is the first deal I got, which the guy told me he would have to call me back to confirm due to computer problems or something 

499 base price 
-100 instant 
-200mir 
- 5 off bill for 1 year 
- HD channels free for 6 months 

Well he never called back so I called again, this person told me I couldn't have this deal even though it was noted on my account after fighting about it I got this deal 

499 base price 
-250 instant credit 
- 5 bucks off my bill for a year 
- free HD for 6 months 
- 14.95 for shipping and handling 
I had to fight to get that. She wasn't going to give me anything more then 100 instant credit which wasn't even close to the deal I was promised.


----------



## edouble

Harrisment said:


> You can't view the MPEG4 locals with the HR10-250 though.....you'll still need an OTA.


Hmmm. Can someone clarify? Most everything I've read on this board says otherwise, and the two retention reps I spoke with (not wholly trustworthy, I understand) also said I didn't need an antenna to view local channels in HD (they even gave me the rundown of the four channels (the big networks) that would be available to me. Hmm....


----------



## edouble

LlamaLarry said:


> Umm, I will be stoked for that deal, mine was MUCH worse and no break on the unit. Which number did you call?


I called CSR, then basically asked for retention to cancel (which I was truthfully going to do), told the retention rep that I wanted to cancel, HD DVR too expensive, blah blah. Was very nice and explained everything. THen came the 499-200 MIR. After saying it was still too expensive (which it was), then came the instant credit and the discount off the HD programming. At that point I was in. THEN, as she was finalizing my order, I just asked "Can I get a discount on HBO?" kind of as a joke, then she gave me the $2 for six months. YMMV, defninitely.


----------



## Harrisment

edouble said:


> Hmmm. Can someone clarify? Most everything I've read on this board says otherwise, and the two retention reps I spoke with (not wholly trustworthy, I understand) also said I didn't need an antenna to view local channels in HD (they even gave me the rundown of the four channels (the big networks) that would be available to me. Hmm....


I asked about it earlier in this thread and that's what I was told:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=273805


----------



## jwhee0615

edouble said:


> Hmmm. Can someone clarify? Most everything I've read on this board says otherwise, and the two retention reps I spoke with (not wholly trustworthy, I understand) also said I didn't need an antenna to view local channels in HD (they even gave me the rundown of the four channels (the big networks) that would be available to me. Hmm....


There is a difference between the four network channels,east or west coast feeds, that you will be able to receive and view HD content on (when they show it) and your local channels which will be SD via D* on the current MPEG 2 receivers. You will only be able to receive the new locals w/HD capability via the new MPEG 4 receiver and 5LNB dish when it is available in your area.

Provided that your digital locals are available OTA in your area, you would need an OTA antenna to receive them which you could then hook up to your D* box for easy viewing.


----------



## edouble

Harrisment said:


> I asked about it earlier in this thread and that's what I was told:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=273805


Color me confused. Stop me if I'm wrong, but it looked like you asked if you could watch HD on your locals through your 5lnb dish if you had an MPEG-2 receiver.

Anyways, all I care about is watching Lost and Law & Order in HD without using an OTA antenna (not wife nor apt. complex friendly) 

Is there even such a thing as an MPEG-4 HD DVR? Does MPEG-4 only apply to standard HD boxes? Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Harrisment

edouble said:


> Color me confused. Stop me if I'm wrong, but it looked like you asked if you could watch HD on your locals through your 5lnb dish if you had an MPEG-2 receiver.
> 
> Anyways, all I care about is watching Lost and Law & Order in HD without using an OTA antenna (not wife nor apt. complex friendly)
> 
> Is there even such a thing as an MPEG-4 HD DVR? Does MPEG-4 only apply to standard HD boxes? Maybe that's the issue.


Yeah, right now there is not an MPEG4 HD DVR, there is only the H20, which is not a dvr. To be able to watch Lost without an OTA, you would either need to get waivers for the east/west coast feeds, or get an H20 receiver.


----------



## jwhee0615

edouble said:


> Color me confused. Stop me if I'm wrong, but it looked like you asked if you could watch HD on your locals through your 5lnb dish if you had an MPEG-2 receiver.
> 
> Anyways, all I care about is watching Lost and Law & Order in HD without using an OTA antenna (not wife nor apt. complex friendly)
> 
> Is there even such a thing as an MPEG-4 HD DVR? Does MPEG-4 only apply to standard HD boxes? Maybe that's the issue.


You will be able to watch Lost and Law&Order in HD without an OTA antenna if; you have an HDTV, have an HD Directv receiver or HR10-250 tivo unit, subscribe to the HD package and live in an area that you are allowed (through waivers from the local affiliates) to receive the network feeds from either the east or west coast. It will not be local to you unless you live in NY or LA.

There is no MPEG4 HD DVR out as of yet but some say by summer. D* says they will swap the HR10-250 for the new MPEG4 DVR when it comes out.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Update here.....
I found out that DirecTV may pull the plug on my HD locals in NY, once the mpeg4 stuff starts at the end of december. So, I called retention back and told them that I was mislead with bad information by the other reps, which I was. The best this rep was able to do, was tell me that the mpeg2 HD locals will continue for an unsure amount of time. 

Being he couldn't guarantee that I would continue to get my local HD channels on the mpeg2 system up to the point that the new HD DVR is ready in mid 2006, I told him I was not happy, not knowing for sure. I told him that I will not spend 300 dollars on an item that may or may not allow me to get my HD locals. I pushed for the additional 200 dollar credit, and he gave it to me. So, this is my updated deal.....

499
-200 dollar mail in rebate
-200 dollar credit to my bill
=99 dollars HD DVR

6 free months of HD
6 free months of HBO
6 free months of Showtime/Movie Channel

I think I can not do better than that, and I am very happy.

As long as I can get my HD locals on my DVR until the new mpeg4 one comes out, I am totally satisfied.

I will be a direcTV customer for a full year at the end of the month.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

oh yeah, He also said that he coded it in a way that it will not mess with my rebate by giving me that credit, so it's all good


----------



## flick

I'll jump in as another that had a pleasant experience. I called the retention number listed in the other thread. Hold time was about 2 minutes, lady answered the phone.

I told her that I was interested in going HD but that I couldn't give up Tivo (I've got four on my account) and wanted to see what they could offer me. She determined I was a long time customer (coming up on five years) that had only made one call to DirecTV and that was my initial activiation. I said that sounded about right and that I'd even installed my own dish and stuff back then as well.

More pleasant conversation on both sides, which is always nice, and here's what I got at first pass:

$499 base price
$100 mail in rebate
$200 instant credit

Some leading questions and comments then got me:

Free installation of triple LNB dish
Free OTA HD antenna
Free moving of one existing Tivo to a different oom
$5 off monthly bill for six months
Free Showtime for six months

At end when she was confirming I said "so that's $299 to my card right now and then $100 back when I mail in the rebate" and she said yes, so no tax or shipping. Also never any mention of being locked into a new contract.

It was perhaps the most pleasant transaction I've ever had with a CSR type person, so I'm very satisfied with how it turned out. Now I'm off to check into upgrading the hard drive...

Peter


----------



## LlamaLarry

Are you guys all calling the retention line directly to get these deals?


----------



## Mikey Palmice

LlamaLarry said:


> Are you guys all calling the retention line directly to get these deals?


I called regular rep, and asked to be transferred to retention


----------



## flick

Per my post:


flick said:


> I called the retention number listed in the other thread.


----------



## LlamaLarry

LlamaLarry said:


> Yeesh, first call yielded $649+$14.95 S/H-$200MIB and that's it


I called the number from the other thread and this time I got: $599 STB+$14.95 S/H-$200 instant credit-$200 MIB for $213.95 AR. $5 off for 6 months on the HD package, Superfan for the rest of the season, $5 credit/month for 12 months and my install is TOMORROW!!

I know to keep an eye on the credits and that they actually bill be for the HD package at the stated rate, but MUCH better results this time.

Thanks everyone! I'll be in HD tomorrow night, but am off to go run my inside wires now before they show up and try to monkey with my setup.


----------



## JSFord

Isnt the mail in rebate $200 now?


----------



## WaarrEagle

Yes the rebate is now $200 for the HR10-250.


----------



## beaster

I received a decent deal - $499 minus $200 instant credit plus the rebate. However, when I read the details of the rebate offer at:

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/hdrebate_cust.html

it says "Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DIRECTV not eligible." Is an "instant rebate" the same as my $200 credit? Here's how my credit shows up on my bill:

 Fees

11/22/05 HD-DVR -200.00
11/22/05 $14.95 Delivery and Handling 14.95
11/22/05 HD-DVR 499.00

I'll be really unhappy if they try to reject my rebate when that was part of the deal I was promised on the phone.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## davetroup

Is it DirecTV's plan that the HR10-250 DirecTiVo will stop working at some point after DTV comes out with their MPEG-4 box? I specifically bought a few months ago because I don't want their stinkin' non-TiVo DVR. I bought my first TiVo when they first came out, and only started with DirecTV a few years back because the DirecTiVo was the only way to get dual tuners (I wish TiVo would figure out what an important feature that is and make it a standard part of all of their units!)

Although it's not perfect, the overall TiVo experience is superior (IMHO) to any other DVR out there, and I expect this will be true of DirecTV's new box too. So if they force me to switch (even with a free new DVR) I will likely jump ship. Seems like a stupid move on their part to me.

I feel far more "brand loyalty" to TiVo than I do to DirecTV... although it was disappointing when TiVo stopped supporting DirecTV units directly (no pun intended) a few years ago. We DirecTV users don't even have the most basic of software upgrades that TiVo has come out with since then.


----------



## tl2000

I just got off the phone with D* and here is my deal for a HR10-250:

$399 starting price
-150 instant credit
-50 random credit (??)

Free Showtime for 6 mo
$10 off HD for 6 mo
$5 HBO for 12 mo
$5 off something else for 6 mo

For a total of $49. They said this deal just started today, but does anyone know if I will still be able to do a mail-in rebate on this unit? Another $200 off would be great...

Thanks for all the info


----------



## jwhee0615

Well the local company Mastec that installs for D* in my area called today to reschedule the install originally scheduled this Thursday because they have not received their shipment of HR10-250's. I was afraid this would happen. Ticks me off because I know the local Best Buy has them in stock. Think I might have to get back on the phone to D* and see if there is anything they can or will do like maybe FedEx one or something.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

beaster said:


> I received a decent deal - $499 minus $200 instant credit plus the rebate. However, when I read the details of the rebate offer at:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/see/landing/hdrebate_cust.html
> 
> it says "Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DIRECTV not eligible." Is an "instant rebate" the same as my $200 credit? Here's how my credit shows up on my bill:
> 
> Fees
> 
> 11/22/05 HD-DVR -200.00
> 11/22/05 $14.95 Delivery and Handling 14.95
> 11/22/05 HD-DVR 499.00
> 
> I'll be really unhappy if they try to reject my rebate when that was part of the deal I was promised on the phone.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


The retention rep I spoke with told me he coded it in a way not to interfere with the rebate. They better not try to screw me.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

davetroup said:


> Is it DirecTV's plan that the HR10-250 DirecTiVo will stop working at some point after DTV comes out with their MPEG-4 box? I specifically bought a few months ago because I don't want their stinkin' non-TiVo DVR. I bought my first TiVo when they first came out, and only started with DirecTV a few years back because the DirecTiVo was the only way to get dual tuners (I wish TiVo would figure out what an important feature that is and make it a standard part of all of their units!)
> 
> Although it's not perfect, the overall TiVo experience is superior (IMHO) to any other DVR out there, and I expect this will be true of DirecTV's new box too. So if they force me to switch (even with a free new DVR) I will likely jump ship. Seems like a stupid move on their part to me.
> 
> I feel far more "brand loyalty" to TiVo than I do to DirecTV... although it was disappointing when TiVo stopped supporting DirecTV units directly (no pun intended) a few years ago. We DirecTV users don't even have the most basic of software upgrades that TiVo has come out with since then.


You will be able to keep using your mpeg2 HD DVR, but eventually, once mpeg4 is very widespread, you will not be able to get your HD locals. No word on when this is, I would assume some time next year. You also won't be able to get any new HD material with the mpeg2 HD DVR once that starts up


----------



## 94SupraTT

Mikey Palmice said:


> The retention rep I spoke with told me he coded it in a way not to interfere with the rebate. They better not try to screw me.


Thats what the retention rep told me as well. He said a normal credit would make us unable to get the mail in rebate however since I was given a "retention credit" I could still get the mail in rebate.


----------



## pmaggan

94SupraTT said:


> Thats what the retention rep told me as well. He said a normal credit would make us unable to get the mail in rebate however since I was given a "retention credit" I could still get the mail in rebate.


Ditto that for me.


----------



## ewessner

I have read a lot of good discussion but cannot figure out how to call this so called retention number. What is the number? I find no such number on the Direct tv web site. 


I currently have a HD receiver for DTV and a regular Tivo unit. I want to get rid of both and buy the HD Tivo unit for DTV.


----------



## tivoKlr

1-800-824-9081

just picked up the hdtivo for 246 including delivery and tax. Free installation, which will come in handy since something went wonkers with my dish when we got 3ft of snow a few days ago. I've been at work for the last 2 days, (firefighter, so not at home at all) so it hasn't been an issue.

The installer will be out Thursday morning which frees up tomorrow for some big powder snowboarding 

Just called retentions this morning and arranged this. I think the pricing has changed, as my hdtivo started at 399 and then they gave me the 200 instant credit getting it down to 199. Additionally, without asking they gave me the 6 mos of free HD programming and 12 months of 5 bucks off total choice.

I'm happy. I've been rolling with the DTV HD receiver AND an old directivo both connected to my TV for the last 9-10 months, and besides the waste of 5 bucks a month for an additional receiver, it's not the most wife friendly setup.

Super excited here!


----------



## bamafan315

Since everyone else is telling their story, here's mine. I currently have two SD DTV's and two standard converter boxes. I called re upgrading to HD. The first girl I talked to had never heard of customer retention. When it got through to her I wanted new hardware she transferred me to someone else (Thank God). The second girl fiddled and fumbled around and finally quoted a price of $599.00 for the HR10-250!!!! Fortunately, she HAD heard of customer retention and transferred me (Double Thank God). Finally, I talked to a guy named Joel who actually knew what he was talking about. He offered me the HR10-250 for $399.00 less an "instant rebate" of $200.00. He then offered an H20 for free (actually the instant rebate was the same as the price of the unit) as well as 6 months of the HD package for free. Included, of course, the HD dish, converter, installation, etc. So, the entire package of HR10-250, the H20, 6 months HD package et. al. for $199.00 plus $14.95 to ship the HD units to the installer who will bring them with him. I'm sure some out there got better deals but I thought this one was ok. It was just a hassle to get through to someone who knew his a** from third base. 

p.s. He confirmed the current plan is to swap out all MPEG2 units with the MPEG4 when they eventually roll out (whenever that is).


----------



## Sluggonics

bamafan315 said:


> Since everyone else is telling their story, here's mine. I currently have two SD DTV's and two standard converter boxes. I called re upgrading to HD. The first girl I talked two had never heard of customer retention. When it got through to her I wanted new hardware she transferred me to someone else (Thank God). The second girl fiddled and fumbled around and finally quoted a price of $599.00 for the HR10-250!!!! Fortunately, she HAD heard of customer retention and transferred me (Double Thank God). Finally, I talked to a guy named Joel who actually knew what he was talking about. He offered me the HR10-250 for $399.00 less an "instant rebate" of $200.00. He then offered an H20 for free (actually the instant rebate was the same as the price of the unit) as well as 6 months of the HD package for free. Included, of course, the HD dish, converter, installation, etc. So, the entire package of HR10-250, the H20, 6 months HD package et. al. for $199.00 plus $14.95 to ship the HD units to the installer who will bring them with him. I'm sure some out there got better deals but I thought this one was ok. It was just a hassle to get through to someone who knew his a** from third base.
> 
> p.s. He confirmed the current plan is to swap out all MPEG2 units with the MPEG4 when they eventually roll out (whenever that is).


The best I could get from them was $319-- $649 starting price-$250 "instant" rebate, plus some not-quite-fully-explained $80 discount off the rebated price, plus $10 off my bill for a year, my sports package knocked down to $2 a month for six months, and free HD channels for 3 months. He said that the MIR would not work in conjunction with the "instant rebate" of $250 he already quoted. Not very impressive.

This is terrible, that a company would force its customers to wheedle and scrape for benefits that the company seems to ultimately have no issue with granting, as evidenced here. They're willing to part with HD-DVR's for nothing. A sad state of affairs.

Nonetheless, I told them I'll look into my cable options and then likely call back to cancel my service.


----------



## reybie

No go for me either, they said they discontinued the MIR yesterday when I called and the best they can do for me is the 200 instant rebate.


----------



## JSFord

Discontiued the mail in rebate? It says it runs through 2/28/06.


Sounds like you got bad info.


----------



## sjividen

Here's my "deal"...


$599 starting price
$200 instant credit/rebate
free OTA antenna
free install
$5 off the HD tier for 6 months.


Not great, I know, but I had just paid $250 for a Samsung OTA receiver and $25 for an indoor antenna, so it wasn't much more to get considerably better package. Also, I just checked the activity on the web site, and it's listed as "HD-DVR - Charge $399.00," with no mention of the $200 rebate or credit. So I'm still gonna submit the rebate and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

Sluggonics said:


> The best I could get from them was $319-- $649 starting price-$250 "instant" rebate, plus some not-quite-fully-explained $80 discount off the rebated price, plus $10 off my bill for a year, my sports package knocked down to $2 a month for six months, and free HD channels for 3 months. He said that the MIR would not work in conjunction with the "instant rebate" of $250 he already quoted. Not very impressive.
> 
> This is terrible, that a company would force its customers to wheedle and scrape for benefits that the company seems to ultimately have no issue with granting, as evidenced here. They're willing to part with HD-DVR's for nothing. A sad state of affairs.
> 
> Nonetheless, I told them I'll look into my cable options and then likely call back to cancel my service.


I hear you man, it is pretty sad. I would be lieing if I told you I wasn't worried that the deal I was given would have some problem with it. I have a feeling that I will have some problems getting everything I was promised. Time will tell, since it takes like 10 weeks to get the rebate. Im sure I will have to fight for it at that time. I have the reps names and employee codes though, but I do see some hurdles ahead.

DirecTV really needs to get all their people on the same page.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

JSFord said:


> Discontiued the mail in rebate? It says it runs through 2/28/06.
> 
> Sounds like you got bad info.


yup, sounds that way to me too


----------



## rich404

I have four Dircect TV receivers with Tivo and I want to get one high definition HR10-250. Yesterday I called and they offerred me the unit for $199 plus tax and shipping. It included instalation, the OTA antenna plus $15 per month in credits for 6 months plus $5 off of the HDTV package for 6 months. I will have to sign a two year commitment. The price is good enough that I wnat to do it but I have a few concerns.

My loyalty has always been to Tivo and not DirectTV. I don't mind making a two year commitment if I can get the locals in HD from an OTA. By the time two years is up there might be more Tivo choices available. The guy I spoke with said that their antenna is basic and they do not guarantee that I will receive the locals. He suggested that I go to antennaweb and look. I did and it said that I need an antenna that has a red mark on the box and that I need a Medium Directional Antenna. I live in Atlanta on a heavily wooded lot. It was very difficult to place the original round satellite and I hadd to pay to have them come out six months later to get a good signal. 

Is it a risk that I won't get the locals in HD and will have to wait two years to get out of my DirectTV contract?

Thanks.


----------



## milliepuppy

the $200 instant rebate is when directly dealing with D* ??? .. i.e. mail in rebate still applies if you get the box anywhere else other than D* ??


----------



## sriggins

Well I ordered yesterday the OTA package at $643 - $200 MIR and 3 mos HD. So I called today and they changed it to $462 w/ 6 mos service. Not the best deal but at least I don't need to deal with the MIR and got 3 more months of HD  Also, I was scheduled for monday install but they had to cancel that. Now I am set for Saturday! So two days earlier. Thanks!

Oh they made NO mention of a commitment nor taking back my directivo (like they once wanted to) or anything.


----------



## cartb

_Well I ordered yesterday the OTA package at $643 - $200 MIR and 3 mos HD. So I called today and they changed it to $462 w/ 6 mos service. Not the best deal but at least I don't need to deal with the MIR and got 3 more months of HD Also, I was scheduled for monday install but they had to cancel that. Now I am set for Saturday! So two days earlier. Thanks!

Oh they made NO mention of a commitment nor taking back my directivo (like they once wanted to) or anything. _

I basically got the same deal, its amazing the longer you keep them on the more they are willing to work with you
HD 250 $599
$200 MR
$200 instant credit
6 mth discount on total pkg
2 H-20 receivers (live in DC area)
2 standard receivers
new satellite dish for mpeg-4
2 yr committment
total $496


----------



## boody

called 1-800-824-9081 just now and they didn't offer A THING, set my shutdown date. I've been a customer since 2000. Out of contract. I did have a moving date set before I called. Said I thought cable had more to offer. 
Best he gave me was $499 with $100 rebate
Damn.


----------



## Mikey Palmice

cartb said:


> _Well I ordered yesterday the OTA package at $643 - $200 MIR and 3 mos HD. So I called today and they changed it to $462 w/ 6 mos service. Not the best deal but at least I don't need to deal with the MIR and got 3 more months of HD Also, I was scheduled for monday install but they had to cancel that. Now I am set for Saturday! So two days earlier. Thanks!
> 
> Oh they made NO mention of a commitment nor taking back my directivo (like they once wanted to) or anything. _
> 
> I basically got the same deal, its amazing the longer you keep them on the more they are willing to work with you
> HD 250 $599
> $200 MR
> $200 instant credit
> 6 mth discount on total pkg
> 2 H-20 receivers (live in DC area)
> 2 standard receivers
> new satellite dish for mpeg-4
> 2 yr committment
> total $496


nice deal, how long have you been a customer?


----------



## reubenray

Just called today and was quoted the HD-DVR was $599 with a $200 MIR. Directv will install the AT9 dish and also furnish an SD receiver for free.

May have to check with retention for a better deal.


----------



## jwhee0615

I believe retension is the only way to get the good deals.


----------



## SecureTalk

I tried my luck with getting a HD-DVR today 

$549 for the receiver 
$200 MIR 
No OTA unless I want to pay an extra $50 

A few discounts of $5 per HD package for 6 months 

When I asked about my investment and the future, I was told that everyone was given a memo Today to tell customers that that the official word on the swap-out to the new HD-DVR in May/June is $99 cost per receiver to upgrade...no if and or buts... 

Nobody gets a free upgrade and if that is what they were told the CSR was mistaken. 
I have not called to confirm this with another CSR, I will wait until the morning to be sure I don't hit the same CSR.


----------



## reubenray

jwhee0615 said:


> I believe retension is the only way to get the good deals.


Just have to find the correct phone number.


----------



## jwhee0615

reubenray said:


> Just have to find the correct phone number.


Just talk to the regular CSR and when you can't get the deal you want ask to speak with the retention dept.


----------



## boody

I called back later and talked to someone else in retention, tried to play it straight saying "I'll stay if you can give me a good deal" and told him what "others" were getting. He said nobody should be getting that and my deal was not limited due to my lack of packages or time with D*. So what gives, do I just have a mark on my account that says "no offers" or am I just unlucky, or saying the wrong things? I believe they believe that I _will_ leave if I'm not happy with the deal.


----------



## davetroup

I'm not really sure it's such a good idea to talk about what "others" have been getting. I don't think they like it when you try to play them off against other customers or give the feeling that you've been trolling the internet for info on the latest deals. I have had better luck saying, "I'd really like the stay with DirecTV, but these other offers are pretty compelling... what can you do to make the decision easy for me?" They are not going to respond well if they feel like you're bashing their company or just trying to take them for whatever you can get (not implying that you did that, it's just a general comment.)

Having said that, it's still probably very dependent on the individual CSR you talk to, what kind of a day they are having, etc. I don't know if their compensation depends on how many customers they manage to retain or how much they have to give away to do it, but that might be a factor too.


----------



## WaarrEagle

For those that keep getting rejected, keep trying! I got rejected the first time I called and then ended up with one of the sweetest deals on here. I read somewhere to wait until a woman picks up - the guy that rejected me was a man and the person who game me my deal was a woman. It might be worth trying anyway... Good luck!


----------



## mnylen

Any of you that are getting deals, is D* including the NFL package in HD if you have subscribe to their NFL package? Or is it automatically included?


----------



## Fahtrim

WaarrEagle said:


> snip..- the guy that rejected me was a man ....snip


 O'Rly?


----------



## Sluggonics

Well, after my initial conversation with them (see above) I called Bright House Cable, my local provider (Time Warner, basically, and not well-liked in these parts anyway) and told them I had DirecTV but that they wanted to charge me $400 to upgrade my service with a HD-DVR, and was interested in what kind of deal I could get for a DVR service through cable.

Telling them I was coming from DirecTV was like the magic words or something, because they're setting me up with free intall of an HD-DVR (it's not TiVo, obviously, but then DirecTV is parting ways with TiVo anyway), a standard digital box for my old TV (now upstairs), first month free, and all their premium and HD channel packages for $79.00 a month for a year, with the first month free. After a year it will then resume its normal pricing of $110 a month. But then I can just drop all the premium packages that I never get anyway, except for the HD package.

So, free HD-DVR plus all the premium and HD channels, for no initial cost and only $17 per month more than my basic, no premium channels D* subscription. I just don't know how D*TV can compete with that. 

So I called back D* and asked them what the latest date for me to call and cancel would be before I get billed for another month. He saw the deal in my account info that I had been offered previously, and suddenly said "Oh, I can get you a better deal than that!" When I pointed out that the previous rep said the MIR wouldn't apply in conjunction with the instant credit he'd already given me, this guy said the MIR WOULD apply, making my ultimate cost $99. I told him that's still $300 out-of-pocket up front, and then the byzantine process of trying to secure a mail-in rebate from some service company that may or may not even honor it. With the cable switch, I don't need to mess with any of that nonsense, at which point all he could really offer was that cable HAD to give their stuff away because their picture is so terrible. But, since there's no way he can prove that to me, I, as a consumer, simply have to take the more valuable deal, which is the one that provides me the maximum service at the lowest cost. Capitalism at work, baby! 

So I told him I'd call back on the 14th to switch off my account. The cable installer comes out on Monday, the 12th. And hey, if the picture is terrible on cable, I can tell the cable guy to take a hike, cancel the install, and take up D* on their offer!


----------



## Sluggonics

mnylen said:


> Any of you that are getting deals, is D* including the NFL package in HD if you have subscribe to their NFL package? Or is it automatically included?


I think they give you the HD NFL package for $49. I haven't heard of it being comped to anyone. And remember, in order to get NFL games in HD (the ones that aren't broadcast OTA, anyway), you have to upgrade your Sunday Ticket to the Super Fan package.


----------



## mnylen

Yes, and the NFL package is already overpriced as it is... I just do not know if the Superfan package is worth $100 bucks more...


----------



## Sluggonics

mnylen said:


> Yes, and the NFL package is already overpriced as it is... I just do not know if the Superfan package is worth $100 bucks more...


Sorry, I meant the NFL Superfan package is discounted to $49. The Superfan package includes the HD games.


----------



## cartb

Mikey Palmice said:


> nice deal, how long have you been a customer?


old fart, since '95


----------



## lew3046

I've been a D* customer for about 18 months. After a remodel, I am about to move back into my house and will be getting 3 HD monitors. I would like to upgrade from my 2 existing non-HD Tivo units to 2 HR10-250 units plus a non-Tivo HD receiver. I understand that the $200 mail-in rebate is one per customer, but has anyone else gotten an attractive deal from D* for multiple units on an upgrade? I'd appreciate the details of any such deals and any guidance you can offer on how best to raise the issue with D*.


----------



## toneman

Sluggonics said:


> ...this guy said the MIR WOULD apply, making my ultimate cost $99. I told him that's still $300 out-of-pocket up front, and then the byzantine process of trying to secure a mail-in rebate from some service company that may or may not even honor it...


Man I thought I was getting a great deal on an HD Tivo for a net cost of $199 after $100 MIR, and yet here you are balking at an offer for the same hardware that will cost you a net of $99...apparently because of the OOP expense--which BTW is about the same OOP amount I had to shell out ($299 initial offer before MIR)? Heck, I wouldn't mind paying $300 OOP at all if D* was gonna offer me a $250 instant credit plus allow me to get a *$200* (back when I ordered mine it was just $100) MIR. Speaking of rebate, other folks have posted that D* will make it right if you have an issue about it.

I guess some folks are harder to placate than others; maybe you were expecting that D* should perhaps give you an HD Tivo at no OOP expense on your part? Sheesh...


----------



## Sluggonics

toneman said:


> Man I thought I was getting a great deal on an HD Tivo for a net cost of $199 after $100 MIR, and yet here you are balking at an offer for the same hardware that will cost you a net of $99...apparently because of the OOP expense--which BTW is about the same OOP amount I had to shell out ($299 initial offer before MIR)? Heck, I wouldn't mind paying $300 OOP at all if D* was gonna offer me a $250 instant credit plus allow me to get a *$200* (back when I ordered mine it was just $100) MIR. Speaking of rebate, other folks have posted that D* will make it right if you have an issue about it.
> 
> I guess some folks are harder to placate than others; maybe you were expecting that D* should perhaps give you an HD Tivo at no OOP expense on your part? Sheesh...


Ah, but you have to understand that this is now in comparison to a cable offer which costs $0 OOP, AND still gets me an HD-DVR, AND gets me ALL of their premium channel packages + HD channels for a YEAR for $63/month. I'm paying $62 a month for D* for just the basic package plus sports.

Initially, yes, I probably would have agreed to the $300 OOP expense, and gone through the waiting game/red tape of a mail-in rebate to ultimately try and net a $99 total investment on the HD-DVR. But then there's the issue of the MPEG-4 upgrade-- the D* rep said he couldn't tell me whether that upgrade, for HD-DVR's, would be free or not. So, $300 OOP, a MIR that may or may not be honored (remember, it's not D* that will be handling that paperwork, it's whatever service company they farm out the rebate process to), with the possibility that I'll have to shell out more money in the next 6-12 months just to be able to make use of my equipment.

Comparing that to the cable offer, there isn't much comparison-- I get tons more for much, much less. And the bonus is that if, when the cable guy comes out to hook up the HD boxes, if I don't like the picture quality, I can tell him to get lost and take D*'s offer. So we'll have to see-- I may end up staying with D* yet!


----------



## BeanMeScot

Apparently, D* is not interested in keeping me as a customer. The best I could get is $399 with some programming concessions.


----------



## Jotas

Didn't receive anything special with my deal basically the standard with only one additional benefit after complaining about not being grandfathered in at the $4.99 DVR price.

$599
$200 rebate
$5 credit for 6 months for the DVR fee
3 months of HD pack for free


----------



## jesteva

Retention is the only way to go. Forget that "special" customer number that's on the card that you may have received in the mail

$199 net cost + $14.95 S&H (after the special credits etc.) to me for HR10-250 billed to my DTV account. No credit cards / no mail in rebates etc.. Tech coming to drop it off next Saturday and I'm assuming, he or she will watch me hook it up (I'm replacing a defective Toshiba DST-3000 DTV HD receiver) and then he can call DTV and activate it.

I was satisfied with that deal.

The retention rep also indicated that the HR10-250 will be replaced for $99 in '06 (along with my 3 LNB dish) when the new DTV HD DVR is available and we get rolled out for mpeg-4 / local HD channels. She also indicated that the currrent $5.99 / month DVR service would continue but coundn't commit for how long. My guess it will last as long as my new 2 year commitment!


----------



## reubenray

Will the HR10-250 pick up the HD Locals that are being broadcast via Directv if you are in the top ten markets? 

The CSR at Directv said these signals are being sent MPEG 4 and the H20 is the only receiver that will be pick up these. He also only offered the HD-DVR for a cost of $399 + 14.95. Another thing that confused me was he said that he could not tell me what HD-DVR I would get.

I thought the HR10-250 was the only HD-DVR out.


----------



## swannie

I just got of the phone with customer retention and here is my deal...5 year customer who she called one of there best...6 receivers, premium package, hd package, sport package and NFL ticket,superfan, protection plan and "sometimes" playboy............

$599 HD Receiver
-$200 Instant Credit
$-200 Special Credit
14.95 s/h
-$5 off HD package for 6 months
-$20 off Premium Package for 6 months

I get installed early next week.....I told them I do not need OTA, as I am all ready set up there, or did I need the dish or multiswitch, she said that I get them any way and have the installer leave them with me..... she said that this unit will not get the mp4 signal and that the a mp4hd-tivo will be available June 06, we will see

Good Luck!


----------



## timb2112

I have called four times today. Here's their "best" offer: 

HR10-250 $599
Instant Rebate $200
Discount $100

3 mos Free HD package (One year commitment required)
$5 off Total Choice for six months
HBO and SHO $2 month for six months

What does everyone think of this offer?

They also insist it has to be installed. No installer is ####ing around with my surround system and TV.

I have also sent an email complaining of their variation in offers they gave me. I'm waiting to hear back on that.

Thanks!


----------



## reubenray

I got just about the same package and agreed with it. 

$599
-200 Instant Credit
-100 Instant Credit

$299 for HR10-250

I also got a R15 DVR for a $100 with a mail rebate for $100.

$10 off HBO for 6 months
$5 off basic package for 12 months.

They will install the dish and set up the receivers for free as part of the Movers Program. Nothing was said about any S & H charges.


----------



## ncsercs

Got a HR10-250 from a friend like new with everything included for $390.

New access card for $20. 

Restored a virgin image onto a Seagate 400gb drive.

New Phase 3 dish for $30.

Using Silver Sensor for HD OTA.

NO REBATES
NO CONTRACT
NO COMMITMENT
NO CSR ROULETTE
NO HAGGLING
NO BS
NO HASSLE

This may not work for everyone but it was money well spent for me.


----------



## reybie

I've always thought they extended your contract every time you activate a new access card.


----------



## kndust

Guindalf said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> You're new to this forum, right?


I have news for you all .... You can only get $200.00 in rebates from DTV no matter what you buy, if you get a dvr you get a $100. mir, if you get a hd or hd/dvr you get a $200.00 mir, not to exceed $200.00 in total rebates this means that if you buy a dvr and a hd or hd/dvr you will only get a total of $200.00 in rebates that is how it works out. You fools that think you will get $300.00 are just fooling your selves


----------



## Oskeewow

I just talked to Directv and they offered me the following: 

HD Tivo $599
Instant Credit -$200
HBO $10 off -$60
HD $5 off -$30
Net $309 

She said that the MIR would not apply due to the $200 credit. It was one or the other. Also she said that in Chicago they have the new HD DVR for the MPEG-4 conversion available. Is that correct? I really like the TIVO format and already have an OTR antenna to get locals but I have not heard this as of yet. I'm still considering just switching to comcast and their $39 deal.


----------



## sbergstc

The rebate form reads: "DIRECTV DVR - $100 Rebate; DIRECTV HD Receiver - $200 Rebate; DIRECTV HD DVR - $200 Rebate or $100 Rebate. Limit one $200 rebate and one $100 rebate for a total of $300 per account. Limit one rebate per receiver. Customers receiving instant rebates from DirecTV not eligible."

I purchased an HD Receiver ($200 rebate) and a HD DVR ($200 or $100 rebate; $100 in my case because I've already applied the $200 rebate). To me this means that I will get $300.  Only time will tell once I mail in my paperwork.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

ncsercs said:


> Got a HR10-250 from a friend like new with everything included for $390.
> 
> New access card for $20.
> 
> Restored a virgin image onto a Seagate 400gb drive.
> 
> New Phase 3 dish for $30.
> 
> Using Silver Sensor for HD OTA.
> 
> NO REBATES
> NO CONTRACT
> NO COMMITMENT
> NO CSR ROULETTE
> NO HAGGLING
> NO BS
> NO HASSLE
> 
> This may not work for everyone but it was money well spent for me.


I like your deal, but I must tell you that everyone who activates either a SD or HD DVR or HD receiver, which is new or used can not activate the service on the box unless they agree to a two year programming commitment.

Plus you have no warranty whatsoever.

-Robert


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer

kndust said:


> I have news for you all .... You can only get $200.00 in rebates from DTV no matter what you buy, if you get a dvr you get a $100. mir, if you get a hd or hd/dvr you get a $200.00 mir, not to exceed $200.00 in total rebates this means that if you buy a dvr and a hd or hd/dvr you will only get a total of $200.00 in rebates that is how it works out. You fools that think you will get $300.00 are just fooling your selves


Each account can get one DVR $100 mail in rebate and one HD rebate, However you can not take a total of $300 in rebates for activating one HD DVR.

-Robert


----------



## chrpai

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> I like your deal, but I must tell you that everyone who activates either a SD or HD DVR or HD receiver, which is new or used can not activate the service on the box unless they agree to a two year programming commitment.
> 
> Plus you have no warranty whatsoever.
> 
> -Robert


Robert-

I'm sure you know your stuff, but with all respect you got to be off with this statement. I've activated tons of used equipment on my account over the years and never had a programming committment. This includes a used SD-DVR80 last month. I turned off one my D* receivers, transferred the access hard to the SD-DVR80 and activated it. They start charging me $4.99/month for the DVR service and no committment.

I can't see how D* would have a right to require a 2 year committment on a used piece of hardware that they aren't subsidizing. The original owner is the one that would have either incurred the contract or the termination fee.


----------



## redbudga

redbudga said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know what I got today, which sounds close to what others got.
> HD TIVO 499
> instant credit on bill -200
> mail in rebate -100
> 3 months free Hd programming 10.99 x 3 = -32.97
> 6 months $20 credit, each month -120
> -----------------
> total = 46.03
> 
> plus i told her that i wanted the Antenna (=50.00), so she said she would credit me 250 instead of 200 so the antenna is free.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE POSTS!! GREAT DEAL!!!!!!    :up: :up:


Here is an update on my deal. They were supposed to come out yesterday (Sat 10th). I called D* to ask a question about my hardware on Friday, and found out that the company in Atlanta that will handle my install, ran out of the HD DVR's and it will be next week b4 i get it. Well I called D* and let them have it. I told them had i went with comcast, i would have had it installed a week ago and that i was very dissatisfied. They will only schedule installs 8am-noon or 1-5pm. I dont get home till 630-7pm. They said that it didnt matter, that if it took a supervisor, they would have someone out here on Tue or Wed when they get their shipment in, to do my install, since they had to pospone me. I told D* that they should give me something for the hassle, so she was gonna give me a $20 credit on my acct each month for 6 months. But they allready gave me that for the Hd pkg and to stay with them. So she said she would just put a one time $120 credit on my acct. So all in all with what i got above plus this, D* paid me $70 to get their HD DVR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReefMan

Well thanks to this thread I got a decent deal on the HD Tivo. Here's what I got. 

System $499 
Shipping and handling $15 
Credit to account $150 
HD Rebate $200 
6 months free HD channels 
Free Off air antenna 

Well the installer came out today and everything went great, but I noticed that he did not install the off air antenna. I asked him about this and he said that it was not part of the order, I said excuse me it was. I said that D* did not include it with the order, he said there is nothing he could do now and that I was have to contact D*. So I called them, the CSR said it was not on the order and was not very helpful. She said that she could not get me the off air antenna installed and that I would have to get a retail one, the best she could do to make me happy was 6 months free showtime & HBO. Well I told her that I don't subscribe to them and have no interest, so she offered me $5 off of 6 months. This just made me really annoyed because that will not even cover the antenna purchase, so she through in Showtime for 3 months. She would not even try anymore for the antenna install, so I gave in at this. 

Well I decide to call D* Retenion directly, the guy was very nice and wanted to help. It took him like 5 mins of digging but he finally got me the off air antenna install but it costs me $50 but I get to keep the $5 for 6 months and the showtime. I'm happy with that. I still can't believe the CSR could do nothing, next time all just call Retenion directly and skip customer service. 

Rich


----------



## jwhee0615

Im not positive about this but you may want to confirm exactly what type of OTA it is. I suspect that it is one of those little things that hang on the dish and are not worth their weight. You can purchase a nice boom antenna that will do much better at Radio Shack for the same price and be a lot better off.


----------



## ReefMan

Well I sure hope its a quality one after the amount of time I spent on the phone today. I guess we will see.


----------



## nrc

BTW, how do I get my rebate form? The DTV site says that I'll get it from them. Were they supposed to leave it for me when they did the install?


----------



## WaarrEagle

nrc said:


> BTW, how do I get my rebate form? The DTV site says that I'll get it from them. Were they supposed to leave it for me when they did the install?


I have read that they will mail it to you - I am also still waiting for mine.


----------



## sbergstc

You can also print this pdf from DirecTV... http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## BeanMeScot

I called Comcast to ditch my dish and got a good deal. I am switching to cable, high speed internet and phone service. For $20 more a month, I get HUGELY faster internet, free long distance, HBO, an HD DVR, HD channels, no long term contract, and On Demand. $70 for installation of everything. The discounts last 16 months on the TV service and 12 months on the Internet/phone service.

I was wondering, since I will have On Demand, do I really need a second DVR? I normally have a 2nd as backup for conflicts but was thinking since I was getting On Demand, I might not need that. If I could remove the 2nd DVR, it would reduce my monthly bill by $10 and installation by $30.


----------



## nrc

sbergstc said:


> You can also print this pdf from DirecTV... http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


Thanks, that's what I was hoping for. I'd rather not wait for them to get around to sending it to me.


----------



## jwhee0615

BeanMeScot said:


> I called Comcast to ditch my dish and got a good deal. I am switching to cable, high speed internet and phone service. For $20 more a month, I get HUGELY faster internet, free long distance, HBO, an HD DVR, HD channels, no long term contract, and On Demand. $70 for installation of everything. The discounts last 16 months on the TV service and 12 months on the Internet/phone service.
> 
> I was wondering, since I will have On Demand, do I really need a second DVR? I normally have a 2nd as backup for conflicts but was thinking since I was getting On Demand, I might not need that. If I could remove the 2nd DVR, it would reduce my monthly bill by $10 and installation by $30.


Don't know why you would need two DVr's but I would think if you are a power recorder and you have a lot of conflicting program schedules then it might be worth it. It's my understanding that the on demand thing is just certain shows, not new programing, and you will be at the will of the cable co as to how long they offer those shows for viewing.


----------



## bong

I am about to place a hold on my account to try out Comcast. I've been a DTV subscriber since 98 and have never taken advantage of any of their hardware upgrades. Over the past few weeks, I decided to enquire about upgrading to a HD recorder or HD tuner. The best offer I got for the HR10-250 was a mere $200 instant rebate off the $499 and they said I wouldn't qualify for the $200 MIR. For the H-20 receiver, just the $200 instant rebate. Both of these offers came with 3 months of HD programming.

(BTW-I spoke to the retention department and this was their offer). When I spoke to a supervisor, Jessica (ID 28-91), she said that this was the best offer I could receive having been such a long time customer in good standing. When I pointed out that the offer she was presenting to me was the same offer and a new customer deal she insisted it was not. When I attempted to show her the exact location on the DTV site that advertised the rebate offer, she wouldn't even listen and kept talking over me. 

I have since demanded to speak with her manager and am expecting a call. I was disappointed that she/they didn't even try a little bit to work with me. 

Questions: How long can I place my account on hold? Do I have to pay to re-active?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reybie

I think my account has been on hold for more than 9 months. I'm using Mediacom's HD services for now even though the picture sometimes just tiles too much it's unwatchable.


----------



## chrpai

I'm a phone call away from switching to TimeWarner.

Right now I get Total Choice w/Locals, HD, DVR, HBO, SHO and a second TV for $95 a month. I own an HD receiver and an SD-DVR with plans to buy a second HD Monitor for the bedroom.

TimeWarner is offering me the same basic line up and provide 2 HD-DVR's for $80 a month for one year. After that it goes up to $135 so I'd have to jump ship.

So if I switch I save $15 a month, avoid hundreds of dollars in purchasing dead-end HR10-250's and not have any committment in case TWC ends up sucking.

It's kinda sad, I've been with D* for 6 years and I will miss them. I'd love to stay but I just don't see retentionion giving me 2 HR10-250's for free and thats about what it would take to keep me.

Anyone have any reasons why I should stay with DirecTV?


----------



## jeffloby

No


----------



## BeanMeScot

chrpai said:


> I'm a phone call away from switching to TimeWarner.
> 
> Right now I get Total Choice w/Locals, HD, DVR, HBO, SHO and a second TV for $95 a month. I own an HD receiver and an SD-DVR with plans to buy a second HD Monitor for the bedroom.
> 
> TimeWarner is offering me the same basic line up and provide 2 HD-DVR's for $80 a month for one year. After that it goes up to $135 so I'd have to jump ship.
> 
> So if I switch I save $15 a month, avoid hundreds of dollars in purchasing dead-end HR10-250's and not have any committment in case TWC ends up sucking.
> 
> It's kinda sad, I've been with D* for 6 years and I will miss them. I'd love to stay but I just don't see retentionion giving me 2 HR10-250's for free and thats about what it would take to keep me.
> 
> Anyone have any reasons why I should stay with DirecTV?


You and Bong had the exact same experience I did. Apparently, D* isn't interested in keeping their customers. They know they have an obsolete product but they still want you to pay $400 for it with the promise you will have to pay more later to upgrade it. No thanks. Comcast is offering over $500 in programming concessions to win you over. These will last for 12-16 months. After that, their price will be higher than D* but you can look at your options then and go where the grass is greenest. Comcast will probably offer more concessions to keep you and D* will probably offer lots of free stuff to get you back (which is stupid since if they offered it now you wouldn't be leaving). It takes MUCH more money to win back a customer than to keep them (if you can even get them to come back) but I guess D* missed that part of economics.


----------



## mnylen

...and left a message for me to call. I inquired about when my comitment is over and was told early January. I answered thanks and would contact them to end my service. Withing 48 hours they called back leaving the retention number. Now, the only reason I have had D* is because of the NFL package (I am a Dolphin sucker). Anyhow, the only offer I would take is something like this: 

499
-200 dollar mail in rebate
-200 dollar credit to my bill
=99 dollars HD DVR

OTA antenna

6 free months of HD
6 free months of HBO
6 free months of Showtime/Movie Channel 

Can this be had still or can we do better? Going to call Comcast to see what they offer.

M


----------



## BeanMeScot

mnylen said:


> ...and left a message for me to call. I inquired about when my comitment is over and was told early January. I answered thanks and would contact them to end my service. Withing 48 hours they called back leaving the retention number. Now, the only reason I have had D* is because of the NFL package (I am a Dolphin sucker). Anyhow, the only offer I would take is something like this:
> 
> 499
> -200 dollar mail in rebate
> -200 dollar credit to my bill
> =99 dollars HD DVR
> 
> OTA antenna
> 
> 6 free months of HD
> 6 free months of HBO
> 6 free months of Showtime/Movie Channel
> 
> Can this be had still or can we do better? Going to call Comcast to see what they offer.
> 
> M


Good luck with that. I have been a D* customer for over 4 years. The best offer I got was $400 for the DVR (including all rebates both instant and mailed) and a few programming concessions. Of course, I don't buy any sports packages. That could be the difference.


----------



## mnylen

Comcast is offering some stuff to get D* customers, and the better one seems to be 12 months for $39.99 for standard cable, HBO HDTV and HDTV DVR. Then it goes up to $77. If you need additional digital boxes there is a $5 rental fee. I cannot care because I have non hdtv on those and only watch local channels.

Anyone getter better deals out there?


----------



## BeanMeScot

mnylen said:


> Comcast is offering some stuff to get D* customers, and the better one seems to be 12 months for $39.99 for standard cable, HBO HDTV and HDTV DVR. Then it goes up to $77. If you need additional digital boxes there is a $5 rental fee. I cannot care because I have non hdtv on those and only watch local channels.


I got $69.99 for 12 months for phone service AND high speed internet (normally $40 and $42 respectively). Then $25 off Digital Silver for 16 months. There are additional fees for the HD DVR and such but the overall price was comparable to what I pay now for all the items in question.


----------



## mnylen

I do not need the phone service. How much do you pay for the HD DVR? $15 a month?


----------



## BeanMeScot

mnylen said:


> I do not need the phone service. How much do you pay for the HD DVR? $15 a month?


I think mine is $9.99 per month. I think that amount varies depending on where you are. I think their website says $14.99.

I also got everything installed for $70. That includes $30 each for 2 DVRs.


----------



## Schuyler

mnylen said:


> ...and left a message for me to call. I inquired about when my comitment is over and was told early January. I answered thanks and would contact them to end my service. Withing 48 hours they called back leaving the retention number. Now, the only reason I have had D* is because of the NFL package (I am a Dolphin sucker). Anyhow, the only offer I would take is something like this:
> 
> 499
> -200 dollar mail in rebate
> -200 dollar credit to my bill
> =99 dollars HD DVR
> <snip>
> 
> M


See - I think this has to be a misunderstanding. The HD DVR is $499 AFTER the $200 MIR, which specifically says as others have said earlier that it's only valid as the only rebate. I would love for someone to post an itemized account statement that has the DVR for a base price of $499 - then I could actually get the retention folks to drop their line contrary to that.

The best deal I've been offered is:

$699
-$200 MIR
-$200 credit

Plus some free programming crap, so basically $299. That means a $499 OOP payment for me which is robbery. No way in hell I'm doing that deal. If it were $200 OOP and $99 after rebates then that'd be fine, but not $500.


----------



## mnylen

I think several people on this forum got the deal. One example is:

Originally Posted by Trak101
Thanks to this Forum I was able to fanagle this:
H10-250 @ $499,
$200 Rebate
$200 Retention Credit
3 months Free HD programming
2 months Free Total Choice Premier

And yes, I double checked with 2 Retention CSRs and they both agreed that the Retention Credit does not effect the Rebate. I do in fact get both.

(I've been with DirecTV since 1995 and I'm in Northern N.J.)

Thanks people!

It pays to read...


----------



## Flyer8989

I just got this deal

H10-250 w/ Dish @ $599,
-$200 off the price(NO MIR)
-$250 Retention Credit
+14.99 handling

$163.99 Total
$5 off for 3 months HD programming


----------



## Harrisment

Schuyler said:


> See - I think this has to be a misunderstanding. The HD DVR is $499 AFTER the $200 MIR, which specifically says as others have said earlier that it's only valid as the only rebate. I would love for someone to post an itemized account statement that has the DVR for a base price of $499 - then I could actually get the retention folks to drop their line contrary to that.
> 
> The best deal I've been offered is:
> 
> $699
> -$200 MIR
> -$200 credit
> 
> Plus some free programming crap, so basically $299. That means a $499 OOP payment for me which is robbery. No way in hell I'm doing that deal. If it were $200 OOP and $99 after rebates then that'd be fine, but not $500.


That's not true. Not once did they mention a 699 price to me. They said it was $549, with a $200 rebate and $100 instant credit. Plus after the screwed up my install date I got another $150 credit. :up:


----------



## jwhee0615

Schuyler said:


> See - I think this has to be a misunderstanding. The HD DVR is $499 AFTER the $200 MIR, which specifically says as others have said earlier that it's only valid as the only rebate. I would love for someone to post an itemized account statement that has the DVR for a base price of $499 - then I could actually get the retention folks to drop their line contrary to that.
> 
> The best deal I've been offered is:
> 
> $699
> -$200 MIR
> -$200 credit
> 
> Plus some free programming crap, so basically $299. That means a $499 OOP payment for me which is robbery. No way in hell I'm doing that deal. If it were $200 OOP and $99 after rebates then that'd be fine, but not $500.


I'm not going to post my bill but I did get the HR10-250 for $499 starting out. $150.00 retention credit and I am eligable for the $200.00 MIR. I received about $280.00 in programing credits as well so in fact they paid me. Maybe someone high up at D* nixed the really good deals.


----------



## Schuyler

jwhee0615 said:


> I'm not going to post my bill but I did get the HR10-250 for $499 starting out. $150.00 retention credit and I am eligable for the $200.00 MIR. I received about $280.00 in programing credits as well so in fact they paid me. Maybe someone high up at D* nixed the really good deals.


 Cool! Now I've got ammo.


----------



## jwhee0615

Schuyler said:


> Cool! Now I've got ammo.


Fire away! I quoted directly from these forums and told them that others are getting smoking deals and I want one too. Now if I can just get my hands on the box! The local sub contractor for D* had to reschedule last week because they were out of stock. suppose to be here Thursday but I guess we will see. Good luck.


----------



## chrpai

Well I finished the deal with Time Warner today. They come out 8am-12pm tomorrow to install 2 HD-DVR's. I havn't called D* to cancel yet but I doubt they could keep me to stay. As much as I've enjoyed the last 6 years with them, they would have to offer me

$15 off for a year
2 Free HR10-250's
Promise free upgrade to 5LNB 2 MPEG4 HD DVR's when available to my DMA
Installation of OTA antenna
Interior fishing of an extra RG6 cable to two rooms

I seriously doubt rentention could offer me anything near that so TWC here I come.


----------



## lew3046

After dealing with 3 retention reps today, this was what I was able to get:

2 HD DVR units at $599 each, less instant $200 rebate on one of them
1 free non-DVR HD receiver
Free OTA
$15 handling charge
$20 programming credit for 6 months = $120
Free HD package for 3 months = $33
All subject to a 2-year commitment

Not as good as some have gotten, but good enough for me. I can't manage without the NFL package.

The reps know that customers are picking up information on forums like this one. If you tell them that you know someone who got a better deal than they are offering you, they may ask you for the person's phone number so that they can check the account and confirm the deal.


----------



## Wolffpack

lew3046 said:


> ....
> Free OTA
> ...


What is Free OTA?


----------



## lew3046

Over-the-air antenna.


----------



## toneman

chrpai said:


> Well I finished the deal with Time Warner today. They come out 8am-12pm tomorrow to install 2 HD-DVR's. I havn't called D* to cancel yet but I doubt they could keep me to stay. As much as I've enjoyed the last 6 years with them, they would have to offer me
> 
> $15 off for a year
> 2 Free HR10-250's
> Promise free upgrade to 5LNB 2 MPEG4 HD DVR's when available to my DMA
> Installation of OTA antenna
> Interior fishing of an extra RG6 cable to two rooms
> 
> I seriously doubt rentention could offer me anything near that so TWC here I come.


Gee, two free HR10s? If the one offered by TW is on par with the HR10, then I can understand...so the question that begs to be asked--because I don't know the answer to it since I don't get TW where I live--is the TW HD-DVR better in all aspects than the HR10? If not, then I honestly can't see how you could feel that D* should give you two of them for free...


----------



## Redux

Just tried to keep my DTV account alive (finally bought a HDTV).

$599 for the HD reciever, less a $200 instant rebate (that cancels out the mail in, so no additional $200). Less $10 account credit per month for 12 months. installation, including the local add-on antenna and running the line, no charge. No mention of the $14.99 shipping. 24 month contract commitment.

Not quite enough. $279 net to me. I told them we were close, but it seems there was nothing left. So I scheduled the shutoff.

Tivo on the way out anyhow and that's the main attraction of DTV for me. The local cable DVR, which I've looked at, is no worse than the Murdoch's box (R15), and I'll be taking another look at Dish. Time to move on.


----------



## mnylen

...and it was a no go as far as I am concerned: $599 -$200 instant - additional $100 off leaving the HD DVR at $299. I did not even go into free programming. Let him know that if he was not able to get down to the $149 range I was not interested. So, in early January I will be switching to Comcast unless D* offer gets better.


----------



## Oskeewow

An update on my situation. After I was quoted the price of basically $320 with instant credits and programming credits I called Comcast and asked what they can do. They told me if I exchange my satelitte equipment (I would just give my two old boxes and the dish) they would give me their digital package and encore for $34.99 a month for twelve months.

On top of that they would give me an HD DVR for the same time period at $5 a month as well as HBO at $5 a month which are both half off. I plan to switch after Christmas once I get my dvd recorder so that I can record saved items from my current directv tivo. 

The execs at Directv do not seem to care about customers like me who have been with them for six years. The fact that their is no consistency or logic to their pricing and retention shows me that they are clueless.


----------



## chrpai

I switched to TWC today. I called up D* to cancel and spoke with retention. She offered the first HD-DVR for $199 after various discounts and when I told her the problem was I needed two of them she added it all up to somewhere around $860.

I was with D* for 6 years and had TC+, HD Tier, HBO, SHO, DVR and 1 mirror. After tax was $95. TWC just hooked me up with the equiv package for $80 a month and included 2 SA8300HD DVRs for the price.

My first thoughts are that that the menus on the DVRS are a little rough to work with compared to the Tivo interfaces, but acceptable. The new HD content I'm getting is awesome, more premium channels and tons of free on-demand content that D* simply can't touch.

TWC gave me a free install with no committment and didn't take away my DSS equipment. So I agreed with the D* retention rep to put a hold on my account for 30 days and then decide. This will delay payment of the prorated movers connection termination fee for a month and avoid it if I decide that switching to TWC was a mistake. I have to be honest though, after playing with this for a day I don't think I'm ever going to think it was a mistake.


----------



## S2K

Oskeewow said:


> An update on my situation. After I was quoted the price of basically $320 with instant credits and programming credits I called Comcast and asked what they can do. They told me if I exchange my satelitte equipment (I would just give my two old boxes and the dish) they would give me their digital package and encore for $34.99 a month for twelve months.
> 
> On top of that they would give me an HD DVR for the same time period at $5 a month as well as HBO at $5 a month which are both half off. I plan to switch after Christmas once I get my dvd recorder so that I can record saved items from my current directv tivo.
> 
> The execs at Directv do not seem to care about customers like me who have been with them for six years. The fact that their is no consistency or logic to their pricing and retention shows me that they are clueless.


Is it just me or does Comcast seem to not have many channels you get with Direct? I am also thinking of switching and I have the choice of TW or Comcast. I would have preferred the latter since they will be going to Tivo sometime next year. However, in trying to compare packages (which is a nightmare) with my Total Choice Plus package, it seems Comcast is missing a lot of stations. Even at their more expensive package levels. Their basic cable with HD and Tivo, etc., comes to about the price of Direct, however, without a lot of channels.


----------



## BeanMeScot

S2K said:


> Is it just me or does Comcast seem to not have many channels you get with Direct? I am also thinking of switching and I have the choice of TW or Comcast. I would have preferred the latter since they will be going to Tivo sometime next year. However, in trying to compare packages (which is a nightmare) with my Total Choice Plus package, it seems Comcast is missing a lot of stations. Even at their more expensive package levels. Their basic cable with HD and Tivo, etc., comes to about the price of Direct, however, without a lot of channels.


Their Digital Plus seemed to have all the same channels as my Digital Choice Plus.


----------



## JimSpence

I won't even consider switching to cable, TWC, until they have ALL networks in HD on their system. We poor people in the so called Greater Binghamton Area only have two stations broadcasting HD OTA. They are ABC and PBS. Our CBS and Fox channels have digital but no HD. Our UPN is a subchannel of Fox. WB is cable only and NBC is low power analog. Therefore, TWC only carries ABC and PBS in HD. They may have an NBC feed from somewhere else. I can't totally blame TWC as it is our local stations that are dragging their behinds. 

For these reasons I believe it is total stupidity for DirecTV to have to go through the HD locals for everybody routine. Just allow us to subscribe to a regional HD network. 

Sorry, I got off topic there.


----------



## cmeinck

I have both DirecTV and Cablevision. I despise the Cable DVR. I brought it into my home for the HD Hockey. When we switch from the HDTivo to the DVR, it's painful. Clunky is the best way to describe it. We're moving next month and I'm seriously considering whether or not it's worth it to even keep DVR's. They only show home games in HD and I go to half the games.

Just my 2 cents...

-Chris


----------



## Wolffpack

Deal I got from retention tonight:

$599 - Unit Price
- $200 - Instant Rebate
- $138 - $23.00/month basic credit for 6 months
- $65.94 - $10.99/month HD credit for 6 months
- $150 - Extra credit after she went away to talk with folks

Net cost: $45.06.

That I could live with. Install this Friday.

I've been a Total Choice Premium customer since '97. HD for the past 3 years and currently have 4 DTivos plus Sunday Ticket and Superfan. My monthly bill is about $125 so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## 94SupraTT

Wolffpack said:


> Deal I got from retention tonight:
> 
> $599 - Unit Price
> - $200 - Instant Rebate
> - $138 - $23.00/month basic credit for 6 months
> - $65.94 - $10.99/month HD credit for 6 months
> - $150 - Extra credit after she went away to talk with folks
> 
> Net cost: $45.06.
> 
> That I could live with. Install this Friday.
> 
> I've been a Total Choice Premium customer since '97. HD for the past 3 years and currently have 4 DTivos plus Sunday Ticket and Superfan. My monthly bill is about $125 so maybe that makes a difference.


I didn't know programming credits were considering in deals.

I got the following

$499 unit price
$200 instant rebate
$200 mail in rebate
$32.97 off via 3 months free HD

Thats around $67 net cost. Thats not the mention the $50 referral credit I got. Which is unrelated.


----------



## TooManyTimeZones

Thanks for all of the great advice. Here's my experience from this afternoon.

The normal service rep knew next-to-nothing about HD-TIVO, MPEG4 upgrade etc and offered me $599-$200 mail-in rebate. I told them about DISH's offering of $250 and asked them to transfer me to customer retention. After talking pleasantly with them about being a loyal customer for 6 years, here's what I got: 

- $199 after instant rebate (no forms to fill out)
- free installation
- a note in my account that waives any upgrade fee (probably $99) when they switch to MPEG4.......the customer retention rep said this would probably be in March/April timeframe; she admitted that they have had mixed messages....first they thought it would be free.....then they were informed it would be $99.

I asked about any free programming, but she said that with the $199, she couldn't offer anything more than a free month of Showtime/ShowtimeHD. I figured I did well enough and accepted the deal. 
__________________


----------



## o2bonn

I called retention last week. I've been a D* customer since 2001. I have 2 Dtivos. I told the CSR that I had just purchased a new plasma and wanted to get a HD-Tivo and HD package but that the cost seemed pretty high and Comcast was offering a HD set-up for $29.95 for 12 months. My call lasted 12 minutes! Here is what we agreed on:

1) HR10-250 for $399-$200 retention credit plus $14.95 S&H
2) Free OTA ($49)
3) Free move of SD Tivo ($?)
4) 5LNB dish (Wash metro area) for later upgrade (included 6X8 multiswitch!)
5) $5 off TC+ for six months ($30)
6) $10 off HBO for six months ( I already subscribe) ($60) 
7) $10 off HD package for six months ($60)
8) Free Showtime for six months

Due to a install screw-up, another retention CSR gave me a $100 credit and six more months of $5 off TC+. Also, they wired the OTA separately to ALL Tivos.

Thanks to all previous posters.


----------



## Wolffpack

o2bonn said:


> 1) HR10-250 for $399-$200 retention credit plus $14.95 S&H


They gave you the base price of $399 for the HDTivo or was that after the $200 credit? What about the $200 rebate? They gave me the $200 instant rebate and $150 credit but that was based on a unit cost of $599.


----------



## o2bonn

$399 was the starting price before the $200 credit. From the threads I knew to push to get this as the "true" starting price.


----------



## simonmason

I just got the $199 price and found out something else. They only offer this price if you have an account in good standing (i.e. paid your bills on time over the life of your relationship) and have not received any other rebates or retention offers in the recent past.


----------



## mnylen

Has the starting price been reduced finally then? Is it a consensus that they are starting now at 399 and giving both instant rebats and MIR?


----------



## mnylen

simonmason said:


> I just got the $199 price and found out something else. They only offer this price if you have an account in good standing (i.e. paid your bills on time over the life of your relationship) and have not received any other rebates or retention offers in the recent past.


Define recent please.


----------



## hoppr

Just got off the phone with CSR and this what i got:

HD-DVR: $599
Instant rebate: $200
Credit on bill: $150
*Money out pocket: $250*

Programming and Bill Credits:

$10 off bill for 12 months
$30 for free HD for 3 months
$30 for 6 months HD package at $5
$60 for 6 months $10 off of current movie package
$60 for 6 months free Showtime/Movie Channel
*Total: $190*

Cost of DVR and Programming Savings:

*Total cost to me is $60*


----------



## hoppr

just to let everyone know, the CSR told me that when they get their new boxes in in spring of 2006, they will definately be swapping out the current hd-250 boxes because the new ones have much bigger drives and different software out there. if this is a repeat of already know information, sorry.


----------



## fefland

The best deal my wife has been offered:

599 HD-DVR
200 instant rebate


Few programming concessions. We are in the Denver area. Has anyone gotten 399 - 200 instant rebate or 399 - 150 retention credit in the Denver Area. She has called several times and always told that is the best to get. We have been D* customers since 2001. Is there any hope or should we give up?


----------



## Wolffpack

fefland,

Isn't Denver coming up soon on the MPEG-4 upgrade? I'm not sure where I saw that but if Denver is scheduled for January that may be why you're getting the raw end of the stick....so to speak.

I've seen the reports of $399 but then again saw $599 offers after that. Mine was $599 - 200 Instant - 150 credit - programming credits. Ended up being about $45. I'm in Phoenix. I got this deal early this week and wasn't expecting anything like that. I figured if it was below $200 I'd go for it.

The installer was out today and mentioned Phoenix upgrade to MPEG-4 is probably March or later. He's only seen the new dish and heard of the requirements for mounting.

Why don't you try calling DTV instead of your wife? That would be an interesting test. Please report back on your results.


----------



## fefland

Called myself. Spoke to a friendly woman. She told me that the 599 price - 200 instant rebate was the best they had. Also told me that it would be 99 to update to new mpeg 4 hd dvr. I asked if we had had additional programming would it make a difference, she said that it is a case by case basis. Sounds to me if we were paying 80+/month, they might have dealed. We only pay about 55/month. I guess the average Joe gets the average deal. I have waited for 3 years for D* to get the price down (My HDTV is that old now). By the time I can afford the D* HD DVR it will be time to invest in a new TV. I'd really hate to switch to Cable. Sorry so long.


----------



## Wolffpack

That must be alot of how the deals work. I've been paying for TCP since 97 and also have NFL ST, Superfan and already have had the HD programming for a few years. Ah well, you tried.


----------



## fefland

I may still consider @ $399. I will probably wait until new year. I need to recover from Christmas first. I checked a forum on the Comcast HD DVR. Seems it is inferior to the D* HD Tivo. I am curious to see what the new HD DVR w/MPEG-4 is like. I can probably wait longer, but would like to see the superbowl in HD w/Tivo this year.


----------



## simonmason

In answer to the previous question about my post they didn't define recent past - in my case the only rebates I have on my account are when I signed up for the service originally 5 years ago.

To get the lower price you need to go through the first CSR and get passed to the second. This only happened for me when I told them that the deal wasn't good enough for obsolete equipment and they trasnferred me to a "retention" specialist because I mentioned that the local cable company has HD DVRs now (which is true, I think).

The second CSR did tell me that there would be an upgrade path to MPEG4 DVRs, no specifics. I do know that these units are being manufactured by a company owned by Murdoch and that currently provides DVRs (not HD) on Sky TV in Europe. In my opinion the software I saw on those units doesn't come close to the Tivo, but they are now several years old - so fingers crossed.

Maybe Tivo will finally come out with a HD DVR next year so we can mix and match and get the best of both worlds?

For those of you who have the unit already, does it allow you to record two off air channels at once?


----------



## tivoKlr

Just to add my 0.02 to this thread, my experience.

I called the retentions # directly (about 2 weeks ago now), spoke with a female representative.

399 starting price
200 instant rebate
6 months of free HD programming (whatever that costs)
12 monts $5.00 off my total choice plan.
14.95 shipping
some tax.

So my OOP on this was around 240 with the shipping and tax. Install was free, I really needed the tech to come out and realign my dish, as 3 feet of snow slid off my roof and knocked the sense of the dish while I was out of town...

Tech came out 2 days after the order. Biggest problem I had was getting the box to connect to D* via Vonage, but with some help from these forums I found some connection strings to get it working, after an hour or so...


----------



## BeanMeScot

mnylen said:


> Define recent please.


I have never received any retention offers or rebates except maybe when I signed up 4 years ago. Best I was offered was $400 plus some programming concessions.

I think it might have something to do with getting Sunday Ticket or some other sports pass. I have never gotten any additional programming and never had so much as one premium channel.


----------



## JSkills

$399 starting price + $34 tax+ $14.95 handling fee
- $200 instant credit

Then after we found out I couldn't get an install date for 4 weeks (damn), she put me on hold and came back and offered to take off another $100 from my account.

So the total billed to me was a little under $200

She threw in 3 months free HD as well, so I suppose that's another $33 discount.

I am happy, but the long wait for the install (I live on Long Island) irks me. She thought it was due to shortage in stock for the units.


----------



## Citywidesix

I called Retention direct (800-824-9081). I told the rep I thought that they should be able to do better than the $399 I could get at Best Buy. After a bit of back and forth, with me prompting for more discounts on current subscription packages, he got to $299 less $10/month off for six months on basic package, free Showtime for six months, $5/month off HD package for six months and free installation. Two year commitment. No discussion of shipping cost. Install set for two days out. I took it.


----------



## cmeinck

A good friend had his install date cancelled today. He ordered weeks ago and now the best they can do is January 23rd. He was stuck at the $399 price and he got that calling the regular Directv customer service. I mentioned this site and told him to give it another try for $199. I just called myself to see if I could get in on the action (I have 2 HD-Tivo's), but could use another with a new set we just got for Christmas. The best they could do was $399 after instant $200 rebate.


----------



## CarlRx

I was offered $599 minus $200 instant credit, $5 off HD package x6 months, $5 off Total Choice x6 months. ($339 net)

2nd call, added Showtime x6 months free. Still not enough!

Some are getting in for <$200 but not others? That is crap. However, I also wonder how many of the sub $200 offers are for new to HD subscribers? I already have 2 HD boxes and one SD Directivo. Are the better deals to get people to add HD in general?

OK, and I am still under contract, but a direct bill (perfect pay) customer with TC plus ST w/ Superfan and 3 active boxes.

Guess I'll wait til Spring/Summer '06 when my DMA goes MPEG4 and the new HD-DVR is possibly available.

If anyone has any other tips/tricks, let us know!

--Carl


----------



## BeanMeScot

CarlRx said:


> I was offered $599 minus $200 instant credit, $5 off HD package x6 months, $5 off Total Choice x6 months. ($339 net)
> 
> 2nd call, added Showtime x6 months free. Still not enough!
> 
> Some are getting in for <$200 but not others? That is crap. However, I also wonder how many of the sub $200 offers are for new to HD subscribers? I already have 2 HD boxes and one SD Directivo. Are the better deals to get people to add HD in general?
> 
> OK, and I am still under contract, but a direct bill (perfect pay) customer with TC plus ST w/ Superfan and 3 active boxes.
> 
> Guess I'll wait til Spring/Summer '06 when my DMA goes MPEG4 and the new HD-DVR is possibly available.
> 
> If anyone has any other tips/tricks, let us know!
> 
> --Carl


I would have been new to HD but got the same offer you did.


----------



## BeauB

Has anyone dealt for 2 (or more) HDTivo's at once? I'm contemplating switching two existing sets to HDTV's and would want to replace each of the existing DirecTivo's with HDTivo's. I have the full DTV package including NFL, NBA and MLB and have had such for the last 6 years or so, so I'd think retention would take me seriously if I threaten to jump ship.

Would be curious to hear how it went asking incentives for 2 HDTivo's.


----------



## pezmel

I just got off the phone with the retention dept. 12/28/05 - 11cst
This was my third call and some of the details of the previous deals I was offered were noted on my account. The previous best cost on the receiver was 399.00 after discounts. The starting cost of the unit changed each time I called. My first two calls were last week. 

My deal
399.00 - 175.00 instant credit = 224.00 hardware charge
5.00 credit on account for 12 months
HD package for free for 6 months
6 months of free showtime
6 months of HBO for 2.00
Free install w/ 3 LNB dish
Free delivery
Free upgrade to new mpeg 4 receiver with the 5 lnb dish. 

Thanks to all for the posting, and good luck.


----------



## jw15851

i didn't do quite as good as the last poster, but I got:

399 - 175 = $224 equipment cost for HDTivo
$5 credit for 12mths
HD free 3mths
6mths HBO for $2
Free dish, install, shipping

She couldn't guarantee the free upgrade but said I could call and negotiate that when it happens. (I won't hold my breath)

It will also include the install of my second receiver tivo I already have, in addition to this one. Install was scheduled for the next day. Required a 2yr service agreement.

-Jason W


----------



## lew3046

In response to BeauB (#326), look at my post #290 for the best I could do for 2 HD DVRs plus one non-DVR HD receiver.


----------



## bacevedo

I just called the retention number directly and spoke with a rep. I told them that I was looking at my local cable company's HD DVR offer and wanted to know what it would cost me to go through DirecTV. I told them I was just gathering info to make my decision (which is all true). I also said I think I am in a one year commitment that ends in January. She confirmed that was the case and said since I have been a customer for a while (since 99 or something like that) she could do the following:

$599 DVR price 
- $200 INSTANT rebate
- $100 discount (plus waive the $14.95 S/H fee)
HD Package free for 6 months.
- $65.94
----------------
$233.06

I didn't haggle for anything more nor did I tell any lies to try and get the price down any further. I asked her to notate it on my account so I could call back. She gave me her info so that I could reference her if I needed to. She was extremely polite and helpful. I was also very laid back and not demanding. Believe me, that helps. I feel that this deal is fair. When I call back to take advantage of it, I may ask to see if I can get any other discounts, but I won't be upset if I don't. It can't hurt to ask.

I also asked about the MPEG4 conversion, and she said that yes, I would need new equipment and they would swap me out for free with a HD DVR when that became necessary. But she said I DIDN'T have to, unless I wanted my locals over satellite. I could use the TiVo to keep getting my locals over the air for as long as I want. She also said that their current HD channels will be MPEG2 for a while because they would have to get all areas in the country upgraded to MPEG4 first (so that everyone would have the equipment). She said it would be a long time before this happens. As it turns out, my area (Phoenix locals) is slated for Spring, so it could be interesting to see what DirecTV comes out with and if it would be something I would want to switch to.

For comparison, my cable company would give me an inferior DVR (not even close to the TiVo) for $20 more per month. Plus my actual cable bill would be a little bit higher. Also, there was an article in our local paper today about Cox upping their rates for the 2nd year in a row! For me, it's a no brainer. I don't think DirecTV realizes how much the TiVo does for them. If they make me switch to a crappy DVR to get MPEG4 soon, I would probably change if TiVo came out with their own HD DVR that worked with cable. If I didn't have to rent the cable DVR, their price would be very competitive with what DirecTV has for Hi-Def.

Now I just have to convince my wife that the $299 is worth it. I think she is coming around. I had to remind her that our first TiVo was $200 (and I had to convince her to buy it) and now you couldn't take it from her. I foresee a Super Bowl in glorious Hi Def in the Acevedo house!

Bryan


----------



## kimsan

No big prize winner here, but I'm quite happy.

$499 starting price
$14.99 install/shipping fee
-$200 instant rebate
-$200 MIR (we'll see if it's accepted)

I got a working unit (haven't checked HDMI yet) and a 4x8 multiswitch (it'll get installed during a cable reroute in warmer weather). Install kid was local and said he'd drop off a 5x8 multiswitch next time he's in the neighborhood. I really don't care as diplexing will go away with the mpeg4 dish.

Oh yeah, this leaves a series 1 Phillips DSR6000 in need of a good home. Anyone in need for shipping plus a reasonable fee?


----------



## Shadco

Latest maybe not the best but I'm ok with it.

HR10-250 599 - 200 IR - 250 acct credit net 149.
3LNB Dish with OTA 49
S&H 14.95

$213 out of pocket

Showtime free 6 months auto cancel

HD prog package 5.99 for 1st 6 months then full price 10.99

50/50 Split Mpeg 4 upgrade cost if not free when available in my Area.

So If I'm happy with the OTA reception in my area long term (20 miles from most channels) I'd be good to go with TIVO long term.


----------



## maynard900

I just got off the phone with D. This is what they "finally" offered.
$599 HD DVR 
-$200 Instant Rebate
-$250 Customer credit
-$20 for 6 months on programming
-$10.99 for 3 months for HD programing
free shipping and installation.
Total cost = they owe me $9.91 LOL

It took 3 calls to get this deal. I called this number each time 1-800-824-9081.
The first time I called and said I just got a HD TV and was wanting to switch to HD and asked what they offered. They said $599 less $200 instant rebate. That was the best they could do. I told them I was going to call around and see if I could get a better deal through cable and hung up.

The second time I called I told them I was thinking of switching to cable because they offer a HDDVR and HD service for $12.99 month. (rent the receiver)
They then offered a $100 credit and 3 months free HD ($10.99) and -$20 per month for 6 months. 
I said that was a good offer but still I could not justify paying $299 for a receiver I could get for free somewhere else. She then raised the customer credit to $150 and said that was the best she could do. I told her to enter this deal in my file and that I would call back later after I called and checked again with my local cable company.

The third time I called I told the operator to cancel my account. She asked if there was a problem. I told her about the deal they offered and I could do alot better with cable. She said she might be able to get me a better deal and put me on hold. When she came back on she was able to give me a $250 customer credit. She said that was the maximum allowed and I agreed. It will be installed on 1-24-06. I can't wait!!


----------



## hlaustin

I have not been a DTV customer for about 5 years and am wanting to go back to DTV and am wondering what kind of deal I should expect to get for a HR-10250 and a second non-HD tivo box. What they are offering me now is.
HR-10250 599.00
Instant 200.00
credit 100.00
six months free of certain channels.
2nd non-hd box free.

I have no need for installation or the dish as I have installers that work for me to take care of this. When I talk to the guys at DTV I can't seem to get a straight answer. After talking to a supervisor just now he says that I am not even able to get the instant 200.00 that it would be a mail in rebate and I would not qualify for anything else. Any help or recommendations would be great.


----------



## fredflint

I was able to negotiate a new h10-250 dvr for a net cost to me of $199, and some incidental programming concessions, but their customer service process leaves a lot to be desired. First of all, it chaps my arse that you have to jump through hoops to get a "special price". Then they tell me that the credits ($200 IR and $200 credit on my account) can't be posted immediately. Apparently, I exceeded the max. amount of credit that a first-line CSR can approve. They offer some "back office" excuse and that it will take about a week for these credits to post to my account. In the meantime, the installer will be here to do his thing. 

My problem is that I basically accepted their promise that the credits would post, but if they don't, then I am stuck. I can't exactly return the dish and dvr. On a wing and a prayer, I guess I will just wait and see what happens.


----------



## vdubuclet

Charges
HR10-250 +599
OTA antenna +50
Shipping and Handling +15
Total= 664

Rebates
200 Instant Rebate
200 Customer rebate - said I did not qualify for 250 rebate as my base package was only 45/mo (she started at $100 and I finally got $200)
Total=-400

Programming
HD package free for 6 mo=-60
Showtime and HBO $2 for 6 mo (currently paid $12 for HBO only)=-60
Starz and Encore free for 6 mo (who cares)= nada
$5 off base package for 6 mo (this was when I argued about the OTA antenna)=-30
Total=-150

Total out of pocket = $114


----------



## mnylen

Just got off with Retention (my commitment ended today)

HD-DVR $599
OTA 50
Shipping 15
Total cost $664 + tax

Credits & programming
$200 instant rebate on DVR
$200 account credit on programming
Free HD package for 6 months
6 months of HBO for $2 a month

Installation next week.

I am pretty happy with this deal.


----------



## flmgrip

maynard900 said:


> I just got off the phone with D. This is what they "finally" offered.
> $599 HD DVR
> -$200 Instant Rebate
> -$250 Customer credit
> -$20 for 6 months on programming
> -$10.99 for 3 months for HD programing
> free shipping and installation.
> Total cost = they owe me $9.91 LOL
> 
> It took 3 calls to get this deal. I called this number each time 1-800-824-9081.
> The first time I called and said I just got a HD TV and was wanting to switch to HD and asked what they offered. They said $599 less $200 instant rebate. That was the best they could do. I told them I was going to call around and see if I could get a better deal through cable and hung up.
> 
> The second time I called I told them I was thinking of switching to cable because they offer a HDDVR and HD service for $12.99 month. (rent the receiver)
> They then offered a $100 credit and 3 months free HD ($10.99) and -$20 per month for 6 months.
> I said that was a good offer but still I could not justify paying $299 for a receiver I could get for free somewhere else. She then raised the customer credit to $150 and said that was the best she could do. I told her to enter this deal in my file and that I would call back later after I called and checked again with my local cable company.
> 
> The third time I called I told the operator to cancel my account. She asked if there was a problem. I told her about the deal they offered and I could do alot better with cable. She said she might be able to get me a better deal and put me on hold. When she came back on she was able to give me a $250 customer credit. She said that was the maximum allowed and I agreed. It will be installed on 1-24-06. I can't wait!!


oh boy... tripple poster....


----------



## Vinnman

I have been a subscriber since 1998. Last April my regular DirecTivo broke and DirecTV gave me a $100 credit to go and buy one at a retailer of my choice. I have never gotten (nor asked) anything else from them other than 6 months of HBO for $2/month in 2002 (that they offered).

Today I spoke with three different agents and all held the same line that since I was still under a one , all I can get is a HD DirecTivo for $599 with $200 mail-in-rebate. This is all they would offer even as I explained to the agent that my account is currently suspended at my request as I have been trying HD cable for the last 3 months.


----------



## rick31621

HR10-250
5LNB Dish
3 monthd free HD programming

$250 installed


----------



## dcslowman

I've been with DTV for about 5 years, on Autopay, and have Total Choice w/HBO & Showtime, NFL Package, Lifetime Tivo, & 3 SD DirecTivo receivers. I'm located in Washington DC.

I reviewed the offers here from the last month or so (a total of 19), and put together a spreadsheet summarizing everything. For anyone who's interested, the average final cost (after factoring in both equipment & programming concessions) was $134.

I called Customer Retention directly (800-824-9081) and got a very nice CSR who was immediately solicitous and appreciative of my DTV business history. I explained that I had recently gotten an HDTV and was investigating my options for HD/PVR service, both with DTV and alternatives. I told him I had upgrade cost information from 19 recent customers so I already had a good feel for the range of what to expect, and that I'd commit to upgrade on the call if he came in at the low end of my research range. After a modest amount of negotiating and a couple of supervisor consultations, we agreed on the following:

Box - $599
S&H - $15
Instant Rebate - ($200)
Immediate Credit on Bill - ($250)
Basic & Premium Programming Credit - $10 x 6 mos - ($60)
HD Programming Credit - $5 x 6 mos - ($30)
Dish, OTA Antenna & Installation - No Charge
2 Year Renewal Commitment

Net Upgrade Cost - $74

I tried unsuccessfully to get a firm commitment for a free upgrade to the new technology later this year, but did get an account record notation that I would receive the best upgrade offer given to any other DTV customer. I recognize that's not a contract but it's something.

Thanks to everyone here for the valuable information and guidance.


----------



## mnylen

mnylen said:


> Just got off with Retention (my commitment ended today)
> 
> HD-DVR $599
> OTA 50
> Shipping 15
> Total cost $664 + tax
> 
> Credits & programming
> $200 instant rebate on DVR
> $200 account credit on programming
> Free HD package for 6 months
> 6 months of HBO for $2 a month
> 
> Installation next week.
> 
> I am pretty happy with this deal.


Well, I ended cancelling the install and thus not take the "good" deal. Upon researching I would not be able to get OTA HD with one antenna in my specific location (chatted with othe folks here and in the AVS forum living in my area) and it just would not happen. I had a hard time dishing out money for realistically only be able to watch D* HD package. Hartford will roll out their locals in April of this year, but I still will be SOL to record MPG4 since the DVR will not be out until this summer... Did anyone suspend their account with D* and tried Comcast, and if so, what reason did D* accept for the account suspention?


----------



## NatasNJ

Well. After a few phone calls and me losing it on one guy I got a solid deal which got even better by their screw up. This will be a HUGE post so I will wrap up the final offer.

Free 12 months of Showtime ($144)
Free 12 months of HD package ($122)
Free 3 months of Starz ($36)
$200 instant credit on HD-DVR ($200)
$200 account credit on HD-DVR ($200)
Free OTA ($50)
Shipping $15
Free 12 months HBO ($144)
$10 credit every month for 12 months. ($120)

This wasn't offered all at once but ended up being my final deal.
-$1016 in credit. 
$599 DVR
$15 Shipping

Overall up around $400 bucks. Not bad. Just hope I can keep it and not cancel. All depends on receiving OTA channels. Should know in 10 days..


----------



## Nick19711

Okay, here's my story.

In November i got an HR10-250 with the $299 deal, -$100 rebate. Love it. However, 2 1/2 months later, the rebate still hasn't shown up. Meanwhile, I got another rebate form in the mail for $200 (instead of the original $100). I haven't sent that one back yet.

I call Customer Retention for two reasons. 1) I want to buy another HR10-250, and 2) Where's my rebate?

First, the deal she offers: $599, -$200 rebate..........PLUS $99 for installation!! She says its mandatory and can't be waived. I tell her I can put it in myself in 5 minutes and I already have 2 lines, etc. "Nope, sorry sir, it can't be waived". She says its a brand new policy that started yesterday. 

She also says that even if i don't buy a new one, I'm eligible to get BOTH rebates ($100 and $200) on the original box I bought in November. The form clearly says 1 rebate per receiver. She obviously doesn't know what she's talking about.

I guess it could be worse.........at least the CSR's aren't in India.


----------



## n6idf

Nick19711 said:


> I guess it could be worse.........at least the CSR's aren't in India.


YET!


----------



## Deezul

I have yet to see anyone say that 4-5 months ago they got a great deal on it, then called back and got better or the same. I'm still receiving $20 a month in programming credits from my last deal, so I didn't bother calling. I did get on for $370 new off eBay, so with the $200 rebate, I'd say $170 isn't bad. The first one was net cost $40. All and all, a little over $200 net cost for two of them is a GREAT deal.

Deezul


----------



## someToast

dcslowman said:


> Net Upgrade Cost - $74


After my third call to DirecTV, where the customer retention rep said that there was no way that customers were receiving heavy discounts on the HD Tivo (and that giving such discounts would result in a rep's termination), the one I talked to was more than happy to let me bring my account current (which fortunately, for five months of non-use since the move, amounted to $110) and then to let a six-year subscriber cancel his account.

So it's off the satellite (no way I'm going to Dish) and on to Comcast's Motorola box until the Series 3 comes out.


----------



## ronpp

4 calls later..... 

$399 HR10-250
$200 instant credit
$15 shipping
$99 install (wouldn't budge on self install)
Total $319. Not great, not bad, their happy, I am happy

3 mos HD
6 months free HBO 

"How about free showtime to appease my wife who is pissed I am replacing a perfectly good TV with a plasma" when the money could go to more shoes for her?" 

.. a chuckle and 12 months free showtime

... oh yea, and a new dish.


----------



## nclou

I have a question. I've been with Directv for about 2.5 years, with TC+ and HBO and just added Showtime last month. I've never received any free equipment (since initial signup). I did get $10 off show time for six months a while back.

I've called 3 times to get the HR10-250. I always just ask them what kind of deals they have on it, and then if they could do any better. I don't get angry or threaten to leave, and I won't do that.

1st call - $599 - $200 mail in rebate + $99 installation
2nd call - $599 - $200 instant rebate + $99 installation
3rd call - $599 - $200 instant rebate + $0 installation - $10 a month off Showtime

I'm still a long way away from where I need to be to do this, which is $199 after rebates/instant credit + 12 months free of either HBO or Showtime. It's a very good deal to shoot for, but many people have gotten better, so it would seem realistic.

So any way, short of me throwing a fit and threatening and being a jerk, is this pretty much the best I'm likely to do at this point? I mean if I've called three times and this is the best they could do, is there any reason to think that on some subsequent call they are just going to offer the world to me just for asking? Or should I just leave it be. I'm not angry with them, but it would be nice to get my hands on this now if I could, before everything changes at DTV.


----------



## Deezul

I've gotten what I thought were pretty good deals twice. Not great, but still acceptable. If you've already got the Triple LNB dish, then you're in good shape already to shave probably at least $100-$200 off the cost. I have one, and I was able to get my HD-Tivos off eBay. One back in August for about $510 - $100 rebate - $250 instant credt - $120 in programming credits spread over 6 months. One thing is the credits were given to me on things I already had. To me, I'm not saving money if they through in 12 months of free Showtime if I didn't already have. When I got this deal, I told retention, straight up, that I've read some folks on the Internet were gettting the instand and programming credits. The specialist clicked away, and said I would get them too. I have only been a subscriber for about 2 years, but about a month after originally signing up with D*, I got $150 credit to buy the HTL-HD. I got that from a BB where it had just had the price drop to $300 and D* was still selling them for $400 or so.

Deezul


----------



## cheer

Called the retention line. All I had to do was say that I had just gotten an HDTV and was exploring my options, and wondered what good deals were available.

I got offered the HR10-250 for $249 including the oval dish, install, etc. This was after a couple of credits but does NOT include the $200 MIR, which I also qualify for. Plus three months of the HD pack for free.

I can live with that.


----------



## nclou

cheer-

I should have mentioned I was calling retention. I took pretty much the same approach, I guess I'm just not tagged with whatever combination of account flags to warrant the best deals.

Anyone know how many times you can call before they get tired of you 
(even when you're being polite) and dig in their heels and decide you've called so many times they aren't going to offer you anything any more?

And on a somewhat related note, if I buy a HR10-250 off of Ebay, am I still eligible for the $200 mail in rebate? And if I did buy it on Ebay is there any limitations as far as who I bought it from or how much I paid for it?


----------



## Deezul

nclou said:


> And on a somewhat related note, if I buy a HR10-250 off of Ebay, am I still eligible for the $200 mail in rebate? And if I did buy it on Ebay is there any limitations as far as who I bought it from or how much I paid for it?


I got $100 rebate from one I bought off eBay. I'd just recommend buying a NEW one so that the access card and receiver have never been activated. I just didn't want to take the chance with a used one. D* asks for a copy of the bill, so as long as you can print it or get them mailed to you, you're good.

Deezul


----------



## cheer

nclou said:


> I should have mentioned I was calling retention. I took pretty much the same approach, I guess I'm just not tagged with whatever combination of account flags to warrant the best deals.


I'm not sure about that...I think it's more a question of CSR roulette. I can't imagine what flags my account would have...I've only been a customer a little over a year, and I don't have TCP or Sunday Ticket or anything like that, just Total Choice Plus w/locals and HBO on five receivers.


----------



## jlmza2350

I ordered my second HR10-250 yesterday. The first one I paid $799 for about a year and a half ago. 

I have been a DirecTv customer for over 11 years. I had no commitment on my account. 

They offered: $599 minus the $200 instant rebate. She added a $100 waiver (her term) and free installation. 

Final was $299.00 plus shipping. 

Customer retention was very polite and professional. 

Although I had problems with the HDMI with the first one, I have been very happy with it.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith

cheer said:


> I'm not sure about that...I think it's more a question of CSR roulette. I can't imagine what flags my account would have...I've only been a customer a little over a year, and I don't have TCP or Sunday Ticket or anything like that, just Total Choice Plus w/locals and HBO on five receivers.


Well, I'm just about to try my luck at getting a sweet deal too. When I called them a couple weeks ago just to find out what exactly I would need to add a HR10-250 w/HD to my exisitng HDVR2, I got passed around to a couple different people who both greeted me w/the exact same phrase:

"Hello Mr Smith, I see that you are one of our best customers!"

Obviously, something on their screen is telling them to say this. I'm hoping that this means I get the good deal...


----------



## jacqueusi

Just reporting the results from my call (1-25-06 @ 6:00 EST):

$599 for a HR10-250 + $99 installation charge (5-LNB). $299 instant rebate. Informed that Detroit locals can receive HD locals. To 5-LNB. 

Offer includes $10.99/month HD credit for 3 months & 3 months Showtime. 

I've been a customer since '98 and my typical bill has been under $70/month.

On the fence on this one. Question though, since I get the Instant rebate, do I no longer qualify for the mail-in?


----------



## starlinx

I'm a little confused. Can I ask some questions or can someone point me to the right place?

I have a HDTV and am considering my options for programming. I have a TIVO now with D* but I was under the impression Tivo is out, and I could only get this new D* branded unit, which I understand stinks (no 30 second skip, etc)

Am I wrong? Can I still get a TIVO HD DVR or no? And should I? Or is the D* version better now?

Also, what is this MPEG4 thing about? Should I wait? THANK YOU EVERYONE!!


----------



## jib2

Well, I'm less than impressed with DirecTV's retention staff. I called a week ago and then again today, and the best they would offer is $599 minus $200 instant rebate; they still wanted $99 for installation (including new 5 LNP dish), plus $49 for an OTA antenna, plus $15 shipping. I've been a customer for about about 3 1/2 years. (They're willing to discount subscriptions a bit, but not hardware nor install.)

They also told me that the hardware cost them over $2,000 for DVR and new Dish, and they couldn't afford to lower price. (I don't believe that cost, and they have discounted for others.) Told me that Cable HiDef isn't true hiDef. (Actually Cablevision, my local cable, offers better quality HD locals, and more of them for free, than DirecTV.)

I like my new HDTV, but I am not willing to pay over $500 for an HDTiVo (considering some of the deals they have offered others). I have no current committment, and I have other options. (I can get all NYC HD locals from cable for $15 mo with basic service.) And Verizon FIOS is coming into the area as well.

If it weren't for the fact that I like TiVo (I have 3 SD DirecTiVos) much better than the PVRs offered by Cable, I'd probably be switching. As it is, I may stay with SD for 6 months and see what develops... (Stand-alone TiVo series 3, FIOS, better DVR from Cablevision?)

I will try calling again, but I won't buy for the current offers. Any suggestions?


----------



## NatasNJ

If I wasn't able to get such a good deal myself I would have left Directv when Verizon becomes available in my area. Not sure when that will be but they are the one company that is tempting enough to leave for down the road. (Assuming they have a HD DVR available)



jib2 said:


> Well, I'm less than impressed with DirecTV's retention staff. I called a week ago and then again today, and the best they would offer is $599 minus $200 instant rebate; they still wanted $99 for installation (including new 5 LNP dish), plus $49 for an OTA antenna, plus $15 shipping. I've been a customer for about about 3 1/2 years. (They're willing to discount subscriptions a bit, but not hardware nor install.)
> 
> They also told me that the hardware cost them over $2,000 for DVR and new Dish, and they couldn't afford to lower price. (I don't believe that cost, and they have discounted for others.) Told me that Cable HiDef isn't true hiDef. (Actually Cablevision, my local cable, offers better quality HD locals, and more of them for free, than DirecTV.)
> 
> I like my new HDTV, but I am not willing to pay over $500 for an HDTiVo (considering some of the deals they have offered others). I have no current committment, and I have other options. (I can get all NYC HD locals from cable for $15 mo with basic service.) And Verizon FIOS is coming into the area as well.
> 
> If it weren't for the fact that I like TiVo (I have 3 SD DirecTiVos) much better than the PVRs offered by Cable, I'd probably be switching. As it is, I may stay with SD for 6 months and see what develops... (Stand-alone TiVo series 3, FIOS, better DVR from Cablevision?)
> 
> I will try calling again, but I won't buy for the current offers. Any suggestions?


----------



## ronpp

jib2 said:


> Well, I'm less than impressed with DirecTV's retention staff. I called a week ago and then again today, and the best they would offer is $599 minus $200 instant rebate; they still wanted $99 for installation (including new 5 LNP dish), plus $49 for an OTA antenna, plus $15 shipping. I've been a customer for about about 3 1/2 years. (They're willing to discount subscriptions a bit, but not hardware nor install.)
> 
> They also told me that the hardware cost them over $2,000 for DVR and new Dish, and they couldn't afford to lower price. (I don't believe that cost, and they have discounted for others.) Told me that Cable HiDef isn't true hiDef. (Actually Cablevision, my local cable, offers better quality HD locals, and more of them for free, than DirecTV.)
> 
> I like my new HDTV, but I am not willing to pay over $500 for an HDTiVo (considering some of the deals they have offered others). I have no current committment, and I have other options. (I can get all NYC HD locals from cable for $15 mo with basic service.) And Verizon FIOS is coming into the area as well.
> 
> If it weren't for the fact that I like TiVo (I have 3 SD DirecTiVos) much better than the PVRs offered by Cable, I'd probably be switching. As it is, I may stay with SD for 6 months and see what develops... (Stand-alone TiVo series 3, FIOS, better DVR from Cablevision?)
> 
> I will try calling again, but I won't buy for the current offers. Any suggestions?


Ask for F***** ;-) My fourth call got him, "your a great customer, here is the deal I have for you" and got $399 DVR, less 200 instant rebate, $99 install, free showtime and hbo for 6 months, 3 months HD. This was monday. Wednesday I am online paying bills and D* shows over $600. Called and they said "Oh no, the deal was $599 less $200" and I argued, politely, with the floor supervisor. I specifically had F***** read back the offer line by line with the total at $319 end price and he said yessir. Supervisor didn't believe me. "We don't give out $2000 DVR's for $399!" He offered to go talk to F***** as he was working and I was thinking "Oh yea, like he will pony up." First guy came back and said Fred has been giving out these deals for a week, he admitted it and it was a training issue. "He may not lose his job" like I was going to feel guilty when I know dozens of others got better deals.

Moral of the story: Go check your bill if you got anything other than the new standard $599.


----------



## cheer

Just checked my bill and it shows:

HD-DVR - Charge: $399.99
Install Charge: $99.99
Delivery Charge: $14.95
HD-DVR - Gen Reten CR: $-250.00

So that nets out to $264.93. Minus the $200 rebate and we're at $64.93, not counting tax (ick) or the 3 free months of the HD pack.


----------



## ronpp

cheer said:


> Just checked my bill and it shows:
> 
> HD-DVR - Charge: $399.99
> Install Charge: $99.99
> Delivery Charge: $14.95
> HD-DVR - Gen Reten CR: $-250.00
> 
> So that nets out to $264.93. Minus the $200 rebate and we're at $64.93, not counting tax (ick) or the 3 free months of the HD pack.


You get the mail in rebate as well?? Was that confirmed on the phone? Thx


----------



## cheer

ronpp said:


> You get the mail in rebate as well?? Was that confirmed on the phone? Thx


Yep, sure was. We'll see if it actually arrives but...


----------



## Tom J

I'm a little confused over the $99 install charge. I assume this applies to a new dish installation. Current customers with a 3LNB dish can purchase a HR10-250 from D* (or anywhere else), connect it, and call to activate it with NO installation charge, correct?

Tom J


----------



## vertigo235

ronpp said:


> Ask for F***** ;-) My fourth call got him, "your a great customer, here is the deal I have for you" and got $399 DVR, less 200 instant rebate, $99 install, free showtime and hbo for 6 months, 3 months HD. This was monday. Wednesday I am online paying bills and D* shows over $600. Called and they said "Oh no, the deal was $599 less $200" and I argued, politely, with the floor supervisor. I specifically had F***** read back the offer line by line with the total at $319 end price and he said yessir. Supervisor didn't believe me. "We don't give out $2000 DVR's for $399!" He offered to go talk to F***** as he was working and I was thinking "Oh yea, like he will pony up." First guy came back and said Fred has been giving out these deals for a week, he admitted it and it was a training issue. "He may not lose his job" like I was going to feel guilty when I know dozens of others got better deals.
> 
> Moral of the story: Go check your bill if you got anything other than the new standard $599.


So was was his name F***** or Fred? You left a Fred in your post if you were trying to remove it...


----------



## Stephen M. Smith

Well, here's the deal I just took from them. I'm flagged as "one of their best customers", so she gave me all this up front and I didn't haggle for anything else.

$600 HD-DVR
$100 Phase III dish + INSTALLATION
- $200 INSTANT rebate on DVR
- $200 INSTANT credit on programming
- $120 programming discounts over 6 mos
------------------------------------
$180


----------



## Dirac

You may also get the MIR, unless it was specifically excluded. Give it a shot.


----------



## ronpp

vertigo235 said:


> So was was his name F***** or Fred? You left a Fred in your post if you were trying to remove it...


oops... I had it in there and I edited it out, at least I thought I did. I felt bad posting the name. Prob not real anyway.


----------



## vertigo235

ronpp said:


> oops... I had it in there and I edited it out, at least I thought I did. I felt bad posting the name. Prob not real anyway.


How would someone ask for him if they didn't know his name though? 

I'm not sure how to pronounce F*****


----------



## vertigo235

OK I'll bite, I decided to call... on the phone now.

Apparently I'm also "one of their best customers" .... I cut straight to it and said I wanted another HD DVR and wanted a good deal. Now I'm waiting.


----------



## vertigo235

$599
-$200 instant rebate
$99 + $14.95 (Install and Shipping and Handling)
$400
= $513.95

Programing Credits
-$20 * 6months = $120 
-$5 * 6months = $30

$363.95

I don't think so... Funny thing is, I explained that I've seen better deals being offered without mentioning the forum and advised that I couldn't accept his offer because I beleive it's not the best deal he could offer me. He then actually mentioned the TiVo Community forum and said that people are "cheating" the system to get things they shouldn't. blah blah blah

After a conversation I said I wasn't interested. I may try again later.


----------



## vertigo235

Tom J said:


> I'm a little confused over the $99 install charge. I assume this applies to a new dish installation. Current customers with a 3LNB dish can purchase a HR10-250 from D* (or anywhere else), connect it, and call to activate it with NO installation charge, correct?
> 
> Tom J


I asked about this, although I seriously doubt it's something that's fact, but the reps response was that the $99 installation fee is a FLAT fee that covers any equipment that might be necisarry, but agreed that no new dish would be needed since the 10-250 is not an MPEG4 box.


----------



## Tom J

> Originally Posted by Tom J
> I'm a little confused over the $99 install charge. I assume this applies to a new dish installation. Current customers with a 3LNB dish can purchase a HR10-250 from D* (or anywhere else), connect it, and call to activate it with NO installation charge, correct?





vertigo235 said:


> I asked about this, although I seriously doubt it's something that's fact, but the reps response was that the $99 installation fee is a FLAT fee that covers any equipment that might be necisarry, but agreed that no new dish would be needed since the 10-250 is not an MPEG4 box.


Wow. I must really be missing something here.
(1) I can go to best buy and purchase an HR10-250, bring it home, connect it, and call to activate it. No installation charge.

(2) One of my other DTivos dies, I call D* for a replacement, they ship it to me, I hook it up. No installation charge.

(3) I buy a new HR10-250 or refurbed MPEG2 whatever from D*. $99 Installation charge.

Do I have this right so far?

Tom J


----------



## Stephen M. Smith

vertigo235 said:


> How would someone ask for him if they didn't know his name though?
> 
> I'm not sure how to pronounce F*****


Oh crap. I just assumed F***** was an expletive.

So I called up and asked for Mr. Fuxk Yxu. He wasn't there I guess b/c they hung up every time I asked.


----------



## Finnstang

vertigo235 said:


> I asked about this, although I seriously doubt it's something that's fact, but the reps response was that the $99 installation fee is a FLAT fee that covers any equipment that might be necisarry, but agreed that no new dish would be needed since the 10-250 is not an MPEG4 box.


I didn't get a $99 install charge. They're prolly trying to recoup some of teh money they keep giving away to all the forum members that are calling retention.


----------



## vertigo235

I know what they are doing, his first offer actually didn't include the installation charge, he "waived" it. The punk added it back on when he provided me with the $120 worth of programing credit. 

I didn't indicate this earlier, but I'm actually more upset with DirecTV now that I spoke with their retention department than I was before I spoke with them. I was basically a happy customer until today.


----------



## pudge44

I placed two calls, and was pretty persistant in pushing for more, but failed to get some of the big programming credits that others have been reporting. Here's what I ended up with:

$599
-$200 instant rebate
$14.95 s/h (waived)
$99 installation (I needed the 3LNB dish) (waived)
-$30 (Free HD programming for 3 months)
-$60 ($10 off my bill for 6 mos)
-$60 (free Showtime for 6 mos)
------
$249, although I wouldn't otherwise take Showtime, so it's more like $309. 

I know I probably could have pushed and done a little better, but I'll take it. Dish/HR10 were installed yesterday. Installers were on time (middle of the four-hour window), very polite, and pretty knowledgable. 

They were concerned I wouldn't be able to see the satellite over some neighbor's 100-plus foot trees, but it worked (for now, no leaves). May have to have them back to put it on a 4-foot pole or so come spring. 

So far, I love it. HD looks awesome once I got all the settings properly configured. 

My one question is, has anyone that got the $200 instant rebate also sent in for the mail-in rebate? Has anyone received it? 

This was not mentioned on the phone w/retention, but does anyone think it's worth a shot?


----------



## vertigo235

I might have gone for that deal, although my goal is $200 or less.


----------



## nclou

A lot of people on hear make it sound like everybody's getting it, but not everybody is. It would be easier if they would just come out and say I haven't been a customer long enough, or my programming level isn't high enough, or whatever, so at least I didn't feel like it was just bad luck.

Anyway, it looks like I can get one new on ebay for around $400, then do the rebate, so that's what I'm probably going to do and just save myself all this aggravation.


----------



## vertigo235

That's just it though, it apparently really doesn't have a whole lot to do with anything but who you get. 

There have been many posts from people who say they can't get a good deal on their first 2 calls, then on the 3rd call they get an amazing deal. 

It's just really stupid.


----------



## inaka

Well, customer retention isn't an exact science.
It's a lot like buying the exact same car from different sales people or different dealers.
It just depends on who you're talking to.


----------



## vertigo235

OK so I talked to my wife and then called back to just get a damn box, and I totally got Stonewalled, the CSR would offer me.

NOTHING, he said that since I allready was eligable for a $200 rebate on my exisiting 10-250 box, that he could not extend any offer to me.

I did find out that I could cancel though for only $224 early cancelation fee, or return the HD-DVR box.


----------



## vertigo235

OK so I called back and took this deal.

$599
-200 Instant Rebate
Waived Install
$14.95 S&H (Not worth arguing over)
$20 * 6 ($120 Programming Credit)
$5 * 6 ($30 HD Credit)

$263.95

After being totally stonewalled on my previous call, I guess I'm happy with this, to get a second box before the leasing deadline. Because I want to add another HD to it.


----------



## SAT-T60

vertigo235 said:


> OK so I called back and took this deal.
> 
> $599
> -200 Instant Rebate
> Waived Install
> $14.95 S&H (Not worth arguing over)
> $20 * 6 ($120 Programming Credit)
> $5 * 6 ($30 HD Credit)
> 
> $263.95
> 
> After being totally stonewalled on my previous call, I guess I'm happy with this, to get a second box before the leasing deadline. Because I want to add another HD to it.


I've called twice today and haven't been able to beat this deal. I guess they aren't giving out the 200 customer retention credit any more (or I don't have the magic words). I even told them that time warner is offering hd dvr services in my area. They didn't care. Any suggestions?

SAT-T60


----------



## vertigo235

SAT-T60 said:


> I've called twice today and haven't been able to beat this deal. I guess they aren't giving out the 200 customer retention credit any more (or I don't have the magic words). I even told them that time warner is offering hd dvr services in my area. They didn't care. Any suggestions?
> 
> SAT-T60


No suggestions from me! I caved and took this deal heh. I was astonished when the previous rep would offer me NOTHING. This is from someone who has never received anything special from rentention in the 4 years I've been with DirecTV.

I didn't even get a rebate with my first 10-250


----------



## NatasNJ

Wow.. Looks like the well is pretty close to dry. They must be really preparing for their lease program. Not sure if that is good or bad..


----------



## FieryRobot

I'm going to give them about 3 tries, then I'm going with Comcast and a Series3 when it arrives. My friend SomeToast above already gave up and made the jump.

So far try #1 was just fact finding and I didn't call the retention number yet. Deal was just the 599 - 200 rebate, plus 99 for install plus 49 for an antenna. Oh and of course shipping and handling. The antenna only came up because I mentioned it :-/ But I'm betting that I need a new dish too. So that didn't give me a warm fuzzy about their ability to get it right.

On top of that he told me that in a few months they'll have a receiver/DVR that doesn't need the antenna. I said "well, that one isn't going to be TiVo though, right?". He said yes it was. From everything I've read here and elsewhere, I believe that to be blatantly false, right?

And when I mentioned that I was merely fact finding and that wow that's pricey and I know Comcast doesn't have any crazy equipment price like that, he just said that's the best they had.

I'll try call #2 straight to retention later on or tomorrow.


----------



## RonMan

Hi,

I just got off the phone with d*. I had felt like I was talking to David Spade on the Capital One commericals.......NO! everytime I called.

I called tonight with one last try. (after about six over motnhs) I got an immediate positive attitude.

$599.00 -$200.00 instant rebate. 
$99.00 install waived
$14.99 s&h

Installation on thursday.

With the what Ive read about the deals getting worse by the day I figured this was too good to pass up. Plus they let me add the $400.00 to next months bill. So I can pay half this week and the rest next pay day.


----------



## Tom J

NatasNJ said:


> Wow.. Looks like the well is pretty close to dry. They must be really preparing for their lease program. Not sure if that is good or bad..


But it's not like the supply is drying up. There _seems_ to be plenty of HR10-250's in the supply chain. Since October I've been watching the pricing on the HR10. Surprisingly, I didn't see any particularly good deals from Thanksgiving through Christmas either from D or any retailers. I thought for sure that would be the time to buy one.

I haven't seen any good deals in January either, however I have noticed something else. Through November and December, my two local Best Buys had one or two HR10's in stock that would stay on the shelf for a week or two, followed by a few days with no stock. Nothing new right? Here's what's particularly interesting, For the past three weeks, these same two stores were stocking 6 and 8 boxes at a time and they were gone in a week. This has been going on for three weeks. I can only conclude that demand for the HR10 is very strong NOW because of the Superbowl and the Olympics. It's interesting that they're selling that well at BB since there's not much in the way of promotions other than $100 off if you purchase an HDTV with it.

Well I can't wait any longer, I've got to pull the trigger on this before leasing starts. I believe that we're not going to get any better deals through Feb.

Tom J


----------



## Tom J

vertigo235 said:


> OK so I called back and took this deal.
> 
> $599
> -200 Instant Rebate
> Waived Install
> $14.95 S&H (Not worth arguing over)
> $20 * 6 ($120 Programming Credit)
> $5 * 6 ($30 HD Credit)
> 
> $263.95


What about sales Tax? When I ordered a remote from D in December I was charged tax. With 7% total sales tax in Nebraska, that's going to add $41.93.


----------



## vertigo235

Good question, I don't know.


----------



## codespy

Yes, they do charge sales tax too. But's its also figured into the credits. Here's what I got:

HR10-250 +399.00 (+20.35 tax)
Ins Credit -200.00 (-10.20 tax)
ship/hand +14.95 (+.77 tax)
Free install 0.00
6 months free HD programming

Installer did not bring OTA antennae (I never orig ordered it, part of the plan). He left w/o installing. Had to reschedule. DTV added antenna at no charge and rescheduled install.

OTA antennae $0.00

Unit did not turn on second day. Called and they sent a new one at no charge, had to send the old one back, but got to keep all cables/remote at no charge. They also credited $5.00/month for 6 months because of hassle.

Program discount $5/month times 6 months.

3rd day, no replacement receiver yet, I called to complain. CSR say all problems on my account and gave $20 programming credit for next 6 months including the $5/month credit they issued earlier which totals $25 for 6 months. Got receiver in mail later that day.

Program discount $20/month times 6 months.

I think I did OK. I just wanted HD DVR with Tivo before deals went away and the 20-250 came out without Tivo.

This was almost like a free lunch.

But yes- Remember the Tax!


----------



## ehardman

Took two calls about two weeks apart before I got this deal.

HR10-250 599.00 
Instant Rebate -200.00
Credit on bill -200.00
Shipping/handling 14.95
Free install

Net 214.94


----------



## FieryRobot

Was this recent? 

Also, are you all saying anything special that convinces them to give a bit more? Or do you just ask and that's what you get?


----------



## Sawman2000

Took two calls about three weeks apart before I got this deal. Second called to cancel sub. Told them wife wanted cheaper cable! LOL

Many thanks to all posters !

HR10-250 599.00  
Instant Rebate -200.00
Credit on bill -250.00
HBO 6months -60.00
SHO 6months -60.00
HD pkg 3months -33.00
$5.00 x 12month-60.00

02/04/06 install date   
Shipping/handling 14.95Free install with new dish

DTV since 1996
current HD Toshiba DST3000
one tivo
Two std recivers


----------



## vertigo235

you suck

seriously, how did you get the $250 credit


----------



## Sawman2000

I told them on my second call that I would like to cancel my subscription. He stated they had offered me a great deal already. I said not great great would be free upgrade.  He asked why I said my wife wants cable (we have it anyway for broadband paid by my co) and that $200.00 deal out of pocket would not fly with my wife. He then went from $200 retention credit up to $250. He also threw in the free HD pack for three months plus free install and new dish. This was on top of the what they offered me few weeks ago which I asked to put on my record. I was very com and kind of sad to loose directv but wanted another HDreciver. I also stated it was stupid of me to drop change with them when the receiver will be absolute in a few months! This was my angle---good luck stay com be nice!


----------



## tblock

Call Last night said I wanted to upgrade to HD Tivo any deals....nope...Was told they would be over 150 HD Channels with in a year and Directv was spending $$ on be biggest provider of HD Content. Told him thanks, gonna think about it. 

Called again this morning and started out "am I currently under a term agreement with my account?" she looked up and said no. Asked way, I told her I was going to go with Cable b/c with "bundled Phone, Internet, and Cable," I could get more channels and HD DVR for what I am paying now. 

She gave me song and dance comparison why tivo and directv better. I told her great but you still don't have locals in HD and based on Standard Def TV my city is a long way off from HD via Directv.

She said she could take care of me, I said ok what you got:

Told me DVR was $599 with 200 rebate it was $399 +$99 +15 s/h + tax and that she would split cost by giving programing credits. I told her it seemed fair, but then asked about an ant. for locals +49 for it installed.

I said ok, what do I owe? She said let me apply credits and I will get back to you.

After 5 minutes on hold she said what she did was over "limit" and had to get ok for Supervisor. 

Below is copy from my online statement:
Charge TAX Total
02/02/2006 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR - Gen Reten CR $-200.00 $-12.00 $-200.00 

02/02/2006 xxxxxxxx Install Charge - Gen Reten CR $-99.00 $-5.94 $-99.00 

02/02/2006 xxxxxxxx9558 Off-Air Antenna - Charge $49.00 $2.94 $49.00 

02/02/2006 xxxxxxxx9558 HD-DVR - Charge $399.00 $23.94 $399.00 

02/02/2006 xxxxxxxx9558 Install Charge - Charge $99.00 $5.94 $99.00 

02/02/2006 xxxxxxxx9558 $14.95 Del and Handling $14.95 $0.90 $14.95 

My Account was Billed $278.25 for HD Tivo,Antenna and Install!

Final Kicker because I mentioned I have Internet with another company and they do not "bundle services" She gave me $10 off per month for 12 months.

Nets me a HD Tivo and Antenna for $158.25 

(PS She didn't give me programing credit b/c I am already getting HBO and Showtime free for six months for my last call to retention)


----------



## W3SYT

There are lots of these on Ebay new for $400 minus $200 rebate. I wonder what the odds would be of buying one and successfully collecting the rebate.


----------



## vertigo235

Sawman2000 said:


> I told them on my second call that I would like to cancel my subscription. He stated they had offered me a great deal already. I said not great great would be free upgrade.  He asked why I said my wife wants cable (we have it anyway for broadband paid by my co) and that $200.00 deal out of pocket would not fly with my wife. He then went from $200 retention credit up to $250. He also threw in the free HD pack for three months plus free install and new dish. This was on top of the what they offered me few weeks ago which I asked to put on my record. I was very com and kind of sad to loose directv but wanted another HDreciver. I also stated it was stupid of me to drop change with them when the receiver will be absolute in a few months! This was my angle---good luck stay com be nice!


That is almost the EXACT thing I tried to say when the rep completely stonewalled me.


----------



## HomieG

I got pretty much no where with DirecTV today on an HD TiVo. Here's what they "offered":
HD TiVo @ $599 (she originally said $399, but then welched)
Shipping @ $14.95
Less Instant Rebate - $200 
Free install
Free Showtime/TMC for 6 months
Free HD package for 3 months

Tomorrow I call back and cancel. Cable and DISH look like alternatives. I'd like to stay with DirecTV, but apparently they are inconsistent in what it takes to keep customers. Oh well...


----------



## mwhip

Sawman2000 said:


> Took two calls about three weeks apart before I got this deal. Second called to cancel sub. Told them wife wanted cheaper cable! LOL
> 
> Many thanks to all posters !
> 
> HR10-250 599.00
> Instant Rebate -200.00
> Credit on bill -250.00
> HBO 6months -60.00
> SHO 6months -60.00
> HD pkg 3months -33.00
> $5.00 x 12month-60.00
> 
> 02/04/06 install date
> Shipping/handling 14.95Free install with new dish
> 
> DTV since 1996
> current HD Toshiba DST3000
> one tivo
> Two std recivers


This has got to be BS becuase if you add what he says he netted a $49 profit from D*.


----------



## HomieG

Tried again today with DirecTV. They wouldn't budge on the HD-DVR deal I mentioned above. Sadly right now I am scheduled to end my service with them on Monday. Will take the weekend to consider pro's and con's of D* vs. E* and Comcast. 

Interestingly, someone earlier commented on originally getting a $399 price from D* on their HR10-250, and then some discounts, and then the CSR changed the price to $599. That also happened to me yesterday. Oh well, as most technology goes, HD service and HD-DVR will likely cost less in a few years...


----------



## jeff009

Ok, so I've tried to get this worked out calling twice today. Been very nice and upfront with them, not threatening or anything and they have been helpful.

$599 HDTIVO
-200 Instant Credit
-3 months HD package Free
-6 months HBO $2
-6 months Showtime Free
-$50 installl (although I could have sworn it was free the first time, I'm sure I can get this for free)

Not too bad, not the $199 deal from awhile back (still pissed about that, told friends who got it but was never got around to ordering). 

Now a question for those out there - Do I still qualify for the $200 mailin rebate? If so, I'm taking this right now, but I read somewhere that those recieving instant credits it does not apply. Anyone know anything on this???

Thanks


----------



## lineman55

If your interested in purchasing the 10-250 you can get one from Minidishes.tv for $ 479.95 ( Before rebate ) you have to be a current subscriber. Not too bad of a deal if you dont have to go with the hassels of bickering with customer retention dept of Direct TV.


----------



## thecrave

jeff009 said:


> Ok, so I've tried to get this worked out calling twice today. Been very nice and upfront with them, not threatening or anything and they have been helpful.
> 
> $599 HDTIVO
> -200 Instant Credit
> -3 months HD package Free
> -6 months HBO $2
> -6 months Showtime Free
> -$50 installl (although I could have sworn it was free the first time, I'm sure I can get this for free)
> 
> Not too bad, not the $199 deal from awhile back (still pissed about that, told friends who got it but was never got around to ordering).
> 
> Now a question for those out there - Do I still qualify for the $200 mailin rebate? If so, I'm taking this right now, but I read somewhere that those recieving instant credits it does not apply. Anyone know anything on this???
> 
> Thanks


That's not a bad deal... better than what I was told...

I tried long and hard... I mentioned that Adelphia is offering $200 dish buyback.

The best they would offer me (so far):

$600 HD DVR HR10-250
$14.95 Shipping
$(200) Rebate

She waived the $99 installation charge (noted it on my account).

$414.95 plus new 2-year.

No breaks on programming, no additional credits. So I'm not pulling the trigger yet, but probably want to do it before 3/1 when they switch over to equipment leasing.

What the heck, it's not like I'm their low-end customer -- we have STARZ, HBO, Showtime, 2 DVR receivers -- ~$95/mo.

Sealed, the box is going for $350 on eBay --- geeze, wish I could get the rebate on that price. Need a receipt.

Jeff -- it does say " Customers receiving instant rebate(s) from DIRECTV not
eligible." -- not sure what to tell you. Here's a copy of the rebate form I found on the 'net:

directv
com
/imagine/pdf/dvr_rebate_form.pdf


----------



## Lord Vader

I've been a customer for over 8 years, having the NFL ST and other packages since their inception. I've got 5 DTIVO's on my account and a few other receivers as well. The "best" they could do for me for the HR10-250 is:

$599 less the $200 rebate = $399 net cost
Free installation (I don't even need installation. I can install it myself.)
$5.00 off my total bill for 9 months.

Nothing else. Truthfully, I felt insulted by this ridiculous offer. I told the guy I could find new ones on ebay for less than half that!


----------



## cheer

mwhip said:


> This has got to be BS becuase if you add what he says he netted a $49 profit from D*.


Probably shouldn't call something BS when you have no firsthand knowledge. A friend of mine got a deal very similar.

It's not exactly a profit, in that free programming doesn't necessarily put money in your pocket. (Accountants will argue with me, no doubt.) In my case, I'm getting the HD pack free for some months. Now, if I hadn't gotten that, I wouldn't have purchased the HD pack -- I just want locals. But after I have it for a few months, I'll likely keep it because I've decided it interests me after all, or out of pure intertia.

So by doing this D* (A) keeps me as a customer and (B) gets me to increase my programming by $10/month.


----------



## cheer

Again, I'll say to everyone...it's absolutely a game of CSR Roulette(tm). Now if the idea of calling back multiple times and taking a stern line re: leaving D*, etc., doesn't appeal to you...I can understand that. I even empathize. If I'd've had to do that, I doubt I would have gotten my HR10-250. I simply got lucky on the first call.

I hate bargaining. I hate buying a car. I hate the whole process. I usually allow my wife to handle such things, because (A) she has no problem doing hardball negotiations and (B) she's very good at it. I've surely overpaid for all sorts of things because of my reluctance...though I guess I could argue that it's not overpaying; it's paying a fee to avoid the process. 

Nevertheless...in speaking with other friends of mine, the great deals are still quite doable if one is persistent.


----------



## Brian J

My number must have come up on "CSR Roulette". On my first call, I just talked to a very nice D* CSR in Idaho who offered me more than I was willing to settle for on a new HR10-250. I was polite and just played a little dumb (not very hard)  and asked what kind of deal they could offer me. She offered the following without me having to push at all. 

$599 HD DVR 
-$200 Instant Rebate 
-$100 for being "One of our best customers" 
-$99 Installation Charge Waived 
6 Months free Showtime and $2 HBO 
3 Months free HD package 
-$5 off my bill for 6 months 

Heck, I was just hoping to get the rebate and free install but she kept throwing out the offers.


----------



## jib2

Brian J said:


> ... She offered the following without me having to push at all.
> 
> $599 HD DVR
> -$200 Instant Rebate
> -$100 for being "One of our best customers"
> -$99 Installation Charge Waived
> 6 Months free Showtime and $2 HBO
> 3 Months free HD package
> -$5 off my bill for 6 months


This is very close to the offer I took after three calls. And to get this offer, I politely pointed out a friend (gave his name and phone number) who had just received an even better deal. After 10 minutes on hold, they responded that it was based on his account and not available to me. (My friend is a Premier customer and has had DirecTV for over 10 years.) So I asked for the best he could offer.

The whole process left me with a bad feeling about DirecTV. I am happy to be getting an HD Tivo for what I consider a reasonable price, but did not like having to "push" them for a better deal.

I think DirecTV needs a more competitive offer with Cable. Even when they go with leasing (a good competitive move), their initial "payment" will make people go with (or stay with) cable.

My opinion only, of course. I personally greatly prefer TiVo equipment to the HDVRs that my cable company offere -- otherwise I might have switched.


----------



## HomieG

I feel the same way jib2. I understand that others may be preferred customers because they spend more with DirecTV. I just wish they'd understand that an incentive for me to subscribe to more would be to offer more programming such as TNT-HD, and cut out adding shopping channels and (sorry if this offends) some of the "Christian" channels, which also eat up bandwidth. I wonder if they have truly studied cost-benefits and what their customer base really wants.

I decided to not take their HD deal. Instead they gave me a couple of things to "retain" me:
HBO at $2/month for 6 months
$5 credit for 6 months.

I noted the HD receiver is free now, so perhaps the HD TiVo will have a price soon that will be attractive. I really only want it for recording my locals which I get OTA. For me, the DirecTV HD package isn't too compelling right now, with the exception, maybe, of HBO in HD.


----------



## Hondo 381

Many thanks to all posters! Did a lot of research on this web site looking to see what kind of deals there are out there. Made two calls about 18 hours apart before I got the following deal. Last call was to a CSR by the name of Tony in the retention departnent who was extremely helpful. Here is what he gave me:

HR10-250  $599.00  
Instant Rebate - $200.00
Credit on bill - $100.00
HBO 6months - $60.00
HD pkg $5.00 off for 6 months -$30.00
$5.00 x 6 month-$30.00
 OTA Antenna $49.00
Shipping/handling -$14.95 Waived
Free install with new 3 LNB dish

02/24/06 install date 
Final cost after credits - $213.05   

In addition, it has been noted on the installation work order to relocate one of my existing tivos. No charge for this. Tony said that this normally would be a $100.00 charge if I had them come out just for this. I'm happy with the deal that I got. I tried to get a credit for the OTA antenna but he wouldn't give it to me saying that I already had a great deal. No sense in getting greedy otherwise I might have lost this deal.

DTV since 1997
two tivos


----------



## FieryRobot

I'm still really curious what everyone is saying to the CSRs when you call. Do you just tell them you are looking to cancel and move to cable, or do you tell them that you have been researching and unfortunately to move to HD cable's barrier to entry is much much lower (usually zero), and since DTVs is so high you are looking to figure out what they can do else you'll likely leave? This entire HD situation with DTV/Cable/Tivo is a big mess right now and quite frankly hurts my head (I've even blogged to that effect). And as mentioned, it's rather disappointing to have to play this game just to try to get a reasonable deal.

Actually, one thing I might bring up when I call next as an example of why cable might be better: when I scheduled my HDTV for delivery (gets delivered today!), the salesperson said if I had Comcast she'd give me a $100 coupon towards HD service. Not sure how that works exactly, but it's free money.


----------



## cheer

I just said that I had gotten a new HDTV and I was "looking at options" and wondered what kind of deal they had.

Also, they may tell you that it has to do with your account and what kind of customer you've been, but I don't think that's so. I've been a D* customer for barely over a year. I have TC+ with locals and HBO -- no NFLST, nothing special. I was even partially late on a payment (my billpay was set up for the wrong amount).


----------



## webdeck

I picked up a second HR10-250 by calling retention, to replace a DSR6000. I got my first one in May of last year by calling retention and getting what was the best deal available at that time.

The person I spoke with (Justin) was very friendly and worked with me. I explained that New Egg was selling the unit for ~$480 plus tax and shipping. After rebate, that would be a price of around ~$330, so he needed to get me to that price. Here's what I got:

Box - $599
Install - $99
S&H - $14.95
Tax - $32.92

Instant rebate - -$200
Install credit - -$99
Account credit - -$20/mo for 6 months

Net: $326.87

This is actually better than New Egg for a couple of reasons:

- No rebate hassles
- To get the $200 rebate, I'd have to subscribe to the HD package, which would negate a good chunk of the extra $100 in rebate.
- In theory, I could still try to submit the mail-in rebate (has that worked for anyone?)


Not as good a deal as others here, but good enough to make me happy, especially since this is the second one I've gotten from them in less than a year.

Thanks for all the research, everyone!

-Mike


----------



## Hondo 381

webdeck said:


> ..........In theory, I could still try to submit the mail-in rebate (has that worked for anyone?)..................


I'd like see if anyone has tried this as well. I know that I'm not suppose to get the $200.00 MIR because I got the $200.00 instant credit but you never know. I'm sure that stranger things have happened.


----------



## thecrave

webdeck said:


> I picked up a second HR10-250 by calling retention, to replace a DSR6000. I got my first one in May of last year by calling retention and getting what was the best deal available at that time.
> 
> The person I spoke with (Justin) was very friendly and worked with me. I explained that New Egg was selling the unit for ~$480 plus tax and shipping. After rebate, that would be a price of around ~$330, so he needed to get me to that price. Here's what I got:
> 
> Box - $599
> Install - $99
> S&H - $14.95
> Tax - $32.92
> 
> Instant rebate - -$200
> Install credit - -$99
> Account credit - -$20/mo for 6 months
> 
> Net: $326.87
> 
> This is actually better than New Egg for a couple of reasons:
> 
> - No rebate hassles
> - To get the $200 rebate, I'd have to subscribe to the HD package, which would negate a good chunk of the extra $100 in rebate.
> - In theory, I could still try to submit the mail-in rebate (has that worked for anyone?)
> 
> Not as good a deal as others here, but good enough to make me happy, especially since this is the second one I've gotten from them in less than a year.
> 
> Thanks for all the research, everyone!
> 
> -Mike


I guess my 3rd time is a charm. Not as good as some but here's what I've got (at the moment):

-------D* with Promos---------
$599 HR10-250
$14.95 S/H
$31.85 tax

-$250 Instant credits
-$0.00 Free installation ($99.00 value)
-$0.00 3 months of HDnet ($32.85 value)
-$0.00 Lower initial cost = lower tax ($26.97 savings for me)
And 3 free months of HDnet.

$395.80 out of pocket
------------------------------------
Noted on my account, I'll probably pull the trigger on Monday.

--------Versus no promos from D*--------
$599 HR10-250
$62.39 tax
$14.95 s/h
$99.00 install
$775.34 out of pocket
- $200 (rebate)
=$575.34 AR
--------------------------------------------------

Now, if you compare to the New Egg deal:

$489.99
$7.99 s/h
$0.00 tax
$10.95 HDnet (assuming 1 mo, but how many months to qualify for rebate?)
=$508.93 out of pocket (1st mo)
-$200 rebate
=$308.93 AR

Any thoughts? I'm leaning towards the D* deal, only because I don't have to worry about the rebate (and if I decide to cancel HDnet after the first 3 mos).


----------



## FieryRobot

OK. I finally called for my second time. Explained my situtation (new TV, SD looks like crap so I want HD, been researching, and was offered $100 coupon for Comcast the other day by my TV salesperson).

I got:

HD DVR: 399.00 after instant credit
OTA antenna: 49.00

Free Install (including new 3 LNB dish)
Free S&H

Programming credits amounted to about 189 bucks. So all told, including tax, I netted it for about 295.96. Had to get into that 2-year thing, but I'll live with it for now.

Considering that I didn't have to force it or be obnoxious, I was very pleased with the way I was treated, and the guy I spoke to was actually very much on the ball. I did lob a softball to try to get the antenna for free, but he didn't seem to want to and I didn't push it. Like I said, he was so willing to appease me with all the other stuff that I was fine with it in the end.

Sad part: I currently am scheduled for March 1 for install. People of the Bay Area, hear me: cancel your installs so I can move up in the list!


----------



## tblock

It's all about the CSR you get, you might have to give it a couple attempts before you get the right one. 

I ended up with install OTA Ant. and HD Tivo for a charge of $278 to my account plus 10 credit for 12 months for a net of $158.


----------



## danro

Ok folks, I think if your nice with them, but honest, they will give a good deal. my cost will be $199 for the unit, and no install coses, but I'll get 20 off for 6 months, so the net will be about $79 - not bad for the tivo I wanted anyway, and it will be installed in 3 days!

When they would come to a price, I would just ask them, "So you want me to pay you $XXX for this unit, and continue to pay you basicly $100 a month...and I want to do this why??". They were very resonable, and understanding. They are going to start a new program in March that will change to a lease rather than buy the equipment solution

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## gimletmaker

Well, I called retention and took my first stab at getting the HR10-250. My offer on my first attempt was as follows:

$599 for HR10-250
$99 install fee
($200) instant rebate
($250) one time credit [CRS was very reluctant to break this down as itemized credits and insisted it stay as a lump $250]
$19 Sales tax
HBO and Showtime for $2.00/mo

Total => $267.00

*Question:* I told the CSR that I wanted to make sure that I would get the newest Ka & Ku (5 LNB) dish so that I would be ready when the new HR20 comes out this summer. She said that the HR10-250 is NOT compatible with the 5 LNB dish and that I would have to get the 3 LNB dish now, then a new 5 LNB later with the HR20. Is that true or is it BS??? I thought that the HR10-250 could use the new 5 LNB dish right now. She said it's not compatible and her system wouldn't even allow her to order it. Is there anybody here that is actually using this dish with their HR10-250 that can confirm or deny what she told me?

On a side note, she really tried to discourage me from getting the HR10-250 and tried to talk me into getting the H20 receiver instead (hmm...anybody have any idea why?). She offered me the H20 for free with a $99 install fee. I ended up telling her I had to "think about it" and I would get back to her later.


----------



## Wolffpack

gimletmaker,

The HR10-250 will work with the 5LNB dish but will not work with MEPG-4 compression. Unless you live in a DMA that DTV has rolled out HD locals and have a H20, they typically will not give you a 5 LNB dish.

I'm in Phoenix and we're suppose to start getting the MPEG-4 locals this spring. I will pass on the new dish as I can get OTA HD fine with my HR10-250.

I'm not sure how many HR10-250's DTV has sitting around but they could be running short if they stopped production knowing their own HR20-250 (or whatever it is) is suppose to be coming out sometime "mid-2006".


----------



## jstanton

After my 3rd call I have had enough. Each time I called I was offered very similar deals. I told them how I already had one that I paid $899 for and I wanted two more. On the 3rd call (which was to tell them I wanted to cancel) I was offered my best deal for 2 of them which was a total of $600 for both after the credits. On my 2nd call when I said I would consider just one if the price was right the best they would do was $340 after credits. I was never rude or mean ... I just told them how I wanted these machines and have always liked my DirecTV service. I have been a customer since 1996 with varying levels of packages and always the Sunday Ticket. I fail to understand why they operate in this way ... offering different deals to different people partially based on some luck of the CSR draw. Part of what ended up making me cancel was that I have read here what others have gotten and I have an aquaintance who also got one for $200 after credits. After 3 calls I cannot get offered one of these for less than $340 or a pair of them for less than $600. I just cannot get myself to lay out this kind of money after all the money I already spent but I am sick of watching SD locals on my series 1 DTiVo on a HD plasma screen ... they look quite lousy IMO.

Sorry for the boring rant ... I am a bit frustrated because I was hoping for a better deal. I have Cablevision coming to install the triple play with 3 HD DVRs on the 17th. With the discounts on those packages compared to what I am paying now for TV and Internet I will be paying a little bit less per month, have 3 HD capable (although not TiVo) recorders, not have to lay out another $600, and no commitment. Plus I now have a HR10-250 (with the HDMI problem) to sell or give to my Dad. Good luck to the more savvy negotiators ... maybe I will be back to DTV in the future ... or maybe FIOS ... who knows.


----------



## SmackDaddy

My HDTivo bit the dust last Saturday. I called DTV that night and told them that I was hosting a SB party and wanted to get a new HDTivo in the meantime. They offered to replace the one I have with a refurb for $149 and send in the old one.

I proposed that I would go buy a new one for $599, send in the $200 rebate to get to $399 and how about if they credit me $250.

DTV told me that they gave me $200 off back in April 2004 when I originally purchased the HDTivo, that I had received numerous other programming credits (I took advantage of $20 off Premier for 6 months twice) and a $99 credit upon purchase of a DTivo in March of 2005. Therefore, because of my frequent credits since I've been a customer that they would no longer be offering me credits because when they gave me $200 off the HDTivo back in 2004 a supervisor noted in my account not to offer me any more discounts since i had called numerous times looking for a deal on the HDTivo.

I kindly thanked the CSR, told her that when I move to MA next month I will not be signing up with DTV. I also asked her if she thought DTV would miss my regular $150 a mo. in fees (Premier, HD package, 7 sub'd boxes (all DVR's)) + my annual purchases of the NFL, NBA, MLB, College FB, College BB and 3 purchases of the NHL package.

So, they'll bypass my annual $2,500 in DTV spending because they told me I'll never get a DTV credit again. 

So, be warned that calling CSR's will be noted in your DTV customer file. And FYI, I only called DTV asking for a credit on the HDTivo back in 2004 a total of 3 times and was never rude, just pointed out that I knew others were getting credits. Evidently one of them was pissed off about people calling because they must have written something very negative in my file. 

In the end, I was actually considering checking out Comcast anyway at the new house because I didn't want to have to run two lines to every TV, put a dish on our beautiful new home, etc. So, I'll be checking out the Moto HD DVR and waiting until they download the Tivo software to it...........


----------



## Lord Vader

SmackDaddy said:


> So, be warned that calling CSR's will be noted in your DTV customer file.


Well, of course! What did you expect? Whenever you call DirecTV, your phone company, your electric company--any such types of companies--they note in your account each call and the reason for the call.

With all due respect, I tend to side with DirecTV here. It sounds like you're one of those customers who _expects _ freebies and giveaways all the time, even when you've had the same ones before. Perhaps you ought not look a gift horse in the mouth anymore.


----------



## codespy

Lord Vader said:


> With all due respect, I tend to side with DirecTV here. It sounds like you're one of those customers who _expects _ freebies and giveaways all the time, even when you've had the same ones before. Perhaps you ought not look a gift horse in the mouth anymore.


Yes, we're Americans. We want what we want, we want it all, and we want it NOW!  Any questions?


----------



## SmackDaddy

With all due respect, god forbid that I try to join the masses on these boards who get equipment credits or continually post about how DTV gives them $20 off of premier for 6 months "just because" and they continue to re-up the deal every six months for only a one year commitment. These deals were so widely offered that the $20 off premier offer must have had, what, 20-30 pages on the DTivo forum? Same on this board when the HDTivo was released.

And by the way, I hardly consider them a "gift horse" when I've received total "freebies" of $540 ($300 of which was credits upon activation of $1,199 in equipment that also extended my commitment to them) while spending in excess of $15,000 (not including equipment) over the last 6 years.

I strongly suspect there are many on these boards that have received far greater credits while spending far less with DTV. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.

FYI, the reason I mentioned that they note *each* call in your account was for those on this thread that continue to call DTV playing "CSR Roulette" (a widely espoused and advanced theory on this and the DTivo board) that they may have similar notes about no future discounts in their account.



Lord Vader said:


> Well, of course! What did you expect? Whenever you call DirecTV, your phone company, your electric company--any such types of companies--they note in your account each call and the reason for the call.
> 
> With all due respect, I tend to side with DirecTV here. It sounds like you're one of those customers who _expects _ freebies and giveaways all the time, even when you've had the same ones before. Perhaps you ought not look a gift horse in the mouth anymore.


----------



## i_be_broke

Finally pulled the trigger on an HR10-250. Many thanks to all previous posters! As the last 10-20 posters have said, it looks like the HDTivo deals are drying up. 

Two calls later (no difference between the first and second call), here's what I got.
$399 for the unit (after MAIL-IN rebate...CSR said they can't give IR anymore)
-$100 credit (for being a customer in good standing)
-$120 premier disc ($20 off x 6 mos.)
-$ 30 HD credit (either $5 off for x 6mos OR free for 3 mos...one or the other)
-$ 0 for s/h and installation
=$149 out the door. 

I asked if I could purchase the unit from an online retailer (6th Ave) and apply the discounts and he said, "everything but the $100 credit." This brings me down to $105.


----------



## i_be_broke

When reading the posts Smackdaddy and Lord Vader, here's how I've come to terms with all the DEALS listed. My advice is to look at DirecTV like you would a car dealership. The price on the car is listed, but the final price boils down to what you're willing to pay for the item and what they're willing to let you have it for. Someone's going to pay more or less for the same item...you just have to make your peace with what YOU bought it for.


----------



## KatCo

I guess we got lucky. I think our original CSR must have messed up, but they've honored what she gave us.

$199.00 base price
-$200 mail in rebate
+149.00 off-air antenna
-$149.00 instant credit for antenna
+$99.00 install
+$14.95 handling
+ taxes
-----------------
$131. and change

Plus we got 3 free months of HD
and a $40.00 credit because it took them 3 times to get the order right. If you take all that into consideration, I guess its costing us about $58.00 total.


----------



## wjg

You may want to check this. You are being offered the deal for the new MPEG-4 box, not an HDTivo. They still may not have your order right.


Bill


----------



## KatCo

Except for they have already installed the HDTivo. The antenna isnt installed yet, but the unit already is. But I'm sure that is where all the mix up came in. She quoted me for the new box but we asked for the HDTivo. Something on the order must have indicated that is what we asked for, because when we told them the mistake, they changed the order to the HDTivo, no extra charge.


----------



## Clvlndpunk

does anyone know if you are still eligible for the rebate through newegg? i'm not sure why you wouldn't be, but newegg usually lists the price after rebate, and for this product, it doesn't. also, does anyone know if you can record two different OTA channels at the same time?


----------



## Guindalf

Clvlndpunk said:


> does anyone know if you are still eligible for the rebate through newegg? i'm not sure why you wouldn't be, but newegg usually lists the price after rebate, and for this product, it doesn't. also, does anyone know if you can record two different OTA channels at the same time?


Provided you can send in proof of purchase, I think you're fine for the rebate.

Yes, provided (apparently) you have both sat inputs connected, you can record two OTA channels at once.


----------



## Clvlndpunk

thanks, and also one more thing, if i buy this myself, do i still have to agree to a two year contract extension?


----------



## cheer

Yes, you do.


----------



## Tom J

i_be_broke said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on an HR10-250. Many thanks to all previous posters! As the last 10-20 posters have said, it looks like the HDTivo deals are drying up.


Indeed they are.

My background: D* customer for 3 years with 4 DTivo's and Premier.
Never late with a payment
Have never called to complain or to fish for a deal. 
Purchased an HR10-250 in July and was given (if I remember correctly) a $100 total credit over six months, which ended a month ago. This was an advertised credit so I didn't have to ask for it.

I've wanted another HR10 and have been following prices since Thanksgiving. I've followed this thread from its beginning and determined that I could get a pretty good deal based on others experiences. I decided to act before leasing starts and purchased one two weeks ago from NewEgg for $490. Imagine my surprise when I called retention and after being greeted as "One of our best customers" I was offered ... (insert drum roll here)

... half price off of the HD service for six months!!!  (which is equivalent to three months free that EVERY new HD customer gets.) The CSR explained that if she tried to do any other back-to-back credits (considering the July credit) the computer would kick it out. I called back a couple of days later in the evening and got nowhere. "From your previous call, I see that we have already offered you ..." So yes, they do log offers from previous conversations. I was also quite surprised by how short the (paraphrased) "This is our only offer and there's nothing else I can do" conversation. They both offered up purchasing one directly from D* for $599-$200. But since I had already purchased the HR10 (but didn't let them know that) I knew that my $490 - $200 rebate was a better deal. I would have hoped to get $100 or more additional credit but I ended up buying the unit $60 cheaper than I've seen in the last few months.

So overall I'm happy. I post this not to complain but to let others know that if you are currently receiving, or have recently had credits applied you may not get ANY deal. Furthermore, if you are still within a commitment period that may have a large impact on what deals you are offered. With my earlier July purchase I was six months into my two year commitment. My family loves the Tivo interface and love the ability to watch my locals in HD over the air. I'll sit back and let things shake out over the next two years before deciding what to do next. I suspect that two years from now the DirecTV/Dish/Cable/Tivo picture will be a lot clearer (no pun intended).

Tom J


----------



## muveriter

I'm glad I found this thread. It really helped in my negotiations. Took two calls but here's what I got.

$599.00 for HDTivo receiver
-$200 mir
-$250 instant credit
-$120 ($20 discount on premier for 6 months)
-$30 (three months free hd service)
Net cost: NADA! 
AND, they're installing a new 5lnb dish and OTA at no charge for equipment or installation.

Cool beans!


----------



## Dnamertz

muveriter said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. It really helped in my negotiations. Took two calls but here's what I got.
> 
> $599.00 for HDTivo receiver
> -$200 mir
> -$250 instant credit
> -$120 ($20 discount on premier for 6 months)
> -$30 (three months free hd service)
> Net cost: NADA!
> AND, they're installing a new 5lnb dish and OTA at no charge for equipment or installation.
> 
> Cool beans!


How did you get those credits and discounts? Just by asking/negotiating?


----------



## dogdoctor

Great thread here....

I called today and got after 2 calls:

+599 DVR
+49 OTA ant
+99 install
-99 install
-200 MIR
-200 Instant Credit

Net 199 DVR/49 for antenna + taxes (not as great as some, but satisfied - hell I have only been with D* 19 month - still had 5 month on contract. I can't get lots of channel discounts as I don't have movie channels now.)

All i did was call and say that I was interested in the HD package and HD DVR and started small talk. Not once did I threaten to leave. Asked if the cost of lease was better than the cost of outright buying. Since i wanted the Tivo and already get locals OTA very well I already knew that I was buying not leasing - just wanted to ask and start an honest conversation. he admitted buying was better (you only have till 2/28 to do so before leasing kicks in) I also mentioned that if you rent the DVR from comcast 10$/month and D* makes you have a 2 year contract - I told him that if he made the cost 240 or less I would likely bite. The first guy offered -200 MIR/-100 Instant Credit/ (-33) 3 months off HD/ (-30) 6 months off DVR service/-99 install but I told I needed to check with the wife first - it buys time and I really needed to check.

Called back 5 hours later...called up the offer and told the second guy it was really great offer but wife says no go, i really need it under 250, closer to 200. Here is where it really gets amusing...I thought instant credit equalled instant rebate, thus lower up front cost. So I wound up offering to the guy, take back the 3 months of HD and 6 months of DVR service for an instant credit. He then offers a 200 instant rebate instead (netted ~40 there). It was at this point that the CSR, myself, and my wife figured out that the instant credit was just that - not coming off the top cost, just going to the bills. At that point I gave up on the credits and thought I had done well enough. Oops - I forgot about the OTA antenna (i'm only 17 miles from a tower it should be fine) - the guy mentioned that he could off set the cost with HD channels/DVR service but I was too big picture cost thinkng and forgot to followup on that concept (see below). I then started the subject of NFL superfan HD costs but got stonewalled quickly on that subject. I still don't get the idea of HD package but you pay more for the NFL HD - i mean D* marketing had a great idea but its not consistent - if you get HBO you get HBO HD, or with any other movie package you get that channels HD too, but if you get NFL ST you should get NFL ST HD...but that is whole another thread. In the end I took the deal.

Called back 20 minutes later to confirm the order/credits/ect...get this 3rd csr - not nearly as friendly or helpful - he looked that the order and could find the "when activated waive the 99 install fee" notation and I told him not 20 minutes ago we had agreed on that with another CSR, if he could find it that would be great and I swear the first words out of his mouth are "200 Instant Credit - they already gave you a good deal - I never give 200." To which I replied "Oh...well if you can still find the 99 that would be great." He placed me on hold and did find it so I know it is on the account.

Overall I am/was very pleased until I read that on the D*site that not only do you get the 200 MIR you also get 3 free month of HD - I am calling back tomorrow on that one just on principle. I'll be polite and questioning again since it directly states that on the website. That should offset the antenna a little.

Bottom Line - call, be polite, have a price in mind (or tell them like I did) and be realistic - if you get it free great, if not I'm sure you'll get something or call again. Like all previous posters - play the CSR lottery and you might come up a winner. And apparently being naive can net you some dough too - instant credits - what _was_ I thinking?


----------



## blahboy

I have been a DTV subscriber for over five years. I recently had a good run of luck and so splurged to two big-screen HDTV sets. So I call DirecTV and I got nothing but grief from them. It seems they will give away the store to new customers but don't care at all about existing ones. But such is life. I used to work for Newscorp/Fox, and that is how they treat their employees as well. Whatever.

But here is what I did. I called twice a week to the retention line (it was an 800 number I was given in my Newscorp days in an employee flyer). I kept hearing from people who got great deals, but every time I called I got the straight-up pricing, to the point where buying over the web from an out of state retailer would be cheaper since I would save on sales tax.

I even read them info from Adelphia (Time Warner is buying my neighborhood from the bankruptcy sale) and Dish. They didn't care and wouldn't come down. They wanted me to pay 599 plus 49 for an HD dish and installation, and no breaks/incentive whatsoever on any programming.

I finally called and got a guy who answered and he imedately jumped into a rote sales pitch, telling me it was 399 for the HD DVR, free dish, 6 months of HBO and SHowtime--- and then he was interrupted. He apologized and I was put on hold for a long, long time, almost 10 minutes. Then he came back, clearly hoping that I had hung up. So I recapped the deal for him. I could actually hear a woman in the background giving him admonishing and coaching, though I couldn't hear exactly what he was saying. It was clear he was getting dressed down by his roving boss.

But I recapped the deal and then I had a weird feeling, so I just accepted it. Then I was put on hold a long time and then they came back and said that the deal didn't match notes in my account from an "incentive deal I was offerred before. I told them there was no incentive, and anything they said before was straight catalogue pricing, no incentive. Another long hold. Then he came back and said I had to pay up front by credit card. I told them they can charge my account, that I know they can do that. Another long hold. Then they came back and said okay.

There was a week delay in shpping to the installer, so the appointment took a while to schedule. I replaced the standard-def unit in the living room, and left the standard-def unit in the bedroom. (I later bought a HDTV DVR off eBay for the bedroom.)

The problem is that I didn't get the HBO free credit. And I didn't get Showtime at all. I had to write in four times before I finally got someone to add Showtime for 6 months as promised.

I'd been a HBO subscriber (gotta watch DEADWOOD) . They didnt give me the HBO credit on my bill, and I am still fighting that. (It's been one month since HD installation). Not only that, but they jacked up my TiVo charge to 5.99, even though I have an email from them guaranteing keeping the 4.99 rate for all existing Tivo Subscribers. They refuse to change it back. In fact, in talking to a SUPERVISOR, the only officical reponse was "well, now it's 5.99 and no one will do anything about that."

The customer service just gets worse and worse. Promises are made and broken. 

But I did get one dose of revenge... I found a PDF of a $200 MIR coupon. DTV was very clear in telling me that I didn't get any rebate or anything. But I filled in the MIR and sent in the documentation anyway to see what would happen... and Saturday I got a $200 check. 

I also found out that despite the verbal promise that I extend my service for ONE year, it's now in their system that I guarantee TWO years.

At least I got a deal on the used DVR for the bedroom... $300 delivered off of eBay.

But I am so pissed off at Newscorp/DirecTV. It seems that they treat their customers like an ATM, not customers. Thanks, Rupert.


----------



## InertiaGirl

I can confirm the latest run of grim news - I was offered the machine for $599 with the $200 rebate, plus a 14.95 delivery charge and $99 installation fee. When I said I love DirecTV but I don't have that kind of money, she sympathized but told me that the unit actually costs $999, and DirecTV is subsidizing it heavily. I told her I'd received an offer for a new, higher-capacity TiVo but I'd held off because I knew I'd need an HD one soon - could she apply something from that? She said no, but she could waive the installation fee. When I still hesitated, she offered me 3 months of the HD package for free. That's all, folks. I asked if I could still get the 3 months free if I bought it elsewhere, and she said she could do that, but I had to use an authorized dealer if I wanted the rebate. 

Has anyone confirmed with 6th Ave that a purchase from them qualifies for the rebate? They haven't cut off the tags or anything, right?


----------



## phox_mulder

InertiaGirl said:


> I can confirm the latest run of grim news - I was offered the machine for $599 with the $200 rebate, plus a 14.95 delivery charge and $99 installation fee. When I said I love DirecTV but I don't have that kind of money, she sympathized but told me that the unit actually costs $999, and DirecTV is subsidizing it heavily. I told her I'd received an offer for a new, higher-capacity TiVo but I'd held off because I knew I'd need an HD one soon - could she apply something from that? She said no, but she could waive the installation fee. When I still hesitated, she offered me 3 months of the HD package for free. That's all, folks. I asked if I could still get the 3 months free if I bought it elsewhere, and she said she could do that, but I had to use an authorized dealer if I wanted the rebate.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed with 6th Ave that a purchase from them qualifies for the rebate? They haven't cut off the tags or anything, right?


I must have got the same CSR, no deals, no way.

Went to 6th Ave and ordered one, and also would like confirmation that the rebate is still valid.

After ordering, I called D* back to see about getting an HD ready oval dish, and was told it would be around $250 bucks to have my little round one upgraded.

Informed the CSR that I could by my own dish from Best Buy for $60 and install it myself for cheaper than that, and she said Best Buy wasn't selling them anymore, they are only available through D*, after I double checked BB, and saw the dish right there on my screen, she said that would be my best option, as the dish I would get from D* wouldn't work with the tivo box anyway, since that dish is for the MPEG4 recievers.

????

Oh, this is my first post, hope I didn't break any unwritten rules.

phox


----------



## SonicRanger001

Wow blahboy you got a rebate check in a week or two?

Thats fantastic!


----------



## Inertia

FYI, this is the reply I received from 6th Ave...



> Thank you for considering 6Ave.Com for your next electronics purchase. In
> answer to your question this item is brand new in the box with all the
> manufacturer seals and packaging. I believe that the $200 rebate is only
> available for new DirecTV customers only. I would recommend contacting them to
> find out the exact specifics of the rebate. If you have any further questions
> please call. Thank you have a nice day.


Sorry if I hijacked the thread a bit, but I thought that if others were having the same doubts as me, this might help (or not).


----------



## Bribo

Just to relate my experiance, I called today to see about any deals, and no go either. After being on hold for a LONG time, Kristen came back and told me that I would be best off just going to Best BUy and purchasing the unit there, and mailing in the rebate. Since I already have an oval triple-LNB dish, and the house is cabled, the best they could do was 599-200 rebate. Not even any programming discounts or anything. They definitely weren't in dealing mood today.


----------



## turtlebird

OK, well I just spent the last 50 minutes on the phone with 3 different customer service reps at DirecTV (each one with the ability to offer more than the last -- and I only got to the last one by asking to speak with a supervisor)

The best they would offer me was:
- $599 for the HD Tivo
- waive the $99 installation fee
- 3 months free HD programming
- $50 charge for the OTA antenna for locals (I begged them to waive this, but no luck)
- NO promise of free upgrade when mpeg4 HD DVR finally comes out (says only LA is eligible for free upgrade b/c they were forced to switch)
and lastly, 
- $100 instant credit and $200 mail-in rebate
OR
- $250 instant credit - with the caveat that she didn't know if I would still be eligible for the mail-in rebate anymore because 'the back office was cracking down hard and if they saw that your instant credit was as much or more than the rebate, then they would consider that as having gotten your rebate and wouldn't send you the rebate.' and that I could go ahead and go for it and try and get the $250 instant credit and the $200 mail-in rebate, but there'd be no guarantee they'd give it to me and then I'd be locked into a 2 year committment and out $200 more than anticipated.

I'm really short on funds, so it's killing me to think of spending money for an HD DVR that will shortly be obsolete when comcast is offering the same thing for free. Especially when I wouldn't even be getting my locals or the 5LNB dish as part of the deal. But I'm afraid that if I wait then once this Feb 28th mail in rebate offer is gone, the price will only go up.

What do you guys think about the rep saying that if I got the $250 instant credit I might not be eligible for the $200 mail-in rebate? No where on the rebate form does it say anything about you having to pay a certain price for the equipment in order to be eligible for the rebate so could they really refuse to pay it?


----------



## dogdoctor

turtlebird said:


> $250 instant credit - with the caveat that she didn't know if I would still be eligible for the mail-in rebate anymore because 'the back office was cracking down hard and if they saw that your instant credit was as much or more than the rebate, then they would consider that as having gotten your rebate and wouldn't send you the rebate.' and that I could go ahead and go for it and try and get the $250 instant credit and the $200 mail-in rebate, but there'd be no guarantee they'd give it to me and then I'd be locked into a 2 year committment and out $200 more than anticipated.
> 
> What do you guys think about the rep saying that if I got the $250 instant credit I might not be eligible for the $200 mail-in rebate? No where on the rebate form does it say anything about you having to pay a certain price for the equipment in order to be eligible for the rebate so could they really refuse to pay it?


That has got to be the biggest piece of BS that I have ever heard. But you scared me enough to call retention back tonight and verify that if ordered before 2/28 and ordered HDDVR = 200 MIR, no matter the instant credit - I only got 200. I think that they are trying to scare you out of it taking the 250 credit. Your assessment is correct the rebate mentions nothing about how much you pay for it. It only mentions that if you receive instate REBATES that you would not be eligible. These in fact are instant CREDITS we are taking about here. Also they gave you the credit, you negociated for it, it is all in the haggling....they then cannot renig to the MIR as that is a national coupon voucher, that would piss a hell of alot of people off. (yes Directv seems to be in the business of pissing people off). It would be one thing to say here is a $ credit and I have a MIR for 200, and for them to comeback and say ok, if you use the MIR, we'll give you less of a credit. But telling you cannot the MIR because of the instant credit is BS...I would counter with "If you knew there was an MIR...it was your fault for giving me the 250 rebate, not mine."

And...if they even tell me that the instant credit was the same as the rebate...oh, man...they will hear a ton of crap from me. If that was the case why then will they not give an instant rebates...hell I didn't want to drop 800 on the credit card when overall I would have had to just put 250 on it. They can then take that instant credit (_rebate my @ss!_) and credit back my credit card; which by the way has already been charged 800 - install date 3/15 and they better show up.

Take the $250 credit.


----------



## Inertia

It pays to be nice!

HD TiVo + 3 LNB dish + OTA Antenna + Install + S&H + Tax = 814.74

- $200 credit
- $200 rebate
- $60 ($5/month programming credit for 12 months)
- $60 ($10/month HBO/STARZ credit for 6 months)
- $33 (Free HD service for 3 months)
______
$261.74

AND she was even nice enough to take the Credit and refund it to my credit card so I wouldn't have to pay as much up front for the equipment. This avoids all the hassle of trying to find someone else to handle the installation and everything. One guy will come to my house and put everything up. It might not be the best superdeal out there but I'm happy again.


----------



## RonH54

For the ones that have tried several times to get a deal, is it better to call the "retention phone number" or the "regular Directv number"? On a side note could someone repost the "Retention" phone number.


Thanks


----------



## dogdoctor

RonH54 said:


> For the ones that have tried several times to get a deal, is it better to call the "retension phone number" or the "regular Directv number"? On a side note could someone repost the "Retension" phone number.


Absolutely call retention...be polite, honest, and freindly.

800-824-9081


----------



## RonH54

Thanks dogdoc.....I guess you a "Vet" from you nickname... I "tooth doc" here.


----------



## jclam

Great site.
Called retention nmbr 2 days ago, laid out my case, got a nice offer. 
Called back tonight and suggested we just cut out the bartering and just go to what I wanted: Replace my UTV with R-15 and replace my HD-200 with HR10-250 at no cost. They asked how I suggest we get there and I quoted the deal that Muveriter got saying it was from a work colleague:

99 cost R-15 minus 99 MIR = 0 This was a no brainer

599 cost HR10-250
-200 MIR
-120 (6 months x 20/mo off premier)
-250 (instant credit)
-33 (3 months free HD)

This was a tougher sell; after he said no 3 times to the 250 instant credit, I suggested he ask a supervisor before we finished the call. 5 minutes later I was all set.

So everything free, I install myself. Thanks to all.

A couple of questions:
1. They want me to buy the units at retail and I notice I need an original dated receipt to mail with the MIR. What do I send in if I buy on EBAY or won't that work?
2. My TV requires a DB15 input (thats why I have the HD-200). The CSR suggested a component-to-DB15 cable or inexpensive converter box. Any thoughts from you guys on the best solution?
3. They wouldn't even discuss conversion with me. What do people think they will offer when it comes time to convert from the HR10-250 to an MPEG4 compatible HD DVR?

Thanks to everyone who posts here...a huge help.


----------



## onin24eagle

Just called retention...

He offered me $150 credit if I buy it at Bestbuy etc. I would still get the $200 rebate for a total of $350. He said his limit was $150 and that no one could get a better deal than that. Told him I would think about it.


----------



## Philly Bill

onin24eagle said:


> Just called retention...
> 
> He offered me $150 credit if I buy it at Bestbuy etc. I would still get the $200 rebate for a total of $350. He said his limit was $150 and that no one could get a better deal than that. Told him I would think about it.


Why Best Buy?

Buy it from 6th AVE for 419 and get the $350 in discounts.


----------



## RonH54

onin24eagle said:


> Just called retention...
> 
> He offered me $150 credit if I buy it at Bestbuy etc. I would still get the $200 rebate for a total of $350. He said his limit was $150 and that no one could get a better deal than that. Told him I would think about it.


How long have you been a D* customer? I have only had it for 2 years and they won't even talk to me about a "credit" even if I buy from D*.


----------



## dogdoctor

RonH54 said:


> How long have you been a D* customer? I have only had it for 2 years and they won't even talk to me about a "credit" even if I buy from D*.


Ron,

You can see from my post #442 that I have only been with D* for 19 month. You can get the deals. You have to be persistant. I used the wife factor a lot when I called. Said if they didn't attempt to get me to a lower cost, there was going to be no deal. D* wants you to spend an additional $10 a month. So I went in with the premise that if I pay them $10 x 24 (contract) months = $240 then that is what I would like to reasonably pay for the box. if I could get it for less great, if not, oh well it not like its the end of the world - told them it might be the end of my marriage - I told them that and got some laughs but more importantly they went back to the PC to see what else they could do. From there it was easy. The worked pretty hard to meet my criteria and my wifes eventually getting the cost to 199. I would say that you need to call D* or even have the wife call D* again (it may me you whose name is on the account, but she might be the one holding you back - have her deal with them). I still think starting a small conversation is a good deal maker. *remember their name(s)* - that helped a lot, "Josh...you know it has got to be lower", more importantly when the 99 install fee wasn't going to be wiaved by the second rep - I told the next guy "Josh said it was - it better be posted to the account or can you patch me back to him so I can discuss this again." 

I'm sorry it has been a rough couple of phone calls. If in the end if you get it online from 6ave - don't know their site but obviously lots of people do - you could wind up right in the same boat as most of us without ever having to deal with D*.


----------



## mgoblue02

It may have more to do with his subscription package. 

I think many of the larger credits some people have gotten (like the extra $200 instant credit on top of rebate or the $20 programming credit x 6 months) are available to folks who get Total Choice Premier while those of us with Total Choice Plus or Total Choice can only get some but not all of the same credits. 

I believe a Total Choice Plus customer can only expect to get $200 mail rebate, install fee waived, 3 months free HD, and HBO and Showtime for $2 per month (which = $10 off HBO if you already subscribe to HBO).

I'm not sure I was eligible for much more without increasing my package to Premier.

I may be wrong but that is my current sense of things. I'm waiting until a little after March 1 to see if they actually revamp the upfront costs under the leasing program. Otherwise, I'll probably switch to cable.


----------



## onin24eagle

RonH54 said:


> How long have you been a D* customer? I have only had it for 2 years and they won't even talk to me about a "credit" even if I buy from D*.


Been a customer since '94. I am considered one of their best according to them.


----------



## onin24eagle

Philly Bill said:


> Why Best Buy?
> 
> Buy it from 6th AVE for 419 and get the $350 in discounts.


The CSR just used Bestbuy as an example. I guess I could buy it from whomever.


----------



## dogdoctor

mgoblue02 said:


> It may have more to do with his subscription package.


Oh I am sure it does. 

I am only a total choice customer, however with 2 sunday tickets under my belt.
I couldn't get the HBO or premier discounts as I don't have them. But they did make concessions. I was able to get 200 credit, but I lost the $30 off DVR service for 6 month to get that. I emailed customer service few days ago and was told that 3 free months of HD service should come on automatically and if it didn't I should call back. So much for that being a real offer - anyone that orders the HD package before 2/28 should get that regardless as it is posted all over the website. (i'm going to print that page before it disappears)

Overall, I think it boils down to 1) how much you already spend with them, 2) how long you have been with them, and 3) how polite you are. I mean in any customer service business if you are calling just to get discounts (disregarding poor service problems) and you are pissy, _good luck_, as they are under no obligation to give them to you. Generally the nicer you are, the more you are likely to get what you want.


----------



## Brave Sir Robin

Just want to post my experience yesterday, I finally decided to get into HD by buying something before the 2/28 deadline. I thought about Adelphia cable but not for long. Thanks for all the posts and tips here. Here's what I got - did the whole deal through DTV:

HD DVR, 5LNB SAT and OTA antenna - $649
Installation $99
Tax plus S&H about $65, total out of pocket $814 (a bit of sticker shock but...)

Rebate $200 (will be a check)
Equipment credit $150 (tried for $200 but got nowhere)
Installation credit $100
$5 off programming for one year = $60
$10 off sports package for 6 mths = $60
Total credits/discounts (to DTV acct only) $370
= total savings of $570.

Also got HBO free for 3 mths, Showtime free for 6 mths, Starz free for 3 mths, HD package free for 6 mths (3 is automatic but additional 3 was noted and apparently I have to call in to get it applied).

I'm going from the old round dish so I'm happy to get the 5LNB.and set me up for the future MPEG4 stuff.

All in all, I thought it was a reasonable deal.


----------



## Inertia

mgoblue02 said:


> It may have more to do with his subscription package.
> 
> I think many of the larger credits some people have gotten (like the extra $200 instant credit on top of rebate or the $20 programming credit x 6 months) are available to folks who get Total Choice Premier while those of us with Total Choice Plus or Total Choice can only get some but not all of the same credits.


I subscribe to Total Choice, HBO, and Starz. I have only ordered one pay-per-view movie, ever, and I don't use any of the extra sports packages. I've been a member for over 4 years though, so I'm sure that helped. It might be a coincidence, but on my last call I explained that I already get internet and phone from my local cable company, so even with the extra cost of leasing the DVRs from the cable company, my monthly bills would actually be less if I switch to cable and bundle all of my services with them.

I think it was just that I got a nice person on the phone who wanted to help me out. I was unfailingly polite and explained that it's purely an issue of what I could afford. I introduced the issue of the credits by saying that it would help if I could just get a credit instead of the rebate, so I have less cost out of pocket. And after she got the whole thing together, while she was processing it in the computer, we chatted about her daughter attending graduate school and so on. That's when she offered to refund the retention credit to my credit card to reduce the up-front cost of the unit.

I hate to advocate the repeat-call method, having worked in telephone tech support for a year, but it seems to work. Keep trying.


----------



## onin24eagle

Philly Bill said:


> Why Best Buy?
> 
> Buy it from 6th AVE for 419 and get the $350 in discounts.


Just bought it today for $417. My net cost will be $67 after rebate and instant D* credit.


----------



## Guindalf

Latest 6th Ave price is $415 with 6 cents for S&H.


----------



## johnapinkerton

Thought I would let you know the deal I finally got with D*. I am on Total Choice+ and add HBO - been a customer since 2002.

Anyway - the following took two phone calls - first rep only got me part of the deal - to which I agreed - but I called back the following day and got the second set of discounts.

$649 HD Tivo including OTA antenna
$99 Installation (with multiswitch and LNB5 included)
$14.95 shipping

Total charged approx $818 including CA sales Tax

First CSR (not very helpful) offered these discounts
$200 Standard Mail in Rebate
$99 install fee waived 
$33 3 months of HD waived

Second CSR (and note this was after I somewhat stupidly placed the order with CSR#1) - so she offered a further:
$99 credit to my D* account - I think equipment discount
$14.95 shipping waived
$60 - 6 months of HBO with $10per mo. off

So all in discounts came in at $506 giving a net of $312 - which although not as good as some deals here I thought fair.


----------



## clorox

Well, I think I pretty much got one of the best deals I've seen so far.

Spoke with Retention and they offered me the same old 

$600
+$100 installation
-$200 instant rebate
-$100 program credit
-$66 (free six months HBO and Showtime - I sub to HBO and don't want showtime, so it's really only -$66)
-$30 ($5 off HD pack for 6 months)
=$300

I didn't think this was such a good deal. The CSR told me that it didn't matter whether I bought the unit from them or not, and if I bought it elsewhere I didn't have to pay for installation.

So instead I found a BRAND NEW (verified by the CSR when I activated it) unit for $375 (with FREE shipping), and the unit IS eligible for the $200 rebate since it's never been activated). I then called up DTV for the programming credits when I activated the unit.

So,

$375
- $200 mail-in rebate
- $100 programming credit
- $66 HBO credit
- $30 HD Pack credit
= -$21

I got my unit for less than free!!!! By the way, this was all just for asking nicely.

That is the deal of the century if you ask me.


----------



## bwperez

clorox said:


> So instead I found a BRAND NEW (verified by the CSR when I activated it) unit for $375 (with FREE shipping), and the unit IS eligible for the $200 rebate since it's never been activated). I then called up DTV for the programming credits when I activated the unit.


Where did you find the $375 unit? I was getting ready to buy locally and skip the installation fee.

$599
- 200 rebate
- 200 credit
- 120 $20x6mo credit

$79 + tax.

I'm hoping for a 10% off coupon from BestBuy which would make it about $20+tax.

Brian


----------



## dcbarry

I told the gal I was going to purchase a second HR-10 at Best Buy today, what can I get back. I was offered:

$200 rebate (standand
$100 activiation credit.


I was charming (!) and asked is there anything else I can get, maybe some special programming credits.


I was then offered a 6 months x $5 HD Credit and 3 months of SHowtime credit.


I asked if I could trade Showtime for HBO, since I already recieve HBO, and have no showtime interest. SHe agreed.

Not a great deal, but not bad considering I didn't need to beg and plead either. SHe also made the service credits immediate, w/o waiting for activation.

d.


----------



## clorox

bwperez said:


> Where did you find the $375 unit? I was getting ready to buy locally and skip the installation fee.
> 
> $599
> - 200 rebate
> - 200 credit
> - 120 $20x6mo credit
> 
> $79 + tax.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 10% off coupon from BestBuy which would make it about $20+tax.
> 
> Brian


I got *it  * at eBay


----------



## ctbrett

OK...Here's the deal I got today:

Equipment:
- Hughes 10-250 DVR $413 shipped
- Credit upon activiation $250
- Mail in rebate $200
Total $37 gain

If my current 3-LNB dish work w/ HD, then I'm good.
If I need the 5-LNB dish, cost is $99 installed: Net is $62 cost

For monthly programming:
- HD programming $9.99
- Monthly credit $10.00 for 12 months
- HBO/Showtime $12.00
- Monthly credit $10.00 for 12 months
-----------------------------------
Change for 1 yr programming: $2.00 increase and I get movie channels.

My buddy called a couple of times and got no where, but called a third time and reached someone who matched the credit. When I got it, I said my friend received the credit and I'd like to get the same credit.

The CSR also said the DVR's would be replaced for free when the MPEG4 models come out in June.

The DVR purchase need to be invoiced today to get the rebate.


----------



## turtlebird

I just got an AWESOME deal, due to much patience, the info on this forum, and asking to speak with a supervisor once I was talking to the folks in customer retention.

Here's my update. As I posted last time, I had been offered a $250 instant credit, waiver of the installation fee, 3 free months of HD programming, $10 credit on my account for the next 6 months and HBO and SHO for only $2 a month for 6 months. The rep had told me she couldn't guarantee I'd also be able to get the mail-in rebate if I took the $250 instant credit, and I'd asked on here what you folks thought about that.

As everyone suspected, they were in fact just trying to scare me because when I called back today and asked the customer representative to look at the notes at the account and reference what I had been offered they said, "$250 instant programming credit on top of the $200 mail in rebate" (plus all of the above that I had mentioned).

The original rep had also told me that there wasn't a guarantee of free upgrade to new DVR and dish once mpeg4 was ready, but today's rep said, "Yes, everyone is entitled to a free upgrade and installation." I asked him to please make sure to notate that on my account as I wanted to be sure I got everything I was promised. He said no problem, that he was notating it on the account right now. So now I have the guarantee of free upgrade when they finally release theiry mp4 HD DVR.

SO THEN, I told them that a friend of mine had gotten the $250 instant credit even though they purchased it locally, so as to avoid the installation charges, and could I get the same deal -- purchase it from another retailer and still get the $250 instant credit from Directv AND the $200 mail in rebate and all promised programming credits. The customer retention person I was transfered to at this point said, "Yes, but you're not going to find a cheaper price anywhere else. You'll get the credits when you activate the HD." I asked her to please notate on my account that I would still receive all of these credits and rebates even if I purchased my HR10-250 elsewhere. She said she's already gone ahead and done that, and all I needed was to have the receipt for my purchase show I purchased it today to be eligible for the mail in rebate part.

SO, then I called 6th ave, and after a LONG time on hold, found a rep who said they do have them in stock, and that you need to order it from the website but that it's only $414 including shipping (no tax unless you live in NJ). I told him I couldn't find it on the website (searches for hr10-250 came up blank) and he said the way to find it is to go to http://www.6ave.com and search for 10250 (no hyphens, etc) and boom - there it was. And my house is already wired and ready and waiting for the extra HD DVR, to boot 

COST: $414 from 6th ave electronics
-$250 instant credit on directv account upon activation
-$200 standard mail in rebate
-$30 programming credit for 3 months HD service
-$60 programming credits for HBO/SHO 2 for $2 promotion
(drum roll please...)

= TOTAL COST is a $126 programming credit, free HD DVR for tivo, and guarantee of free upgrade of both DVR and Satellite dish when MP4 is ready!!

WOOHOO!!! I am so excited I could piss myself


----------



## NiteOwl

I decided to get my 2nd HDTivo before the deal expired. My procrastination got the best of me, so I didnt get to try too hard. 1st round got me the following offer from a nice young lady:

$599
+99 installation
+15 shipping

$713

- $200 MIR
- $120 $20 x 6 off Total Choice
- $99 installation credit

$294

I told her my friend at the gym got a better offer, including an activation discount. She said check with him and call back, but make sure to do it tonight, because this is the last night.

Next call routed me to a very nice guy in Alabama.

$599
+15 shipping

$614

- $200 MIR
- $120 $20 x 6 months off Total Choice
- $30 $5 x 6 months off HD package
- $99 activation credit

$165 out the door. Clearly not the best deal, but I am very happy given the closing window of opportunity.

My best guess is that the $99 activation credit he offered is actually the no charge for install. However, I confirmed it 2X that it was an additional $99 off, and that I would not be charged for installation since I already have everything installed, and only need the box switched out. I assume I will have to call back and harass a supervisor to get it, but given all the other evidence, I am confident I will end up at this price.

TICK TOCK, the clock is ticking - just a little over 90 minutes left!!!!


----------



## Monkeybiz

thanks for the tips guys, I scored the HD-DVR for next to nothing and got that promise noted for a free upgrade to Mpeg4 dish and DVR. Took me three tries tonight but it went like this since I'm moving in a few weeks anyway.

Free install with movers connection
Dish and HR10 - 250 $600
$250 activation credit within a month (that one took awhile)
$200 mail-in rebate
$150 or so in programming credits for HD package, Showtime etc. 

so if you count the free install I'm way ahead ~ Zero cost with the Mpeg Upgrade promise. It was worth spending a few hours on believe me. Even us hippies are hi def now.


----------



## newsposter

BB lists them for 499 at this moment
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6338929&type=product&id=1076627785569


----------



## Paul_PDX

Didn't do too well with retention today but I really don't have the time to keep working on it so here is what I got with one call.

3 free months Showtime ------ $30
3 free months HD package------ $30
6 months TC+ for old TC price-- $30
6 months old DVR fee ------ $ 6
____
Total Programming Discount $96

Hardware from 6ave and BB
HR10-250 $439 
Rebate from DTV -$200
3LNB Dish (self install) $67 
_____
Total Hardware cost: $306 

So an HDTivo for $210 or so ...

(12 year subscriber)


----------



## Wolffpack

Paul_PDX said:


> Didn't do too well with retention today but I really don't have the time to keep working on it so here is what I got with one call.
> 
> 3 free months Showtime ------ $30
> 3 free months HD package------ $30
> 6 months TC+ for old TC price-- $30
> 6 months old DVR fee ------ $ 6
> ____
> Total Programming Discount $96
> 
> Hardware from 6ave and BB
> HR10-250 $439
> Rebate from DTV -$200
> 3LNB Dish (self install) $67
> _____
> Total Hardware cost: $306
> 
> So an HDTivo for $210 or so ...
> 
> (12 year subscriber)


Lease or own?


----------



## Paul_PDX

Wolffpack said:


> Lease or own?


Own - but I am sure it will show as a lease on my account until I contact the access card department -- DirecTVs computers were all messed up when I called so they were able to activate my receiver but weren't able to enter packaging changes and had to do them on paper to enter later. I will definitely check it all out tomorrow morning in case things aren't right.


----------



## MisterO

OK, I've gotten alot of great tips from this site and now that I have my HDTV up and running I contacted retention to see what they could do for me, they are coming to install next week and this is what I got, I know alot of it is standard fare but I'm satisifed


New Dish
HD-DVR $499-200
Additional install in a new room (will go to 4 rooms in total)
new 5x8 switch
$20 off for 6 months
3 months free HD programming
$100 credit toward new HD-DVR upgrade (most important of all to me considering I'll need a new one some time this summer)

I think that totals $49 plus the $14.95 I forgot


I've read other posts that people doubted what other people say they have received, that's fine, if you want to flame me for being a 1st time poster and making stuff up that's fine, I'm the getting it after all not you, just wanted to put it out there since I got so much from the site


----------



## ja1

About to move into a new house and want a 2nd HR10-250. I'll need a new dish for the new house, an OTA antenna, and a 5x8 switch. What's my best way to get it on the cheap? Use DTV Moving Connection and try to get one of the deals like MisterO? Or should I sign up as a new user using my wife's name (haven't rationalized if there is a benefit to going this route) get a new HR10-250 with dish, antenna and switch and bring over my current Hr10-250?


----------



## feezil

I got my reciever for $150 HD-DVR, free install and dish, and 3 months of HD package. I called DTV Retention and have been with the company for 8 years. No rebates, the only issue I had was that the unit is now considered lease by DTV and that they will upgrade it free when the new stuff comes out or it breaks. Just my deal. YMMV


----------



## explosion242

I'm out of contract with 5 receivers in my house. I want to upgrade and get a hd tivo and would be willing to enter another contract. I only need one, and 4 regular receivers. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can find a good deal on this?

Spam away!


----------



## GreggC

I bought a DirecTV HD from 6ave electronics on 2/27 for 417.00 and sent out the mailin rebate the next day. Net cost = 217.00

Gregg


----------



## Aragorn

I think most of these deals where in Feb. They won't budge on price, not by much right now. I am getting a new HD TV upstairs and want to upgrade to HD, but I am unsure of the direction of DirecTV, they don't have a new DVR unit comming out like they said they where and what happens when they make the switch over to Mpeg 4? Renting is BS, when the Dish Network is giving there equipment away for free... Just called them and I can get 2 622 HD DVR units for free along with a standard non HD unit, just sign a 1 year and or 2 year contract. Been a DirecTV user for 6 years, but switching never looked better. One more point, I thought they where supposed to update the firmware on these Hughes HD units? Seems the more programs you put on to record the slower the units run.


----------



## tunafish

"Aragorn Just called them and I can get 2 622 HD DVR units for free"

Not sure how you managed that, they dont like to give 2 622's away and $299.00 per reciever plus $49.00 turn on but would credit you back on that. Does dishnet... have a retention type area to get better deals?


----------



## cmeinck

> I bought a DirecTV HD from 6ave electronics on 2/27 for 417.00 and sent out the mailin rebate the next day. Net cost = 217.00


Those are out of stock. I called. Great deal though...


----------



## bigcb37

I just called and the CSR told me to NOT buy an HD Tivo now. She said the rebates they could give now are practically non-existant and there is a high likelyhood that I would have to pay for an HD Tivo now and then pay again when the MPEG 4 receivers come out this summer. 

I guess I can wait. It probably makes no sense to get a HD Tivo right before they become obsolete. Plus I can watch HD content on my plasma with my antenna...just no timeshifting til later this year.

Or I can play CSR roulette. I spoke with Ty on the customer retention line...my dog's name is Ty too...probably better I didnt mention that...


----------



## Wolffpack

bigcb37 said:


> I just called and the CSR told me to NOT buy an HD Tivo now. She said the rebates they could give now are practically non-existant and there is a high likelyhood that I would have to pay for an HD Tivo now and then pay again when the MPEG 4 receivers come out this summer.
> 
> I guess I can wait. It probably makes no sense to get a HD Tivo right before they become obsolete. Plus I can watch HD content on my plasma with my antenna...just no timeshifting til later this year.
> 
> Or I can play CSR roulette. I spoke with Ty on the customer retention line...my dog's name is Ty too...probably better I didnt mention that...


I don't think the HR10-250 will be obsolete for quite some time.

A problem you'll see is the new lease program. I purchased my HR10 in December and got quite a deal. After rebates and credits it ended up being about $50.

One thing to keep in mind is the only drawback to the HR10 is it cannot receive MPEG4 feeds. It can receive OTA HD signals, dual tuners and makes a great OTA HD DVR. It can also receive MPEG2 HD signals which should be around for at least a year or two. It can also receive SD feeds and will until DTV converts all channels to MPEG4.....not going to happen anytime soon.

It's that stinking lease deal now.

Now, just to verify what that CSR told you, if you leased a HR10 now, they would not upgrade you to the HR20 when it's available at no additional charge?


----------



## bigcb37

Not exacly, she never was absolute about anything. She said they could charge me for the upgrade even if I paid $599 for a leased HR10 now. She wanst sure, but recomended waiting. 

She also said that the $200 rebate ended in Febuary. And there were no rebates on the HR10 now. 

If I buy a HR10 off ebay, how can I get it installed? I'll need to have another drop from the satelitte to account for the additional tuner. Right? I can only get Directv to add another line if I buy through them.


----------



## obi1

bigcb37 said:


> Not exacly, she never was absolute about anything. She said they could charge me for the upgrade even if I paid $599 for a leased HR10 now. She wanst sure, but recomended waiting.
> 
> She also said that the $200 rebate ended in Febuary. And there were no rebates on the HR10 now.
> 
> If I buy a HR10 off ebay, how can I get it installed? I'll need to have another drop from the satelitte to account for the additional tuner. Right? I can only get Directv to add another line if I buy through them.


You can use a 2 by 4 multiswitch to give you another pair of input cables from your dish. This switch can be mounted anywhere that is most convenient for you. Just run 2 cables in from your dish, and this will give you 4 out. 2 for your original DVR(if this is your tuner) and 2 more for your HD DVR. You can find Multiswitches on Ebay at good pricing. Just be certain that whatever one you buy has the capability to pass the 22k signal that is needed to point to sat 119 for HD broadcasts. Some do not pass this signal. Terk switches worked for me when I daisy chained a bunch of them together. I now run a 5 by 8 switch which I daisy into a 3 by 4 to give me a total of 10 signal lines. You can find all the info you need on multiswitches on other threads on this forum.


----------



## RockyTheSquirrel

Got the following deal when I upgraded to HD service:

HR10-250, 
new dish, 
new powered multiswitch, 
free shipping and installation - $299

Instant account rebate: + $100

Mail in Rebate: + $100 (and YES, I did get and cash the check)

6 months discounted service: + $119.94 (19.99 * 6 months = $119.94)

For me, it paid to upgrade.

My mother-in-law got hosed by Retention. Same deal cost her $299!!!

I think it depends not just on how many years you have been a customer, but on how much local competition there is for your business.


----------

